# Nainggolan vicinissimo al Milan



## admin (21 Dicembre 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 Dicembre, sul mercato rossonero e sull'obiettivo a centrocampo:

Milan sempre più vicino a Nainggolan. Il Cagliari chiede 8 milioni e la metà di Cristante per la comproprietà. Galliani ne offre 5.

Si continua da qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/lobiettivo-e-nainggollan-vt13402-12.html


----------



## Tahva (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ma l'altro giorno non dicevano che Cellino chiedeva 20 milioni?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Dicembre 2013)

Non vale la pena dare Cristante, potenzialmente è molto più forte


----------



## Frikez (21 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi ho scritto 7/8 più metà Cristante, c'ho preso 

Cellino pur di accaparrarsi un talento come Cristante ci farà un piccolo sconto.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma l'altro giorno non dicevano che Cellino chiedeva 20 milioni?



Sinceramente: Nainggolan sono tre o quattro stagioni che fa il titolare in Serie A, e va per i 26 anni, quindi non è più una giovane promessa. Poi oltre alle Italiane (giuve, inter, milan o roma), non l’ho mai visto accostato a squadre straniere di un certo livello, e quelle cifre possono arrivare solo da club stranieri.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma l'altro giorno non dicevano che Cellino chiedeva 20 milioni?



Beh,se la META' di Nainggolan è valutata 8 milioni più 1/2 Cristante,vuol dire che tutto il cartellino del belga vale più di 16 milioni. Non cambia molto.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2013)

Uh, potrebbe essere una bella notizia, è un gran bel centrocampista, completo. C'è gente che dice che non è il genere di centrocampista che ci servirebbe, in parte hanno ragione, in parte perchè secondo me pur non essendo per caratteristiche in cima alla lista è il secondo, quindi non posso che essere felicissimo del suo arrivo.

Naingollan è maturo e pronto, Cristante tutt'altro. Questo non vuol dire che non creda nel giovanissimo talentino, dico solo che giustamente andare a giocare a Cagliari sarebbe perfetto per lui, nel frattempo manteniamo comunque il controllo sul ragazzo visto che ci teniamo la metà del suo cartellino.

Operazione che se va in porto mi rende assai felice.


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2013)

L'unica cosa certa è che Naingollan non è una pippa, però veramente tutti sti soldi per lui significa che non spenderemo per il centrocampo mai più fino almeno al 2020.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa è che Naingollan non è una pippa, però veramente tutti sti soldi per lui significa che non spenderemo per il centrocampo mai più fino almeno al 2020.



Tranquillo nel forum c'è il pensiero che con Seedorf si spende ancora in estate, almeno una discreta cifra, sii fiducioso!


----------



## Aragorn (21 Dicembre 2013)

Vicinissimo ...  Nelle ultime estati non so quante operazioni sono saltare per "soli" 2 due milioni di differenza, qui ce ne sono addirittura 3  , molto ottimisti quelli della gazzetta.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vicinissimo ...  Nelle ultime estati non so quante operazioni sono saltare per "soli" 2 due milioni di differenza, qui ce ne sono addirittura 3  , molto ottimisti quelli della gazzetta.



Come sempre finchè non si ufficializza nel calcio non c'è niente di sicuro. Per due volte Tevez sembrava nostro ed è saltato, giusto per citare un esempio recente e che tutti ricordano.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Dicembre 2013)

E' bello che continuino a fare acquisti per Allegri, quando si sa già che a giugno andrà via. Naingollan lo reputo un buon centrocampista, ma che sia un giocatore da Milan è tutto da dimostrare. Ho paura sia il classico giocatore pompato dalla mediocrità del nostro campionato, dalle richieste iperboliche del suo presidente e dalla scarsa conoscenza calcistica di alcuni ds di grandi squadre (e di molti giornalisti che si occupano di mercato), che fa sì che a queste vengano accostati sempre i soliti calciatori. Inoltre sarebbe l'ennesimo mediano, e il suo arrivo coprirebbe il budget annuale e comportarebbe la cessione in comproprietà di uno dei nostri giovani più promettenti, che oltretutto dubito troverebbe spazio a Cagliari.
Insomma, per me non sarebbe uno scandalo se arrivasse, ma si potrebbe far di meglio...


----------



## Tahva (21 Dicembre 2013)

Chiedo venia, non mi ero accorta che si parlava di metà Nainggolan e non dell'intero cartellino...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo *Carlo Laudisa*, il Cagliari per la compartecipazione del belga vuole 8M + la compartecipazione di Cristante. Il Milan per ora offre 5M e basta. Comunque la trattativa è nel vivo, tant'è che il Cagliari ha bloccato Luiz Antonio del Flamengo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tranquillo nel forum c'è il pensiero che con Seedorf si spende ancora in estate, almeno una discreta cifra, sii fiducioso!



Non è il mio pensiero, poi senza i soldi della Champions...ma spero di sbagliarmi alla grande


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Dai, ora manca solo Astori. E la cagliarizzazione è completa.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo *Carlo Laudisa*, il Cagliari per la compartecipazione del belga vuole 8M + la compartecipazione di Cristante. Il Milan per ora offre 5M e basta. Comunque la trattativa è nel vivo, tant'è che il Cagliari ha bloccato Luiz Antonio del Flamengo.



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Quell'altro poi per metà Nainggolan vuole 8 milioni più metà Cristante, quindi il valore totale del giocatore dovrebbe essere 20 mln.
Mah, speriamo l'Inter ci bruci sul tempo.


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me questo non sarebbe un colpo di "Allegri" per un paio di motivi:
- Nainggolan l'ha allenato al Cagliari per 2 mesi con 0 vittorie in 9 partite e il relativo esonero;
- Fino a ieri non se ne era mai e poi mai parlato, il nome del ragazzo era sempre stato accostato a Juve, Inter e Roma ma mai al Milan.

Se la storia fosse vera e non la solita sparata dei giornalai secondo me è stato Seedorf a dare il "benestare" sull'operazione e secondo me ha preferito Nainggolan ad Hernanes per semplicità di trattativa ma soprattutto per non occupare un'altra casella degli extracomunitari... Figuriamoci se Clarence dopo 2 anni in Brasile non se ne torna con una lista di 20/30 giocatori brasiliani validi da provare a prendere...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Dovevamo prendere Xabi Alonso, e basta. Gente che sa veramente giocare a calcio.

I


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dovevamo prendere Xabi Alonso, e basta. Gente che sa veramente giocare a calcio.
> 
> I



Xabi Alonso perchè dovrebbe venire al Milan??? Se andasse via dal real (oramai ipotesi remota) va dove possono dargli un lauto stipendio, non certo a Milano.


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> ha preferito Nainggolan ad Hernanes per semplicità di trattativa ma soprattutto per non occupare un'altra casella degli extracomunitari... Figuriamoci se Clarence dopo 2 anni in Brasile non se ne torna con una lista di 20/30 giocatori brasiliani validi da provare a prendere...



hernanes non e extra proprio perche gioca gia in serie a.
sarebbe diverso invece se dovesse arrivare dal estero


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Xabi Alonso perchè dovrebbe venire al Milan??? Se andasse via dal real (oramai ipotesi remota) va dove possono dargli un lauto stipendio, non certo a Milano.



Ci affidavamo a colui che può andare a Madrid senza appuntamento.
A parte gli scherzi, Berlusconi ha detto che vuole riportare il Milan in alto in Europa. Bene, cominciamo a comprare gente di spessore Europeo, gente che ha masticato la Champions.
Basta con i Parolo, i Nainggolan gente che non ti alza minimamente il livello della squadtra. Voglio giocatori di spessore europeo!
Non mi interessano gli stipendi che prendono o quanto costano.
Berlusconi ha detto che vuole portarci sul tetto d'Europa. E quindi cosi deve fare.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Dicembre 2013)

E' talmente inutile e caro per noi che secondo me è un modo per alzare l'asta al caro amico cellino e farlo strapagare a tohir.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Dicembre 2013)

Bel giocatore Nainggolan, ma 8M + metà Cristante sono un'esagerazione.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Magari!!! Anche se 20 milioni di valutazione sono una esagerazione... Massimo massimo 12-14


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci affidavamo a colui che può andare a Madrid senza appuntamento.
> A parte gli scherzi, Berlusconi ha detto che vuole riportare il Milan in alto in Europa. Bene, cominciamo a comprare gente di spessore Europeo, gente che ha masticato la Champions.
> Basta con i Parolo, i Nainggolan gente che non ti alza minimamente il livello della squadtra. Voglio giocatori di spessore europeo!
> Non mi interessano gli stipendi che prendono o quanto costano.
> Berlusconi ha detto che vuole portarci sul tetto d'Europa. E quindi cosi deve fare.



E tu credi a Berlusconi??? Non è che le elezioni, non lontanissimi, stanno influenzando un po' il tutto???


----------



## 2515 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E tu credi a Berlusconi??? Non è che le elezioni, non lontanissimi, stanno influenzando un po' il tutto???


si sarà dimenticato che abbiamo un politico come presidente, l'ultimo che abbia mai mantenuto tutto quello che aveva promesso dopo essere stato eletto è Hitler, ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2013)

Arrivassero a 6-7 per la comproprietà saremmo ok.
Poi andrei a prendere Xabi.
E non me ne voglia De Jong, che adoro e che amo, ma se quei soldi del City fossero veri........ Xabi Nainggollan Poli
Sarebbe secondo solo a Roma e Juventus. E neanche così distante da quello romanista eh...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sarebbe comunque un doppione clamoroso di Montolivo

Avremmo tre centrali da mettere davanti la difesa e solo Poli come mezz'ala decente


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Arrivassero a 6-7 per la comproprietà saremmo ok.
> Poi andrei a prendere Xabi.
> E non me ne voglia De Jong, che adoro e che amo, ma se quei soldi del City fossero veri........ Xabi Nainggollan Poli
> Sarebbe secondo solo a Roma e Juventus. E neanche così distante da quello romanista eh...


eh?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci affidavamo a colui che può andare a Madrid senza appuntamento.
> A parte gli scherzi, Berlusconi ha detto che vuole riportare il Milan in alto in Europa. Bene, cominciamo a comprare gente di spessore Europeo, gente che ha masticato la Champions.
> Basta con i Parolo, i Nainggolan gente che non ti alza minimamente il livello della squadtra. Voglio giocatori di spessore europeo!
> Non mi interessano gli stipendi che prendono o quanto costano.
> Berlusconi ha detto che vuole portarci sul tetto d'Europa. E quindi cosi deve fare.



Ma ce lo ricordiamo l'ultimo Berlusconi?
questo prende Acquafresca Keko e Natali e ci racconta che se non vinciamo campionato e champions la colpa è del mister


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Dicembre 2013)

A noi serve una mezz'ala tecnica, di fantasia, nainggolan sarebbe un buon innesto ma pressochè inutile, abbiamo gia giocatori di quel tipo secondo me.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> A noi serve una mezz'ala tecnica, di fantasia, nainggolan sarebbe un buon innesto ma pressochè inutile, abbiamo gia giocatori di quel tipo secondo me.



A noi serve un allenatore che adotti un sistema di gioco come si deve, e non il modulo aziendale. Che poi voglia 4, 3 o 2 centrocampisti è indifferente


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Dicembre 2013)

è un buon giocatore che da intensità alla squadra ed è bravo in entrambe le fasi
sarebbe il nostro titolare come mezz'ala sinistra, credo che potrebbe avere un ruolo simile a quello avuto da Flamini nell'ultima parte dello scorso campionato 
il problema è solo la valutazione economica
il Milan ha bisogno di buoni giocatori, ma al giusto prezzo ed al giusto stipendio


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

A me Raja piace ma alla fine salterà tutto e andremo a prendere il primo cesso a centrocampo sicuro. Poi perchè cellino dovrebbe darlo a noi quando l'inter darebbe subito 18 milioni? dai


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

A questo punto sarebbe stato 50 mila volte più sensato investire 15 milioni su Verratti l'anno scorso. Nainggolan non mi dispiace, ma non vale tutti quei soldi. E non sappiamo Cristante quanto possa diventare forte, lo vogliono tantissime squadre (è paradossalmente il giocatore che ha più mercato), ci sarà un motivo. Rimango convinto che andrà all'Inter o forse alla Juve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa è che Naingollan non è una pippa, però veramente tutti sti soldi per lui significa che non spenderemo per il centrocampo mai più fino almeno al 2020.



Se arriva dobbiamo già "ringraziare", si parlava di cessi come Lodi, Parolo ecc


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> eh?



Non è difficile ;-)


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Arrivassero a 6-7 per la comproprietà saremmo ok.
> Poi andrei a prendere Xabi.
> E non me ne voglia De Jong, che adoro e che amo, ma se quei soldi del City fossero veri........ Xabi Nainggollan Poli
> Sarebbe secondo solo a Roma e Juventus. E neanche così distante da quello romanista eh...



E Xabi Alonso secondo te verrebbe in questo Milan?


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E Xabi Alonso secondo te verrebbe in questo Milan?


Eh, io ci proverei.. Dipende tutto da quanto si offre €€€€€


----------



## Bawert (21 Dicembre 2013)

Se viene al Milan é mediocre, se va all'Inter/Juve grandissimo acquisto... poi si dicevano le stesse cose di un certo Strootman...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2013)

E se fosse stato proposto da seedorf? Perchè altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questa premura nel chiudere l'affare...


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Eh, io ci proverei.. *Dipende tutto da quanto si offre €€€€€*



Quindi non lo possiamo prendere 
A parte gli scherzi, lo prenderei anch'io al volo, però non vedo proprio le premesse per l'acquisizione purtroppo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> A me Raja piace ma alla fine salterà tutto e andremo a prendere il primo cesso a centrocampo sicuro. Poi perchè cellino dovrebbe darlo a noi quando l'inter darebbe subito 18 milioni? dai



l'Inter non darebbe proprio niente al Cagliari eh ... 
offerte di quel tipo Cellino non le ha


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E Xabi Alonso secondo te verrebbe in questo Milan?



Molti ancora non hanno capito la dimensione attuale del Milan. Sento parlare di xabi Alonso, verratti, strootman, gente che per costo del cartellino e modalita' di pagamento sono ampiamente fuori dalla nostra portata. Le alternative sono Lodi, parolo, Bertolucci o kuzmanovic. Al momento naingollan e' la migliore ipotesi percorribile dato che hernanes sembra andato. Io non credo arrivera', ma se viene sono contento


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Se arriva dobbiamo già "ringraziare", si parlava di cessi come Lodi, Parolo ecc



Ah sì sì. Naingo rispetto agli nomi è strabenvenuto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Dicembre 2013)

Mah,per me non c'è niente di vero in questa trattativa. Magari stiamo facendo un favore all'amico Cellino,facendo finta di offrire soldi per Nainggolan in modo tale da spingere l'Inter e la Juve a fare delle offerte.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non è difficile ;-)



Nainggolan e Poli valgono Pjanic e Strootman? Mi sono perso qualcosa...


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> A noi serve un allenatore che adotti un sistema di gioco come si deve, e non il modulo aziendale. Che poi voglia 4, 3 o 2 centrocampisti è indifferente



Si l'allenatore è il primo problema, ma parlando di Nainggolan, secondo me ci serve altro, tuttavia diciamo che non schifo il suo acquisto, anche se non alle cifre che sento, secondo me il valore del giocatore è ben sotto ai 15 mln richiesti da Cellino !


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Dicembre 2013)

ma che senso ha dare il nostro miglior talento in comproprietà a cellino? siamo proprio con le pezze al c**o


----------



## Dexter (21 Dicembre 2013)

E' un buon giocatore,MA:
-Può giocare mezzala,e probabilmente bene non lo metto in dubbio,ma lo vedo meglio come centrale,ruolo già ricoperto da De Jong e Montolivo.
-Non è il tipo di giocatore che ci serve,serve qualcuno con i piedi fatati...
-7-8 milioni + metà cristante vuole dire che il giocatore è valutato 20 milioni. Troppi suvvia,fra l'altro Cristante è uno dei giovani più promettenti in Italia (nonostante non mi piaccia,lo ribadisco).
-La comproprietà è un'arma a doppio taglio. Questo viene al Milan,aumenta di valore e dopo la comproprietà del Cagliare ne vale 15. Vedi Poli,la cui metà adesso varrà almeno 5 milioni,o guardando altrove vedi Cuadrado,Candreva...


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si l'allenatore è il primo problema, ma parlando di Nainggolan, secondo me ci serve altro, tuttavia diciamo che non schifo il suo acquisto, anche se non alle cifre che sento, secondo me il valore del giocatore è ben sotto ai 15 mln richiesti da Cellino !


Nainggolan vale si e no 7-8 milioni, figuriamoci se gli si può dare anche metà Cristante che tempo un anno e varrà già il doppio


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Dicembre 2013)

sopravvaluto (il prezzo assolutamente fuori logica ne è la riprova) e inutile.
daje così.


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ma secondo voi quanto vale sto Cristante? Secondo me vi state facendo un film... 

1 - Non mi pare lo stiano cercando Real Madrid, PSG, Manchester United e Bayern Monaco ma solo squadre di metà classifica;
2 - Ha giocato 6 minuti in Serie A;
3 - Per De Sciglio dopo la stagione dell'anno scorso quando sono partite le sirene madrilegne si parlava di 12 milioni di euro...

Adesso sommate i 3 punti che ho scritto e ditemi quanto può valere l'intero cartellino di Cristante oggi. 3? 5?


----------



## Ciachi (21 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi quanto vale sto Cristante? Secondo me vi state facendo un film...
> 
> 1 - Non mi pare lo stiano cercando Real Madrid, PSG, Manchester United e Bayern Monaco ma solo squadre di metà classifica;
> 2 - Ha giocato 6 minuti in Serie A;
> ...



Non so quanto vale ma sul concetto sono perfettamente d'accordo!!!

Io nn credo arriverà MAIIII naingolann....purtroppo!!!!! ma se ciò dovesse accadere per miracolo credo sia davvero ma davvero tanta tanta roba!!!!! Uno dei migliori che abbiamo attualmente in Italia!!!


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nainggolan e Poli valgono Pjanic e Strootman? Mi sono perso qualcosa...



Ti sei perso di citare Xabi Alonso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso di citare Xabi Alonso.



Quindi Xabi Alonso, Nainggolan e Poli, valgono De Rossi, Strootman e Pjanic?


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Se viene al Milan é mediocre, se va all'Inter/Juve grandissimo acquisto... poi si dicevano le stesse cose di un certo Strootman...



Quoto, ricordo l'ultimo giorno di mercato (2 settembre) si parlava proprio di lui che sembrava vicino alla Juve e molte persone a dire bel colpo ecc ora se viene accostato a noi non va bene mah, ok la cifra per me è troppo alta, ma o arriva lui o prendiamo altri cessi quindi preferisco lui 1000 volte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> l'Inter non darebbe proprio niente al Cagliari eh ...
> offerte di quel tipo Cellino non le ha


 Nei giorni scorsi ho letto che Thoir lo vuole, se vendono Guarin al Chelsea per 18 milioni possono spenderli per lui, per me va all'inter.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Dicembre 2013)

Paragone con la Juve un po' fuori luogo.

Nella Juve,Nainggolan verrebbe a giocarsi il posto di prima riserva con Marchisio. Ed è ovvio che avere Nainggolan come riserva è tanta roba,in Italia.
Nel Milan questo qui verrebbe come titolare,come centrocampista in grado di fare la differenza e di alzare il livello qualitativo della rosa.

A me comunque farebbe molto piacere averlo in squadra,ma valutarlo 16 milioni più Cristante mi sembra inaccettabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,per me non c'è niente di vero in questa trattativa. Magari stiamo facendo un favore all'amico Cellino,facendo finta di offrire soldi per Nainggolan in modo tale da spingere l'Inter e la Juve a fare delle offerte.



A malincuore la penso pure io cosi, Raja ha piu o meno il valore di Strootman in estate, Galliani aveva detto una frase simile a " Abbiamo seguito Strootman ma ora costava troppo", sono passati 3 mesi non credo proprio che magicamente andiamo a spendere cosi "tanti" soldi per RAja, senza contare che un certo Eriksen lo prendeva a 12.


----------



## Frikez (21 Dicembre 2013)

Mettiamoci in testa che le alternative sono Parolo, Kucka e Lodi mica Xabi o Fabregas..per cui ben venga il suo acquisto, tanto Cristante con noi non troverà mai spazio ed è giusto che vada a farsi le ossa.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> A me Raja piace ma alla fine salterà tutto e andremo a prendere il primo cesso a centrocampo sicuro. Poi perchè cellino dovrebbe darlo a noi quando l'inter darebbe subito 18 milioni? dai



Non credo che l'inter faccia un'offerta tanto migliore della nostra per il calciatore. Con i soldi di Guarin devono prendere un centrocampista ed una punta.


----------



## iceman. (21 Dicembre 2013)

La conferma che Poli non verrà preso del tutto.

Nainggolan-De Jong-Muntari
Honda-Kakà

Ragazzi,Muntari sarà sempre titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La conferma che Poli non verrà preso del tutto.
> 
> Nainggolan-De Jong-Muntari
> Honda-Kakà
> ...



E perchè mai??? La capra l'anno prossimo lascia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Piedi buoni no eh? E' un male, sia mai che qualche lancio decente si riesca a fare con un Hernanes, sarebbe un delitto vedere giocare bene una squadra costruita appositamente per giocare di melma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Dicembre 2013)

Le cifre che si leggono sono assolutamente ridicole,secondo me il prezzo giusto sarebbe sei milioni SENZA metà Cristante per la comproprietà.Comunque è un buon giocatore,ma il livello qualitativo del centrocampo rimane pressoché invariato.



O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi quanto vale sto Cristante? Secondo me vi state facendo un film...
> 
> 1 - Non mi pare lo stiano cercando Real Madrid, PSG, Manchester United e Bayern Monaco ma solo squadre di metà classifica;



L'Atletico Madrid è primo in classifica


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le cifre che si leggono sono assolutamente ridicole,secondo me il prezzo giusto sarebbe sei milioni SENZA metà Cristante per la comproprietà.Comunque è un buon giocatore,ma il livello qualitativo del centrocampo rimane pressoché invariato.
> 
> 
> 
> L'Atletico Madrid è primo in classifica


E Cristante è un '95 di cui si parla da almeno 3-4 anni


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'Atletico Madrid è primo in classifica



Sì sì.. dove fa tribuna e panchina uno come Oliver Torres e uno come Saúl Ñíguez è andato in prestito al Rayo Vallecano... Cristante se lo prendono lo mandano al Catania per un paio d'anni e non lo pagherebbero mai più di 4 milioni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che l'inter faccia un'offerta tanto migliore della nostra per il calciatore. Con i soldi di Guarin devono prendere un centrocampista ed una punta.



Vero mi ero dimenticata che devono prendere pure un punta, l'inter lo segue da molto tempo possibile che si faccia fregare cosi? boh io sono convinta che vada all'inter non so sensazione, cosi poi con quei fantomatici 6/7 milioni prendiamo il primo cesso


----------



## Sesfips (21 Dicembre 2013)

Nainggolan non viene all'Inter al 99%. Ne sono convinto, costa troppo.


----------



## Tom! (21 Dicembre 2013)

Naingollan è fortissimo ragazzi.
Io ce lo vedrei bene alla juve, certo 20 milioni sono troppi anche se secondo me potenzialmente è un prezzo giusto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2013)

Montolivo-De Jong-Nainggolan?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo-De Jong-Nainggolan?



Direi che la direzione è proprio quella. Se Monto tornasse quello dello scorso anno potrebbe rivelarsi un buon centrocampo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo-De Jong-Nainggolan?



Non cambierebbe nulla con ora. Poi farei Poli-De Jong-Naingollan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2013)

Montolivo la mezz'ala non la sa fare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo la mezz'ala non la sa fare.



Dovresti rinunciare a De Jong allora, cosa che ora come ora non farei.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Nainggolan non viene all'Inter al 99%. Ne sono convinto, costa troppo.



Allora non viene manco da noi, voi almeno spendete magari non benissimo (vedi Icardi e Belfodil per me ) ma almeno tirate fuori la grana, noi invece facciamo solo scambi, io continuo a rimanere convinta che lo prendiate voi .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Dicembre 2013)

Se si giocasse con il 4231 si potrebbero girare i due davanti la difesa e avere sempre una buona qualità. Ovviamente non accadrà in quanto pensiero troppo complesso per Allegri


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se si giocasse con il 4231 si potrebbero girare i due davanti la difesa e avere sempre una buona qualità. Ovviamente non accadrà in quanto pensiero troppo complesso per Allegri



Prendiamo troppi col con il 4-2-3-1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovresti rinunciare a De Jong allora, cosa che ora come ora non farei.


Rinuncio a Montolivo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rinuncio a Montolivo.



Quindi come lo schieri il centrocampo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi come lo schieri il centrocampo?


Io sono sempre per il 4-2-3-1, detto questo per forza Monto-Jong-Naing


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre per il 4-2-3-1, detto questo per forza Monto-Jong-Naing



Per quanto riguarda il 4-2-3-1 con me sfondi una porta aperta, purtroppo sai anche tu che non lo vedremo. Comunque per il centrocampo sarebbe davvero utile prendere uno come Jorginho.


----------



## Dexter (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ma non era Naingollan-Montolivo-Hernanes  ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma non era Naingollan-Montolivo-Hernanes  ?



Se dovesse arrivare lui dobbiamo già ringraziare, altrimenti Parolo/Lodi


----------



## Dexter (21 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;358569 ha scritto:


> Se dovesse arrivare lui dobbiamo già ringraziare, altrimenti Parolo/Lodi


Per me arrivano due centrocampisti,perchè Nocerella e Cristante partono quasi certamente. Probabilmente verrà uno fra Nainggollan ed Hernanes (col primo nettamente favorito) ed uno fra Parolo ed cesso casuale (come appunto Lodi ad esempio). Poi certo,sei arrivassero sia il belga che il brasiliano...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me arrivano due centrocampisti,perchè Nocerella e Cristante partono quasi certamente. Probabilmente verrà uno fra Nainggollan ed Hernanes (col primo nettamente favorito) ed uno fra Parolo ed cesso casuale (come appunto Lodi ad esempio). Poi certo,sei arrivassero sia il belga che il brasiliano...



eh magari  se arivasse già uno dei due (soprattutto Raja) sarei già contenta, poi beh se penso che con 12 si poteva prendere Eriksen, oppure a 18 Strootman , io pero dubito che il Cagliari si "accontenti" di 5/6 + metà cristante, Cellino valuta raja 20 milioni, piu che altro mi fa strano che lo venda solo per metà con inter e Juve interessate al giocatore .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Dicembre 2013)

Nainggolan non vale assolutamente 20 milioni.
Non ha esperienza internazionale,non è giovanissimo (va sui 26),e non è nemmeno un mostro di tecnica.

Al massimo,vale 15 milioni.

Ma 20 no,non scherziamo. Con quei soldi,un dirigente serio prende un centrocampista TOTALE (basti pensare a Borja Valero,costato 7.5,o Vidal,pagato 13,o Strooman,che ne è costato 16).

Ma 20 milioni...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Dicembre 2013)

adesso nainggolan e a giugno hernanes...godrei copiosamente


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Dicembre 2013)

Centrocampista sopravvalutatissimo.

Rischiare di lasciare Cristante, poi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Dicembre 2013)

per noi sarebbe ottimo, ma abbiamo bisogno di un altro con più qualita, prendere a giugno pure hernanes formeremmo un centrocampo di altissimo livello anche in champions


----------



## runner (21 Dicembre 2013)

se lo freghiamo al giallo godo!!


----------



## peppe75 (21 Dicembre 2013)

speriamo è il centrocampista di cui abbiamo bisogno..è poi non è solo quantità, ma è anche qualità...e che tiro da fuoriiii!!


----------



## arcanum (21 Dicembre 2013)

20 sarà (spero) il classico prezzo di partenza iperpompato che andrà a scendere...c'è da dire però che in Italia i top club, per dirlo alla Galliani, se lo contendono da più di due anni quindi Cellino può anche sparare alto


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> adesso nainggolan e a giugno hernanes...godrei copiosamente



-Hernanes De Jong Nainggolan
--------Honda El Shaarawy
-------------Balotelli



Anche se Hernanes mezz'ala non è che mi convinca molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> -Hernanes De Jong Nainggolan
> --------Honda El Shaarawy
> -------------Balotelli
> 
> ...



Oppure

De jong - Niangoolan

Honda - Hernanes - El
----Balo

Giocando una volta a settimana.. vinci lo scudetto imho


----------



## 2515 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> -Hernanes De Jong Nainggolan
> --------Honda El Shaarawy
> -------------Balotelli
> 
> ...



Guarda che Hernanes è un anno e passa che gioca più mezzala che trequartista, pure in nazionale.

Liberarsi di Nocerino e sostituirlo con Nainggollan e liberarsi di Matri per Hernanes... Magari!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oppure
> 
> De jong - Niangoolan
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Però non so se giocheremo mai con quel modulo.



2515 ha scritto:


> Guarda che Hernanes è un anno e passa che gioca più mezzala che trequartista, pure in nazionale.
> 
> Liberarsi di Nocerino e sostituirlo con Nainggollan e liberarsi di Matri per Hernanes... Magari!


Sarebbero due affaroni!


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Belle formazioni ma state dimenticando Kakà che in questo momento è superiore a tutti quelli citati e, ben più drammatico, portiere e difesa...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Belle formazioni ma state dimenticando Kakà che in questo momento è superiore a tutti quelli citati e, ben più drammatico, portiere e difesa...



Ancora con sta difesa?

Basta avere un allenatore capace di fare una grande fase difensiva e sei apposto. Basta vedere i gobbi che i difensori presi singoarmente fanno schifo eppure in italia sono 8 partite di fila che non prendono gol...Una fase difensiva compensa tutto

Kakà sta facendo l'anno della vita quest'anno per il Mondiale, va per 32/33 ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta difesa?
> 
> Basta avere un allenatore capace di fare una grande fase difensiva e sei apposto. Basta vedere i gobbi che i difensori presi singoarmente fanno schifo eppure in italia sono 8 partite di fila che non prendono gol...Una fase difensiva compensa tutto
> 
> Kakà sta facendo l'anno della vita quest'anno per il Mondiale, va per 32/33 ...



concordo con te, ma i difensori di base devono avere pochi difetti e quei pochi non devono essere gravi. Nel nostro caso invece Zapata e Mexes difettano in una cosa grave: la concentrazione, e quella il mister non te la può dare.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kakà sta facendo l'anno della vita quest'anno per il Mondiale, va per 32/33 ...



Infatti spero sinceramente che rimanga solamente fino a fine campionato. Dopo i Mondiali se ne può anche andare perché secondo me non avrà più tante motivazioni, oltre ad essere vecchietto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Guarda che Hernanes è un anno e passa che gioca più mezzala che trequartista, pure in nazionale.
> 
> Liberarsi di Nocerino e sostituirlo con Nainggollan e liberarsi di Matri per Hernanes... Magari!


Lo scorso anno ha fatto il trequartista, sta giocando mezzala da quest'anno (ed infatti sta facendo abbastanza male). In Nazionale invece gioca da mediano in un 4-2-3-1


----------



## Doctore (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno ha fatto il trequartista, sta giocando mezzala da quest'anno (ed infatti sta facendo abbastanza male). In Nazionale invece gioca da mediano in un 4-2-3-1


un conto è fare il mediano con neymar e thiago silva...un conto è farlo con zapata e balotelli.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> un conto è fare il mediano con neymar e thiago silva...un conto è farlo con zapata e balotelli.


Che c'entra? Io ho detto dove gioca in Nazionale 

Comunque è un trequartista, non ha la dinamicità per fare la mezzala


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta difesa?
> 
> Basta avere un allenatore capace di fare una grande fase difensiva e sei apposto. Basta vedere i gobbi che i difensori presi singoarmente fanno schifo eppure in italia sono 8 partite di fila che non prendono gol...Una fase difensiva compensa tutto
> 
> Kakà sta facendo l'anno della vita quest'anno per il Mondiale, va per 32/33 ...




Ora va visto Ramì, ma con Zapata e Mexes non vai da nessuna parte. E in ogni caso ci mancherebbe il 4° difensore... Bonera mi auguro lo mandino ai leoni


----------



## Doctore (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? Io ho detto dove gioca in Nazionale
> 
> Comunque è un trequartista, non ha la dinamicità per fare la mezzala


Potrebbe giocare anche mediano o mezz alta con la giusta squadra 
sono d accordo con te anch io lo vedo trequartista.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera partita molto buona da parte sua. Sicuramente migliore in campo.

Recupera molti palloni, ha grande dinamismo, quando riparte verticalizza bene. pelo nell'uovo ha sbagliato un paio di passaggi.
Non sara' un fuoriclasse, me e' il modello di mezzala che serve in un centrocampo a tre. 
Visto che gioca a sinistra, e' di un altro livello rispetto a muntari e nocerino!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Dicembre 2013)

questo da le piste a tutti i nostri cessi che abbiamo a centrocampo


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Dicembre 2013)

Cellino intervistato a sky dice che andra' via sicuramente a gennaio. Era polemico per il fatto dello stadio, ma sembrava molto serio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Cellino intervistato a sky dice che andra' via sicuramente a gennaio. Era polemico per il fatto dello stadio, ma sembrava molto serio.



andrà alla inter alla fine, noi andremo a prendere in primo cesso che ci offrono.


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Cellino intervistato a sky dice che andra' via sicuramente a gennaio. Era polemico per il fatto dello stadio, ma sembrava molto serio.



Che show.. Cellino è un grande... Ha detto che in uno stadio così nemmeno la serie C ci giocherebbe e che perciò se un qualsiasi giocatore del Cagliari volesse andarsene gli darebbe un bacio e lo lascerebbe andare volentieri perché nessuno dovrebbe rimanere a Cagliari a giocare per le banane e che anzi se non se ne vogliono andare via loro li manda via lui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

*Cellino a fine partita:"Nainggolan sicuramente andra via, sul giocatore ci sono 6/7 squadre, andra via prima di gennaio, se il giocatore non vuole andare via lo mandero via io, dove andra? non lo so scelga lui dove vuole andare non mi interessano i soldi".*


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;358748 ha scritto:


> *Cellino a fine partita:"Nainggolan sicuramente andra via, sul giocatore ci sono 6/7 squadre, andra via prima di gennaio, se il giocatore non vuole andare via lo mandero via io, dove andra? non lo so scelga lui dove vuole andare non mi interessano i soldi".*



Va però messo nel contesto di cui sopra... Scritta così sembra una cosa più seria di quanto lo fosse realmente...


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta difesa?
> 
> Basta avere un allenatore capace di fare una grande fase difensiva e sei apposto. Basta vedere i gobbi che i difensori presi singoarmente fanno schifo eppure in italia sono 8 partite di fila che non prendono gol...Una fase difensiva compensa tutto
> 
> Kakà sta facendo l'anno della vita quest'anno per il Mondiale, va per 32/33 ...



kaka sta facendo bene solo a sprazzi, non mi convince per nulla, si impegna è vero, ci mette il cuore ma quando prende palla e va a puntare il difensore so già subito che la perde, io non lo farei giocare nemmeno titolare ma in questo momento non ci sono alternative


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kaka sta facendo bene solo a sprazzi, non mi convince per nulla, si impegna è vero, ci mette il cuore ma quando prende palla e va a puntare il difensore so già subito che la perde, io non lo farei giocare nemmeno titolare ma in questo momento non ci sono alternative



Fra una settimana arriva Honda. Vediamo, concordo con le tue sensazioni su Kakà


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo che il cinese dell'Inter ci bruci all'ultimo


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;358748 ha scritto:


> *Cellino a fine partita:"Nainggolan sicuramente andra via, sul giocatore ci sono 6/7 squadre, andra via prima di gennaio, se il giocatore non vuole andare via lo mandero via io, dove andra? non lo so scelga lui dove vuole andare non mi interessano i soldi".*


ma perche questo rosicamento di cellino?
Con chi c e l ha?


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma perche questo rosicamento di cellino?
> Con chi c e l ha?



Ce l'ha giustamente con lo stato dei lavori del Sant'Elia. Pochi giorni fa aveva dichiarato: "Sono rientrato dopo due mesi e al Sant’Elia trovo le cose al punto di partenza. Vergognoso. Commissione di vigilanza? Va sostituita da una commissione tecnica con figure specializzate negli stessi temi. Ma a questo punto, visto le lungaggini e lo stop ai lavori, mi chiedo perché non sia ancora operativa. E soprattutto, come mai non abbia effettuato collaudi e sopralluoghi per aprire lo stadio al completo. Le ragioni? Lasciamo perdere. Voglio stare tranquillo e non avere altri problemi. Se le cose vanno bene agli altri, vanno bene anche a me. Non esco per strada perché mi vergogno: i tifosi vengono tenuti fuori. Almeno altre duemila persone in curva possono farle accedere. Lo facciano per accontentare i sardi che vogliono stare vicini alla squadra. Ripeto, non entro nei dettagli. Dopo due mesi tutto è come prima. Significa che del Cagliari non importa a nessuno. Mi batto e mi batterò ma non posso sfondare i muri. La squadra? Lopez e i ragazzi meritano tutta la mia gratitudine e quella dei sostenitori. Stanno facendo un miracolo. Ma in tanti sembrano non accorgersene".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Infatti spero sinceramente che rimanga solamente fino a fine campionato. Dopo i Mondiali se ne può anche andare perché secondo me non avrà più tante motivazioni, oltre ad essere vecchietto.



Mi sembra un delirio, perchè mai a 33 anni dovrebbe essere vecchio? io vedo giocatori di 35 36 ancora determinanti,
è il nostro uomo migliore e temo lo resterà a lungo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kaka sta facendo bene solo a sprazzi, non mi convince per nulla, si impegna è vero, ci mette il cuore ma quando prende palla e va a puntare il difensore so già subito che la perde, io non lo farei giocare nemmeno titolare ma in questo momento non ci sono alternative



Va beh, ma non stiamo giocando con le figurine, non è perchè uno ha un calo per due tre partite va scartato,
in questa rosa ci sono quattro cinque giocatori che devono giocare sempre, perchè troppo superiori agli altri


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2013)

stamani la gazzetta scrive che Cellino potrebbe scendere fino a 7 milioni per la metà!!! Inizierebbero ad essere cifre molto interessanti. Sempre secondo la gazzetta noi siamo saliti a 6 milioni e qualcosa...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. Nell'operazione dovrebbe essere inclusa la comproprietà do Bryan Cristante. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*



Questo è il modo di Berlusconi per riportare il Milan in alto in Europa?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Questo è il modo di Berlusconi per riportare il Milan in alto in Europa?



in alto in europa ?  prima dobbiamo pensare a ritornare competitivi in italia stai a pensare all'europa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo la *Gazzetta dello Sport*, Milan e Cagliari stanno quasi per trovare l'intesa. Per la comproprietà il Milan è salito a 6,25M mentre il Cagliari è sceso da 8 a 7M. La comproprietà di Cristante dovrebbe essere sempre inclusa. Intanto *Cellino lo libera*: "Radja può partire anche domani. Ha molte offerte, sceglie lui"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Che poi si chiuderà intorno ai 7 milioni più metà Cristante per LA META' DI NAINGGOLAN. Praticamente ci adattiamo alla valutazione di Cellino di quasi 20 mln di euro.
Galliani Simply the best! Con 20 milioni prendevi Strootman in estate e n'altro po uscivano anche i soldi per Tevez.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. Nell'operazione dovrebbe essere inclusa la comproprietà do Bryan Cristante. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*


.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

Strootman non lo prendevi con questa formula, i soldi bisognava tirarli tutti e subito.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Strootman non lo prendevi con questa formula, i soldi bisognava tirarli tutti e subito.



Beh tutte le squadre prendono i calciatori a rate. Il Napoli ha preso Higuain in 3 rate se non erro, giusto per fare un esempio. Vero che quella di Radja è una comproprietà, però credo che nel caso il giocatore realmente venga preso, l'anno prossimo sarà riscattato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Strootman non lo prendevi con questa formula, i soldi bisognava tirarli tutti e subito.



Sti cavoli le formule, non parlo d'impatto sul bilancio ma di valore del giocatore. A Nainggolan stanno dando un valore che rasenta i 20 milioni, per un giocatorino che non ti sposta gli equilibri ne ti alza l'asticella. Gli preferisco tutta la vita Poli.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sti cavoli le formule, non parlo d'impatto sul bilancio ma di valore del giocatore. A Nainggolan stanno dando un valore che rasenta i 20 milioni, per un giocatorino che non ti sposta gli equilibri ne ti alza l'asticella. Gli preferisco tutta la vita Poli.



A me Radja non fa impazzire, ma credo sia decisamente superiore a Poli. In entrambe le fasi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me Radja non fa impazzire, ma credo sia decisamente superiore a Poli. In entrambe le fasi.



Siam sempre li, giocatori che sono sempre in una fascia di qualità media. Io mi sono stancato di questa gente, voglio i top!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siam sempre li, giocatori che sono sempre in una fascia di qualità media. Io mi sono stancato di questa gente, voglio i top!



Io direi che sarebbe l'ora di adeguarsi alla situazione attuale....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh tutte le squadre prendono i calciatori a rate. Il Napoli ha preso Higuain in 3 rate se non erro, giusto per fare un esempio. Vero che quella di Radja è una comproprietà, però credo che nel caso il giocatore realmente venga preso, l'anno prossimo sarà riscattato.



non è detto, potremmo rinnovare la comproprietà e impattare il riscatto nel bilancio successivo.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sti cavoli le formule, non parlo d'impatto sul bilancio ma di valore del giocatore. A Nainggolan stanno dando un valore che rasenta i 20 milioni, per un giocatorino che non ti sposta gli equilibri ne ti alza l'asticella. Gli preferisco tutta la vita Poli.



Nainggolan per me 16M li vale tutti. Fa molto bene entrambe le fasi (e nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe l'unico, perché Poli non è su quei livelli) e poi non vedo neanche tutta questa differenza con Strootman, che rispetto al belga in più batte solo i rigori. Poi capisco che le soluzioni esotiche olandesi, tedesche, spagnole o brasiliane piacciono di più, ma una volta tanto che compriamo un giocatore da Milan... mah, io sono contentissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> non è detto, potremmo rinnovare la comproprietà e impattare il riscatto nel bilancio successivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Nainggolan per me 16M li vale tutti. Fa molto bene entrambe le fasi (e nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe l'unico, perché Poli non è su quei livelli) e poi non vedo neanche tutta questa differenza con Strootman, che rispetto al belga in più batte solo i rigori. Poi capisco che le soluzioni esotiche olandesi, tedesche, spagnole o brasiliane piacciono di più, ma una volta tanto che compriamo un giocatore da Milan... mah, io sono contentissimo.


Non parlavo della formula che va a rapportarsi col bilancio. Semplicemente che quasi tutte le squadre rateizzano i loro acquisti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> non è detto, potremmo rinnovare la comproprietà e impattare il riscatto nel bilancio successivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Nainggolan per me 16M li vale tutti. Fa molto bene entrambe le fasi (e nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe l'unico, perché Poli non è su quei livelli) e poi non vedo neanche tutta questa differenza con Strootman, che rispetto al belga in più batte solo i rigori. Poi capisco che le soluzioni esotiche olandesi, tedesche, spagnole o brasiliane piacciono di più, ma una volta tanto che compriamo un giocatore da Milan... mah, io sono contentissimo.



Giocatore Da Milan? Suvvia, mai visto giocare gente come Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Savicevic, Boban, Rijkaard..ecc.ecc? Andiamoci piano col dire " da Milan"


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siam sempre li, giocatori che sono sempre in una fascia di qualità media. Io mi sono stancato di questa gente, voglio i top!



se il tuo presidente non sgancia la grana i top non li vedrai mai più


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non parlavo della formula che va a rapportarsi col bilancio. Semplicemente che quasi tutte le squadre rateizzano i loro acquisti.



avevo capito, ma nel conto economico (che a noi interessa per il bilancio) non sono le rate a fare la differenza (che si fanno sempre) ma la formula con la quale acquisti. Quindi per noi la convenienza è data da ciò. Potenzialmente avremo la possibilità di acquistare Nainggolan nel 2015 e non è poco. Anche perché, se non facessimo così, non avrebbe alcun senso economico prendere la comproprietà oggi per poi riscattarla a giugno (visto che anche se finissimo terzi, soltanto a fine agosto sapremo se parteciperemo ai gironi. Mentre le comproprietà si risolvono a fine giugno).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> se il tuo presidente non sgancia la grana i top non li vedrai mai più



Infatti con lui me la prendo, qualche giorno fa dice di voler tornare al top del Mondo e poi si presenta con l'ennesimo fenomeno da Cagliari.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io direi che sarebbe l'ora di adeguarsi alla situazione attuale....



Concordo, secondo me è irrealistico pensare che possiamo (o forse è meglio dire "vogliono") prendere gente "top". Questi pensano solo al bilancio e basta. Credo che nella loro testa non gestiscono più una squadra di calcio con ambizioni sportive, gestiscono un'azienda come se fosse una normale "fabbrica"".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siam sempre li, giocatori che sono sempre in una fascia di qualità media. Io mi sono stancato di questa gente, *voglio i top*!



Al massimo arrivano Miky Mause o Geronimo Stilton


----------



## 2515 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Come tipo di giocatore l'unico superiore a Nainggolan nel suo ruolo come caratteristiche in serie A è Vidal, ho detto tutto.
Uno come Nainggolan ci serve come il pane sia in fase offensiva, che di gestione e anche in fase offensiva. E' da almeno 3 anni che è uno dei migliori centrocampisti del campionato, se almeno per metà delle partite è il migliore in campo del Cagliari ci sarà un motivo. Se il Cagliari gioca bene 1/3 in sua assenza ci sarà un motivo. Nainggolan è un ottimo innesto, si mangia i suoi omonimi nel ruolo che sono Nocerino e Muntari.

Ci vorrebbe anche un Hernanes che spedisca matri alla lazio e poi il nostro centrocampo sarebbe da top in italia con quelli di juve e roma.

Kakà/Elsha - Honda/Saponara
Nainggolan/Poli - De Jong - Hernanes/Montolivo


----------



## 666psycho (22 Dicembre 2013)

boh…non mi convince. Poi tanto andrà al inter….


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Come tipo di giocatore l'unico superiore a Nainggolan nel suo ruolo come caratteristiche in serie A è Vidal, ho detto tutto.
> Uno come Nainggolan ci serve come il pane sia in fase offensiva, che di gestione e anche in fase offensiva. E' da almeno 3 anni che è uno dei migliori centrocampisti del campionato, se almeno per metà delle partite è il migliore in campo del Cagliari ci sarà un motivo. Se il Cagliari gioca bene 1/3 in sua assenza ci sarà un motivo. Nainggolan è un ottimo innesto, si mangia i suoi omonimi nel ruolo che sono Nocerino e Muntari.
> 
> Ci vorrebbe anche un Hernanes che spedisca matri alla lazio e poi il nostro centrocampo sarebbe da top in italia con quelli di juve e roma.
> ...



quotone


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. Nell'operazione dovrebbe essere inclusa la comproprietà do Bryan Cristante. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*


io aspetto di vedere l'ufficialità, siamo sempre vicini a tutti e poi ci facciamo fregare, ribadisco se non arriva lui arriva il primo cesso che troviamo, quindi occhio a "schifare" raja, voi ancora credete alle parole di Berlusca  dai raga scordiamoci i grandi giocatori, lui parla parla poi 0 fatti.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;358829 ha scritto:


> io aspetto di vedere l'ufficialità, siamo sempre vicini a tutti e poi ci facciamo fregare, ribadisco se non arriva lui arriva il primo cesso che troviamo, quindi occhio a "schifare" raja, voi ancora credete alle parole di Berlusca  dai raga scordiamoci i grandi giocatori, lui parla parla poi 0 fatti.



Quoto


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2013)

spero che lo prendiamo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

E' fatta.

Speriamo possa fare il salto di qualità anche lui, sennò non sarà un innesto così buono (anche visto il costo)


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. Nell'operazione dovrebbe essere inclusa la comproprietà do Bryan Cristante. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*




.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' fatta.


----------



## sebastianotedesco (22 Dicembre 2013)

Nainggolan è del Milan. Non capisco il suo acquisto, comunque ben venga Radja.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Beh raga , dopo i 35 cessi che abbiamo comprato lui è ORO ...


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me state prendendo lucciole per lanterne... Nainggolan secondo solo a Vidal su quale pianeta scusate? 

Per distacco il miglior centrocampista del Cagliari e ripeto per distacco è Daniele Conti, il gioco di Nianggolan è paragonabile a quello di Rigoni e se valutate l'emozione da grande squadra rischiamo un Boateng bis. 

Spero di sbagliarmi ma non raccontatevi che Nianggolan valga più di Parolo, di Lodi o del nostro Poli altrimenti vi create false aspettative...


----------



## kAYz (22 Dicembre 2013)

Nainggolan è fortissimo, non scherziamo ragazzi.


----------



## sebastianotedesco (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sarà pur "fortissimo", è un gladiatore, ma a noi serve uno alla Pirlo, uno che sappia mettere i palloni... Non ci basta sono "Mosciolivo".


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. Nell'operazione dovrebbe essere inclusa la comproprietà do Bryan Cristante. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*


Secondo me è un buonissimo giocatore, ma non è quello che ci serviva.
Comunque rimango ancora dell'idea che vada all'Inter, finché non arriva non ci credo 
Parliamoci chiaro, dal punto di vista tecnico comunque non c'è confronto tra l'indo-belga e i vari Parolo e Kucka. Preferisco 1000 volte Nainggolan.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un delirio, perchè mai a 33 anni dovrebbe essere vecchio? io vedo giocatori di 35 36 ancora determinanti,
> è il nostro uomo migliore e temo lo resterà a lungo



Ne riparleremo dopo i Mondiali.
Secondo me Kakà non sta giocando così tanto bene. Sì, ha segnato, è stato decisivo in alcune partite, per carità, ma non ho cambiato idea sul suo conto: spesso si eclissa, non regge tutti i 90 minuti (è già buono se gioca 50/60 minuti a buoni livelli) e non salta quasi mai l'uomo. Non è che sia un fenomeno perché gli altri sono scarsi eh. Finora nel complesso non mi è dispiaciuto, mi aspettavo avrebbe fatto peggio, ma sinceramente spero che rimanga solo per quest'anno. Lui stesso ha detto che è venuto al Milan solamente per andare ai Mondiali, mi sembra palese.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Altro cesso in arrivo


----------



## sheva90 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Finalmente un centrocampista giovane e in rampa di lancio.
Basta vecchi.

Oltretutto non lo paghiamo neanche tanto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma è ufficiale?


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Derby senza coreografie.*



Per Nainggolan?


----------



## Butcher (22 Dicembre 2013)

Molti si meritano i Nocerino.


----------



## robs91 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Buon giocatore, ma non sposta gli equilibri.Se lo pendono diranno che il centrocampo è a posto così per i prossimi anni,ma la realtà è che manca sempre la famosa mezzala di qualità.

I top non ce li possiamo permettere?Vero,ma io non chiedo gli Iniesta e i Modric della situazione,chiedo solamente di arrivare prima sui migliori giovani.Certo bisognerà sempre spendere sui 10-15 milioni come ha fatto l'Inter per Kovacic,ma se non si possono fare nemmeno queste operazioni, siamo finiti.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi si chiuderà intorno ai 7 milioni più metà Cristante per LA META' DI NAINGGOLAN. Praticamente ci adattiamo alla valutazione di Cellino di quasi 20 mln di euro.
> Galliani Simply the best! Con 20 milioni prendevi Strootman in estate e n'altro po uscivano anche i soldi per Tevez.


ma non è vero perche se da noi esplode naingiolan e cristante al cagliari fa vedere i numeri...ti trovi 2 centrocampisti con i co..glioni per i prossimi 10 anni.
C e anche il rischio di aver buttato soldi e di trovarti 2 pippe.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Per Nainggolan?



Avevo sbagliato sezione e topic


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Altro cesso in arrivo


ma state SCHERZANDO?
Cosa vi aspettate xavi,fabregas?


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Molti si meritano i Nocerino.


.


----------



## andre (22 Dicembre 2013)

Certo che per dire che Nainggolan e è un cesso ce ne vuole. Vi meritate solo dei Nocerino a sto punto, dai.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Perchè Nainggolan vale più di un Nocerino? Può essere considerato un grande giocatore solo in Italia


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. Nell'operazione dovrebbe essere inclusa la comproprietà do Bryan Cristante. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Perchè Nainggolan vale più di un Nocerino? Può essere considerato un grande giocatore solo in Italia



Come Nocerino magari no, ma non vale più di Poli.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Poi gli stiamo dando 6-7 milioni più metà Cristante per la comproprietà. Alla fine dei conti quanto ci costerà il tutto? Non meno di 20 milioni per riscattare lui e Cristante. Che affarone...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Molti si meritano i Nocerino.



.


----------



## andre (22 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me non avete mai visto una partita di Nainggolan, altrimenti non mi spiego sti commenti


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Secondo me non avete mai visto una partita di Nainggolan, altrimenti non mi spiego sti commenti



Concordo in pieno...


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Secondo me non avete mai visto una partita di Nainggolan, altrimenti non mi spiego sti commenti



Stai suggerendo che negli ultimi 2 anni ha giocato molto meglio di Conti, di Poli, di Lodi, di Parolo, di Rigoni?


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come Nocerino magari no, ma non vale più di Poli.


E Poli vale più di 20 milioni? Non dico che non possa dare il suo contributo, ma alla fine dei conti stiamo strapagando un giocatore normale. 

Ma poi ad Agosto non eravamo apposto a centrocampo? Adesso Allegri ha bisogno di Nainggolan e magari anche di Astori?


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Dicembre 2013)

Se arriva va benissimo. Oro colato se pensiamo agli standard nostri degli ultimi anni. Non fasciamoci la testa prima di rompercela.. che di bernoccoli ne abbiamo già abbastanza.


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io direi che sarebbe l'ora di adeguarsi alla situazione attuale....



Quale situazione ? Quella in cui vengono buttati tutte le estati soldi nei cesso ? I soldi il Milan li ha semplicemente li butta sempre in cessi come matri


----------



## sion (22 Dicembre 2013)

scandaloso come in questo forum si arrivi a criticare anche l'eventuale arrivo di naingollan...vi meritate 11 traore,questa e' la verita'.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Questa oltre ad essere una buonissima operazione dal punto di vista qualitativo e quantitativo, sarebbe anche ottima dal punto di vista del marketing. 

Con Honda e Nainggolan avremo sicuramente maggiori introiti, bisogna vedere se questi poi vengono spesi.
In prospettiva, l'anno prossimo senza coppe, se prendiamo un portiere decente e un esterno d'attacco abbiamo una rosa da primi tre posti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Beh visto che cosa abbiamo e che cosa abbiamo avuto a centrocampo ultimamente, direi che Nainggolan sarebbe molto ben accetto per quel che mi riguarda. Decisamente un passo in avanti rispetto ai vari Nocerino, Traorè, Muntari, Birsa e compagnia.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E Poli vale più di 20 milioni? Non dico che non possa dare il suo contributo, ma alla fine dei conti stiamo strapagando un giocatore normale.
> 
> Ma poi ad Agosto non eravamo apposto a centrocampo? Adesso Allegri ha bisogno di Nainggolan e magari anche di Astori?



E' evidente che Nainggolan non possa valere 20 mln, come 18! Vale attorno ai 12 ma purtroppo tu guarda che prezzi ballano in giro e capisci che Cellino se lo può permettere di chiederne anche 15-18. 

Aimè Nainggolan per me è più bravo Poli, ragazzo che per'altro da 10 anni stimo tantissimo, Nainggolan è un giocatore con una fisicità straripante, che sa dare ritmo ed intensità. Uno come il belga ti permette di giocare anche con un giocatore offensivo in più!

??? De Jong Nainggolan

Mettici al posto dei punti di domanda, dove gioca Montolivo, un centrocampista qualitativamente dotato, che sappia fare gli assist. Un nome semplice, Borja Valero che si sarebbe potuto prendere per costi, hai un bel centrocampo eccome!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo a Nainggolan. I rossoneri avrebbe alzato l'offerta per la comproprietà da 5 a 6.25 mln, mentre la richiesta del Cagliari è scesa a 7 mln. Nell'operazione dovrebbe essere inclusa la comproprietà do Bryan Cristante. L'affare oramai è in dirittura d'arrivo nonostante l'interesse dell'inter e il ritorno di fiamma della Juve delle ultime ore.*



.

Magari dai Poli De Jong e Niangolan contro l'Atletico


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' evidente che Nainggolan non possa valere 20 mln, come 18! Vale attorno ai 12 ma purtroppo tu guarda che prezzi ballano in giro e capisci che Cellino se lo può permettere di chiederne anche 15-18.
> 
> Aimè Nainggolan per me è più bravo Poli, ragazzo che per'altro da 10 anni stimo tantissimo, Nainggolan è un giocatore con una fisicità straripante, che sa dare ritmo ed intensità. Uno come il belga ti permette di giocare anche con un giocatore offensivo in più!
> 
> ...



Direi che il Punto di domanda è Honda... che può fare quel ruolo anche nel 4-3-3

Honda de jong Niangollan
----Kaka- El shaarawy
----Balo.
In panchina puoi permetterti di avere Monto,Poli e Muntari che sono appunto ottime seconde linee...
L'anno prossimo giocando una volta a settimana possiamo davvero fare bene se non puntare allo scudetto


----------



## arcanum (22 Dicembre 2013)

Monto - DeJong - Nainngolan
--- Honda ------ ElSha ------
-----------Balo-------------


In Italia, così, almeno al 5 posto ci arriviamo a fine stagione


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma secondo voi Allegri tiene in panchina Montolivo, Muntari e Kakà che deve stare in campo per diktat presidenziale? Nemmeno in coppa Italia vedremo una formazione così...


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' evidente che Nainggolan non possa valere 20 mln, come 18! Vale attorno ai 12 ma purtroppo tu guarda che prezzi ballano in giro e capisci che Cellino se lo può permettere di chiederne anche 15-18.
> 
> Aimè Nainggolan per me è più bravo Poli, ragazzo che per'altro da 10 anni stimo tantissimo, Nainggolan è un giocatore con una fisicità straripante, che sa dare ritmo ed intensità. Uno come il belga ti permette di giocare anche con un giocatore offensivo in più!
> 
> ...


Se si vuole giocare con i tre di centrocampo ci vuole gente di qualità, non corridori su corridori. Se si vuole giocare con il 4-2-3-1 invece siamo più che apposto.

Imho sono 20 milioni buttati nel cesso per un giocatore strapagato che per caratteristiche non ci serve e che non è neanche tutto sto fenomeno che si dipinge in Italia. All'estero ed in Belgio, infatti, non se lo fila nessuno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Monto - DeJong - Nainngolan
> --- Honda ------ ElSha ------
> -----------Balo-------------
> 
> ...


Questa squadra, così com'è e con un allenatore capace, può già tranquillamente giocarsi il terzo posto. Non serve certo spendere 20 milioni per Nainngolan per arrivare quinti...


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Esatto, Muntari sarà titolare sempre e comunque fino al termine della stagione, così come Montolivo.

Nainggolan-De Jong
Honda-Kakà-El Sharaawy
Balotelli.


----------



## arcanum (22 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questa squadra, così com'è e con un allenatore capace, può già tranquillamente giocarsi il terzo posto. Non serve certo spendere 20 milioni per Nainngolan per arrivare quinti...



Ti ricordo però che abbiamo avuto "qualche" infortunio, specie davanti, per oltre un mese. Siamo stati senza Kakà, ElSha e Balo per un sacco di giornate anche tutti e 3 assieme....ti ricordo il trio Maravilla Birsa-Robinho-Monto oppure Birsa-Robinho-Matri. Con questi avresti lottato per il TERZO posto? ahahahahahahahhahahahahahh

Stai paragonando quei terzetti d'attacco a quello del Napoli (attualmente terzo)


----------



## vota DC (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma a parte Elsha gli altri da te citati non erano necessari per battere il Barca, il problema è che il trio assurdo le ha prese pure dalla primavera (per giunta indebolita dato che molti dei più forti primavera sono in prestito) della stessa squadra quindi o viene gestito in maniera pessima o scelto in maniera pessima.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi Xabi Alonso, Nainggolan e Poli, valgono De Rossi, Strootman e Pjanic?



E per concludere, non ho detto che valgono, ho detto che non siamo così troppo distanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

Io prima di fare le tattiche aspetto l'ufficialità (se mai ci sarà).


----------



## Rui Costa (22 Dicembre 2013)

Neanche col Mercato del Real e del PSG fusi insieme otteniamo qualcosa se rimane l'incapace che ci allena. Al di là di tutto, comunque, non vedo perché tutto quest'entusiasmo per Nainggolan: Ennesimo centrocampista con doti muratrici, mediano-mezz'ala incontrista e di sfondamento, unica aggiunta: buon tiro da fuori e discreti passaggi. C'è già De Jong per un ruolo così. Serve il Pirlo della situazione. La regia tecnica in mediana. Concentriamoci su Hernanes per dio.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma forse non capite che non è forte Naingollan in sè per sè, ma il fatto che manda in panchina Muntari.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo però che abbiamo avuto "qualche" infortunio, specie davanti, per oltre un mese. Siamo stati senza Kakà, ElSha e Balo per un sacco di giornate anche tutti e 3 assieme....ti ricordo il trio Maravilla Birsa-Robinho-Monto oppure Birsa-Robinho-Matri. Con questi avresti lottato per il TERZO posto? ahahahahahahahhahahahahahh
> 
> Stai paragonando quei terzetti d'attacco a quello del Napoli (attualmente terzo)


Perchè da noi con Allegri si rompono tutti e camminano fino a Novembre, mentre dagli altri no? Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va non solo nel gioco, ma anche nella preparazione


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E per concludere, non ho detto che valgono, ho detto che non siamo così troppo distanti.



Bisognerebbe avere un allenatore decente a questo punto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Neanche col Mercato del Real e del PSG fusi insieme otteniamo qualcosa se rimane l'incapace che ci allena. Al di là di tutto, comunque, non vedo perché tutto quest'entusiasmo per Nainggolan: Ennesimo centrocampista con doti muratrici, mediano-mezz'ala incontrista e di sfondamento, unica aggiunta: buon tiro da fuori e discreti passaggi. C'è già De Jong per un ruolo così. Serve il Pirlo della situazione. La regia tecnica in mediana. Concentriamoci su Hernanes per dio.


Dopo il doppione scarso di Pazzini, ci serve anche quello di De Jong


----------



## Jaqen (22 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe avere un allenatore decente a questo punto.



Già! Un allenatore che fa giocare Matri invece ci tocca


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dopo il doppione scarso di Pazzini, ci serve anche quello di De Jong



Questi son giocatori pompati dai media; i classici luoghi comuni sui giocatori: Nainggolan, Iturbe, Jorginho, Vrsalijko ecc.ecc. All'estero non sanno manco in che squadra giocano sta gente.


----------



## andre (22 Dicembre 2013)

Mi chiedo chi volevate prendere, Nasri? Wilshere?
Nainggolan, se arriverà, sarà il nostro centrocampista più forte.


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Questi son giocatori pompati dai media; i classici luoghi comuni sui giocatori: Nainggolan, Iturbe, Jorginho, Vrsalijko ecc.ecc. All'estero non sanno manco in che squadra giocano sta gente.



Sicuramente, difatti è gente che resterà a vita in Italia, soprattutto i due 92 quasi sconosciuti


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Dicembre 2013)

io prenderei un tutor per quello che soggiorna in panchina....


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Neanche col Mercato del Real e del PSG fusi insieme otteniamo qualcosa se rimane l'incapace che ci allena. Al di là di tutto, comunque, non vedo perché tutto quest'entusiasmo per Nainggolan: Ennesimo centrocampista con doti muratrici, mediano-mezz'ala incontrista e di sfondamento, unica aggiunta: buon tiro da fuori e discreti passaggi. C'è già De Jong per un ruolo così. Serve il Pirlo della situazione. La regia tecnica in mediana. Concentriamoci su Hernanes per dio.


naingolan muratore?ma l hai mai visto giocare?


----------



## 2515 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> naingolan muratore?ma l hai mai visto giocare?



lascia perdere chi parla così và. De Jong e Nainggolan non c'entrano una mazza l'uno con l'altro, per ruolo e modo di giocare.
A noi mancano sia un nainggolan che un regista.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Dicembre 2013)

Se veramente Guarin dovesse andare al Chelsea mi pare evidente che l'indonesiano andrà all'Inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se veramente Guarin dovesse andare al Chelsea mi pare evidente che l'indonesiano andrà all'Inter.



Se veramente il Milan lo vuole, lo deve prendere in questi giorno prima che si chiude la trattativa Guarin-Chelsea, altrimenti dopo non ci sarà piu storia.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Dicembre 2013)

beh nainggolan non sarà un muratore ma non é neanche iniesta, per carità meglio di nocerinho o muntarinho… ma non mi convince soprattutto se dobbiamo dare la metà di Cristante. Se dovesse arrivare non ci sputerei sopra di certo, ma non é che mi entusiasma più di tanto.. preferirei uno come jorginho, anche se deve dimostrare ancora tanto… il top sarebbe Hernanes.. Poi Cristante forse in prestito ma non la metà del cartellino, perché so già come va a finire….


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> lascia perdere chi parla così và. De Jong e Nainggolan non c'entrano una mazza l'uno con l'altro, per ruolo e modo di giocare.
> A noi mancano sia un nainggolan che un regista.


Non escluderei in ogni caso de jong sarebbe un alternativa eccellente e sopratutto per partite rognose contro squadre che si chiudono parecchio...ci serve un giocatore davanti alla difesa fisico ma che sa anche impostare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Prendere Nainggolan ci sta,ma lo paghiamo veramente troppo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non escluderei in ogni caso de jong sarebbe un alternativa eccellente e sopratutto per partite rognose contro squadre che si chiudono parecchio...ci serve un giocatore davanti alla difesa fisico ma che sa anche impostare.



Tipo Yaya Tourè


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Molti si meritano i Nocerino.



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo sky sport l'arrivo di Nainggolan è sempre piu vicino, nella trattativa potrebbe rientrare anche Cristante.*


----------



## Aragorn (22 Dicembre 2013)

E quanto mai potrebbe valere Pignatone ?


----------



## 2515 (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;359015 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport l'arrivo di Nainggolan è sempre piu vicino, nella trattativa potrebbe rientrare anche Petagna.*



vorranno fare comproprietà anche per petagna visto che il prestito non serve a niente, non li mettono in campo in serie A a meno che non siano fenomeni.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Che Nainggolan non mi faccia impazzire e non sia il leader tecnico che sarebbe fondamentale e metacampo è assodato, ma farlo passare per un muratore, scarparo, nuovo Nocerino oppure un simil-De Jong è grottesco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che Nainggolan non mi faccia impazzire e non sia il leader tecnico che sarebbe fondamentale e metacampo è assodato, ma farlo passare per un muratore, scarparo, nuovo Nocerino oppure un simil-De Jong è grottesco.



No, infatti io l'ho paragonato a un Poli un pochino più tecnico. Ma siamo sempre li: NON alza l'asticella.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;359015 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport l'arrivo di Nainggolan è sempre piu vicino, nella trattativa potrebbe rientrare anche Petagna.*



Quindi siccome metà Petagna è della Samp, vendiamo un attaccante '95 che è già più forte di Matri


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No, infatti io l'ho paragonato a un Poli un pochino più tecnico. Ma siamo sempre li: NON alza l'asticella.



E' molto più forte di Poli, specie in costruzione. Certo servirebbe la famosa mezzala tecnica. Cioè ad esempio un centrocampo così:

Nainggolan-Montolivo-B.Valero

in serie A sarebbe spaziale.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome metà Petagna è della Samp, vendiamo un attaccante '95 che è già più forte di Matri



Penso lo diano in comproprietà.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' molto più forte di Poli, specie in costruzione. Certo servirebbe la famosa mezzala tecnica. Cioè ad esempio un centrocampo così:
> 
> Nainggolan-Montolivo-B.Valero
> 
> in serie A sarebbe spaziale.



Ecco, Borja Valero! Magari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome metà Petagna è della Samp, vendiamo un attaccante '95 che è già più forte di Matri



Petagna è in prestito con diritto di riscatto della compartecipazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ecco, Borja Valero! Magari.



Radja mezzala destra e Valero mezzala sinistra.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No, infatti io l'ho paragonato a un Poli un pochino più tecnico. Ma siamo sempre li: NON alza l'asticella.


vidal,pogba,imiesta,xavi,fabregas(neanche piu di tanto),yaya toure,sweinsteigher,wilshere...Questi fanno alzare l asticella ma il milan non se li puo permettere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma sbaglio o sta cosa delle compartecipazioni è una cosa che si vede solo in Italia?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vidal,pogba,imiesta,xavi,fabregas(neanche piu di tanto),yaya toure,sweinsteigher,wilshere...Questi fanno alzare l asticella ma il milan non se li puo permettere.



Appunto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

una cosa alla volta, la mezz'ala tecnica per me arriva in estate e probabilmente la sceglierà Seedorf... magari Klaassen. Certo non prenderemo un giocatore già fatto. Sarà un giovane talento o un esubero.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No, infatti io l'ho paragonato a un Poli un pochino più tecnico. Ma siamo sempre li: NON alza l'asticella.



A metà gennaio quando Nainggolan andrà all'Inter e noi ci prenderemo uno tra Lodi e Parolo voglio vedere quanti non diranno almeno avessimo preso il belga.

Non sposta gli equilibri e ok, ma per me ce ne sono 20 giocatori al mondo che lo fanno e di sicuro non ci possiamo permettere nessuno di loro.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vidal,pogba,imiesta,xavi,fabregas(neanche piu di tanto),yaya toure,sweinsteigher,wilshere...Questi fanno alzare l asticella ma il milan non se li puo permettere.



Vero, ma Vidal e Pogba non sono arrivati alla Juve da top player.
Bisogna saperli scovare.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vero, ma Vidal e Pogba non sono arrivati alla Juve da top player.
> Bisogna saperli scovare.



Ed è dura farlo a gennaio...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> una cosa alla volta, la mezz'ala tecnica per me arriva in estate e probabilmente la sceglierà Seedorf... magari Klaassen. Certo non prenderemo un giocatore già fatto. Sarà un giovane talento o un esubero.



Magari Klassen. L'ho nominato giusto l'altro ieri. L'unico vero talento made in Ajax.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A metà gennaio quando Nainggolan andrà all'Inter e noi ci prenderemo uno tra Lodi e Parolo voglio vedere quanti non diranno almeno avessimo preso il belga.
> 
> Non sposta gli equilibri e ok, ma per me ce ne sono 20 giocatori al mondo che lo fanno e di sicuro non ci possiamo permettere nessuno di loro.



Il tutto sta dall'obiettivo che ci si pone. Io in questo momento mi sto basando sulla dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa di Silvio che voleva riportare il Milan al top in Europa. L'acquisto dei Nainggolan, Parolo, Lodi cozza con quest' obiettivo, soprattuto se vengono spacciati per titolari.
Se poi si crede che Berlusconi ha detto una *******ta e che il Milan per i prossimi 5/6 anni deve vivacchiare nel campionato Italiano ponendosi come solo obiettivo quello del 3 posto, allora OK; Nainggolan ci può stare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Dicembre 2013)

forse non è chiaro che ci servono non solo top player ma anche ottimi giocatori e ottime riserve. Il centrocampo va rivisto tutto.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il tutto sta dall'obiettivo che ci si pone. Io in questo momento mi sto basando sulla dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa di Silvio che voleva riportare il Milan al top in Europa. L'acquisto dei Nainggolan, Parolo, Lodi cozza con quest' obiettivo, soprattuto se vengono spacciati per titolari.
> Se poi si crede che Berlusconi ha detto una *******ta e che il Milan per i prossimi 5/6 anni deve vivacchiare nel campionato Italiano ponendosi come solo obiettivo quello del 3 posto, allora OK; Nainggolan ci può stare.



Ma non puoi mettere sullo stesso piano Nainggolan con Parolo e Lodi dai! Il belga ha 25 anni e gli altri due 30. Gli altri due son discreti fino alla fine dei loro giorni, Nainggolan arriva da grandissimi campionati e non può che fare il salto di qualità. 

Visto il nostro centrocampo (penoso) ben venga questo ragazzo, ci porta indubbiamente qualcosa in più!


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Leggo tanti commenti che Naingollan non sposta gli equilibri.... ma il nostro centrocampo eccetto un paio di giocatori, sposta gli equilibri... si ma per gli avversari!!! Naingollan non sarà un top player ma ci rafforza sicuramente, considerando lo schifo che abbiamo adesso

Leggevo prima che il giocatore che può essere usato in cambio è Petagna... lui lo sacrificherei senza troppi problemi


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vero, ma Vidal e Pogba non sono arrivati alla Juve da top player.
> Bisogna saperli scovare.


possono passare anche 15 anni prima di trovare un pogba o vidal...o possono passare 6 mesi.
Perche se fosse cosi facile nessun club europeo spenderebbe soldi.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il tutto sta dall'obiettivo che ci si pone. Io in questo momento mi sto basando sulla dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa di Silvio che voleva riportare il Milan al top in Europa. L'acquisto dei Nainggolan, Parolo, Lodi cozza con quest' obiettivo, soprattuto se vengono spacciati per titolari.
> Se poi si crede che Berlusconi ha detto una *******ta e che il Milan per i prossimi 5/6 anni deve vivacchiare nel campionato Italiano ponendosi come solo obiettivo quello del 3 posto, allora OK; Nainggolan ci può stare.


berlusconi ha detto una tagata.


----------



## Dave (22 Dicembre 2013)

Si dovrebbe chiudere sui 6/7 milioni più metà Petagna per la comproprietà di Nainggolan secondo Marchetti di Sky.
Inoltre Galliani vorrebbe chiudere entro sta notte perché domani va in Brasile (ad incontrare Seedorf?) e Cellino a Miami, quest'ultimo poi ieri sera si è sfogato con i giornalisti dicendo che i suoi giocatori non vogliono più continuare a giocare senza stadio o comunque con uno per 2/3 vuoto e che li vende tutti se glielo chiedono, infatti quando gli hanno fatto il nome di Nainggolan ha detto "Anche domani"


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport l'arrivo di Nainggolan è sempre piu vicino, nella trattativa potrebbe rientrare anche Petagna.*



Meglio lui di Cristante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Petagna è in prestito con diritto di riscatto della compartecipazione.



Quindi la Samp dovrebbe farlo rientrare dal prestito


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Meglio lui di Cristante



.


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi la Samp dovrebbe farlo rientrare dal prestito



Petagna ha già cambiato due squadre, per regolamento non può andare a giocare in un altra squadra di Serie A quest'anno


----------



## matteo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Mi pare che il Cagliare voglia ancora Cristante


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;359015 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport l'arrivo di Nainggolan è sempre piu vicino, nella trattativa potrebbe rientrare anche Petagna.*



Vero che è in prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà, vero che non può giocare col Cagliari, ma se la Samp è d'accordo col non riscattarlo Petagna può diventare per metà sardo, rimanere metà rossonero, finire la stagione a Genova e poi andare a giocare a Cagliari la prossima stagione.


Suppongo che sia la cosa più probabile, il Milan dubito fortemente che lo impacchetti.


----------



## sion (22 Dicembre 2013)

speriamo arrivi


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Petagna ha già cambiato due squadre, per regolamento non può andare a giocare in un altra squadra di Serie A quest'anno



E' vero che questo non preclude possa entrare in un accordo per il prossimo anno!


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero che questo non preclude possa entrare in un accordo per il prossimo anno!



Ah sì sì


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vidal,pogba,imiesta,xavi,fabregas(neanche piu di tanto),yaya toure,sweinsteigher,wilshere...Questi fanno alzare l asticella ma il milan non se li puo permettere.



Strootman lo prendevi a 18 pogba a 0 , è' questione Di competenza prima Che di soldi , 12 milioni buttati per Matri


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> possono passare anche 15 anni prima di trovare un pogba o vidal...o possono passare 6 mesi.
> Perche se fosse cosi facile nessun club europeo spenderebbe soldi.



Sì sì, non ho detto che sia facile. La Juve ne ha buttati di soldi nel cesso prendendo pippe assurde in questi anni.
Però i top player, visto che non possiamo prenderli quando sono esplosi, dobbiamo andarli a scovare prima.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sì, non ho detto che sia facile. La Juve ne ha buttati di soldi nel cesso prendendo pippe assurde in questi anni.
> Però i top player, visto che non possiamo prenderli quando sono esplosi, dobbiamo andarli a scovare prima.


appunto che la juve ha buttato i soldi...magari il milan avesse avuto tutta questa liquidità nel mercato.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Strootman lo prendevi a 18 pogba a 0 , è' questione Di competenza prima Che di soldi , 12 milioni buttati per Matri


pogba a 0 ci vuole ass.
Strootman a 18 mil non lo prendevi perche mancavano 6 milioni...e poi non te lo rateizzavano.
Ci vuole competenza ma con una societa che vive di rateizzazioni e comproprietà non è facile fare mercato...
La roma ha preso struzman perche ha venduto la mela e marquingnos al psg...ricordiamocelo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pogba a 0 ci vuole ass.
> Strootman a 18 mil non lo prendevi perche mancavano 6 milioni...e poi non te lo rateizzavano.
> Ci vuole competenza ma con una societa che vive di rateizzazioni e comproprietà non è facile fare mercato...
> La roma ha preso struzman perche ha venduto la mela e marquingnos al psg...ricordiamocelo.



Il primo anno in cui lo seguivamo costava 12.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il primo anno in cui lo seguivamo costava 12.


Ho capito ma il milan sono 3 anni che non fa mercato...alla fine gli unici soldi spesi sono stati per de jong e matri superrateizzato.
Il milan vive sguazzando tra comproprietà e rateizzazioni.

...e poi anche con uno strootman il milan sarebbe terzo?ricordiamoci che abbiamo un altro cancro che si chiama allegri.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dare 7 Mln più tutto petagna? Cristante preferirei tenerlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dovevamo prendere Xabi Alonso, e basta. Gente che sa veramente giocare a calcio.
> 
> I



Infatti...io come avevo scritto al suo infortunio prenderei subito subito Khedira


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Dicembre 2013)

tutti a lamentarsi del milan ciabattino e poi si esalta il probabile acquisto dell'ennesimo mediano.
e no, doctore: l'ass c'entra in minima parte, il requisito fondamentale è la competenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2013)

poi lo vedremo se sto nainggolan è tanto meglio di muntari, intanto prendiamolo, vediamo... i giocatori che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità sono ben altri, nainggolan andrebbe preso ma se il suo prezzo è nettamente superiore al guadagno che poi ti darà in campo son sempre soldi buttati


----------



## Livestrong (22 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> poi lo vedremo se sto nainggolan è tanto meglio di muntari, intanto prendiamolo, vediamo... i giocatori che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità sono ben altri, nainggolan andrebbe preso ma se il suo prezzo è nettamente superiore al guadagno che poi ti darà in campo son sempre soldi buttati


Muntari viene considerato cesso ma lo è molto meno di montolivo. Nainggolan dejong muntari è un centrocampo discreto, molto roccioso, che potrebbe aiutare molto la difesa ridicola che abbiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Muntari viene considerato cesso ma lo è molto meno di montolivo.* Nainggolan dejong muntari è un centrocampo discreto, molto roccioso, che potrebbe aiutare molto la difesa ridicola che abbiamo



no dai...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Muntari viene considerato cesso ma lo è molto meno di montolivo. Nainggolan dejong muntari è un centrocampo discreto, molto roccioso, che potrebbe aiutare molto la difesa ridicola che abbiamo



Certo ci garantirebbe una facile salvezza, anzi no, per non retrocedere non basta pareggiarle tutte
qualcuna bisogna vincerla


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tutti a lamentarsi del milan ciabattino e poi si esalta il probabile acquisto dell'ennesimo mediano.
> e no, doctore: l'ass c'entra in minima parte, il requisito fondamentale è la competenza.



per me è un buonissimo giocatore ma non è quello che ci serve. 
per allegri il trio montolivo-muntari-de jong è come un mantra, già poli gioca poco, nainggolan si alternerebbe fra campo e panca, perché non lo vedo in grado di rubare il posto in modo così netto ai 3 sopracitati.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tutti a lamentarsi del milan ciabattino e poi si esalta il probabile acquisto dell'ennesimo mediano.
> e no, doctore: l'ass c'entra in minima parte, il requisito fondamentale è la competenza.


Ma è ovvio che la competenza è una cosa che al milan non c'e...
La juve ha avuto fortuna con vidal e pogba...con tutti i soldi che ha buttato in passato.
Una società che spende 18 milioni di euro per giovinco non ha nulla di competente.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Muntari viene considerato cesso ma lo è molto meno di montolivo. Nainggolan dejong muntari è un centrocampo discreto, molto roccioso, che potrebbe aiutare molto la difesa ridicola che abbiamo



hanno caratteristiche molto diverse, il montolivo quest'anno è davvero una delusione su tutti i piani, il montolivo dell'anno scorso era un giocatore fondamentale... muntari criticatissimo soprattutto da me, ma il fatto che sia il nostro miglior marcatore deve far riflettere sul valore per gli altri... 

che muntari-dejong-nainggolan potrebbe essere un discreto centrocampo posso essere d'accordo, ma vallo a dire a quelli che cambiano canale quando vedono che max ha schierato i 3 mediani


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2013)

*Marotta:"Nainggolan sarebbe perfetto per la filosofia di gioco di Conte".*


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pogba a 0 ci vuole ass.
> Strootman a 18 mil non lo prendevi perche mancavano 6 milioni...e poi non te lo rateizzavano.
> Ci vuole competenza ma con una societa che vive di rateizzazioni e comproprietà non è facile fare mercato...
> La roma ha preso struzman perche ha venduto la mela e marquingnos al psg...ricordiamocelo.


12 piu I 6 Di adesso piu i soldi buttati via in stipendi ci prendevi strootman e qualcun altro


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marotta:"Nainggolan sarebbe perfetto per la filosofia di gioco di Conte".*



Per la PANCHINA di conte, forse


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> 12 piu I 6 Di adesso piu i soldi buttati via in stipendi ci prendevi strootman e qualcun altro


ma per favore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hanno caratteristiche molto diverse, il montolivo quest'anno è davvero una delusione su tutti i piani, il montolivo dell'anno scorso era un giocatore fondamentale... muntari criticatissimo soprattutto da me, ma il fatto che sia il nostro miglior marcatore deve far riflettere sul valore per gli altri...
> 
> che muntari-dejong-nainggolan potrebbe essere un discreto centrocampo posso essere d'accordo, ma vallo a dire a quelli che cambiano canale quando vedono che max ha schierato i 3 mediani



Io di sicuro sono tra quelli che cambiano canale, il calcio deve anche essere spettacolo, vincere con una squadra noiosa proprio non mi interessa, preferisco prendere 3 gol a partita con uno Zeman


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma per favore.



Guardia Sono conteggi semplici non mi far diventare pesante e fare l'elenco dei soldi buttati solo negli ultimi 2 anni tra stipendi e giocatori


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Guardia Sono conteggi semplici non mi far diventare pesante e fare l'elenco dei soldi buttati solo negli ultimi 2 anni tra stipendi e giocatori


l emorragia dei stipendi è finita quando sono partiti ibra e thiago...
e in ogni caso non puoi pensare di fare una squadra e pagare i giocatori 500 mila euro l anno.
Che i soldi sono stati buttati non ci sono dubbi altrimenti non eravamo vicini alla zona retrocessione.


----------



## peppe75 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Arriva...arriva...arriva....speriamooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marilson (22 Dicembre 2013)

prestazione monstre contro l'Atletico Madrid e passaggio ai quarti. Centrocampo muscolare Poli-De Jong-Nainggolan che tritura gli spagnoli


----------



## Livestrong (22 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hanno caratteristiche molto diverse, il montolivo quest'anno è davvero una delusione su tutti i piani, il montolivo dell'anno scorso era un giocatore fondamentale... muntari criticatissimo soprattutto da me, ma il fatto che sia il nostro miglior marcatore deve far riflettere sul valore per gli altri...
> 
> che muntari-dejong-nainggolan potrebbe essere un discreto centrocampo posso essere d'accordo, ma vallo a dire a quelli che cambiano canale quando vedono che max ha schierato i 3 mediani



Il valore di un giocatore lo determina il lungo periodo, non la stagione estemporanea. Montolivo ha fatto una stagione decente in tutta la sua carriera, muntari è sempre stato un giocatore discreto, per me sono di due categorie diverse. È come paragonare de sciglio a constant, per far capire meglio


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l emorragia dei stipendi è finita quando sono partiti ibra e thiago...
> e in ogni caso non puoi pensare di fare una squadra e pagare i giocatori 500 mila euro l anno.
> Che i soldi sono stati buttati non ci sono dubbi altrimenti non eravamo vicini alla zona retrocessione.



Basta non dare 2,5 a muntari, bonera prendeva 2 netti non so adesso , matri 2,5 netti , poi vabbe ti risparmio i robinho i mexes e altri che sono stati fatti in passato , i 15 milioni tra zappata e constant, silvestre 1,5 di prestito più 1,5 a stagione e così via . Il Milan e' gestito male prima di tutto , iniziamo a gestirlo bene poi ovviamente ci inizieremo a lamentare dei soldi che non ci sono , abbiamo anche 4 portieri di cui non ne abbiamo uno decente


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Dicembre 2013)

ridicolo marmotta che cerca sempre di intrufolarsi nelle trattative


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per me è un buonissimo giocatore ma non è quello che ci serve.
> per allegri il trio montolivo-muntari-de jong è come un mantra, già poli gioca poco, nainggolan si alternerebbe fra campo e panca, perché non lo vedo in grado di rubare il posto in modo così netto ai 3 sopracitati.



non è quello che ci serve e in più costa davvero troppo.
a 'ste cifre facevi un piccolo sforzo e pigliavi strootman, che l'asticella a differenza del belga l'alza davvero.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che la competenza è una cosa che al milan non c'e...
> La juve ha avuto fortuna con vidal e pogba...con tutti i soldi che ha buttato in passato.
> Una società che spende 18 milioni di euro per giovinco non ha nulla di competente.



fortuna perché? per quale motivo non può essere un merito, se per di più consideri che in due sono costati meno di un inler? galliani faceva i mercati stile psg ed era considerato allo stesso livello di moggi se non più bravo.
eh sì, però intanto si ritroveranno col terzo scudetto di fila, a fine anno. anch'io vorrei essere incompetente come loro.
per giovinco alla fine della fiera hanno tirato fuori sette milioni, altro che diciotto. ed è un prezzo che ci sta, noi per matri ne abbiamo spesi undici.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non è quello che ci serve e in più costa davvero troppo.
> a 'ste cifre facevi un piccolo sforzo e pigliavi strootman, che l'asticella a differenza del belga l'alza davvero.



pure matri non serviva, ma vai a farlo capire al genio che abbiamo in panca. 
praticamente ci sta facendo ricreare il suo cagliari.  

manca giusto astori.


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Strootman lo prendevi a 18 pogba a 0 , è' questione Di competenza prima Che di soldi , 12 milioni buttati per Matri



Non possiamo prendere tutti, non è qstione di competenza, pogba farebbe comodo a tutte le squadre. Hanno tutti dirigenti incompetenti?


----------



## Sesfips (22 Dicembre 2013)

A vedere dalle quasi 30 pagine del topic non mi pare sia tanto schifato Nainggolan


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pure matri non serviva, ma vai a farlo capire al genio che abbiamo in panca.
> praticamente ci sta facendo ricreare il suo cagliari.
> 
> manca giusto astori.



un attaccante serviva, ma le alternative agli 11 mln per matri c'erano.
faglielo capire alle groupie del cacciucco.
purtroppo galliani e allegri sono una combo micidiale. il troiaio che stanno creando loro è quasi agli stessi livelli di quello interista nei primi anni 2000.


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> fortuna perché? per quale motivo non può essere un merito, se per di più consideri che in due sono costati meno di un inler? galliani faceva i mercati stile psg ed era considerato allo stesso livello di moggi se non più bravo.
> eh sì, però intanto si ritroveranno col terzo scudetto di fila, a fine anno. anch'io vorrei essere incompetente come loro.
> per giovinco alla fine della fiera hanno tirato fuori sette milioni, altro che diciotto. ed è un prezzo che ci sta, noi per matri ne abbiamo spesi undici.



15 anni fa faceva come il psg, dopo nesta il milan ha sempre speso pochissimo nel mercato


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> fortuna perché? per quale motivo non può essere un merito, se per di più consideri che in due sono costati meno di un inler? galliani faceva i mercati stile psg ed era considerato allo stesso livello di moggi se non più bravo.
> eh sì, però intanto si ritroveranno col terzo scudetto di fila, a fine anno. anch'io vorrei essere incompetente come loro.
> per giovinco alla fine della fiera hanno tirato fuori sette milioni, altro che diciotto. ed è un prezzo che ci sta, noi per matri ne abbiamo spesi undici.



15 anni fa faceva come il psg, da nesta in poi il milan a sempre speso pochissimo nel mercato


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> A vedere dalle quasi 30 pagine del topic non mi pare sia tanto schifato Nainggolan



più che altro mi piacerebbe sapere con chi se la piglieranno quando si renderanno conto che è un giocatore che non sposta un fico secco.


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non possiamo prendere tutti, non è qstione di competenza, pogba farebbe comodo a tutte le squadre. Hanno tutti dirigenti incompetenti?


Gli altri pagano le tangenti a raiola ? No , mattioni, un altro brasiliano che non ricordo , robinho e altri che mi sfuggono


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Dicembre 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa faceva come il psg, da nesta in poi il milan a sempre speso pochissimo nel mercato



dopo nesta occorreva solo qualche puntellatura.
quella squadra era mostruosa in tutti i reparti.


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa faceva come il psg, da nesta in poi il milan a sempre speso pochissimo nel mercato



Dimentichi il Gila


----------



## Milo (22 Dicembre 2013)

SE il nuovo modulo sarà il 4-2-3-1 è normale che puntiamo un mediano, contate che esistono infortuni e squalifiche quindi è giustificabile averne più di 2!!


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> un attaccante serviva, ma le alternative agli 11 mln per matri c'erano.
> faglielo capire alle groupie del cacciucco.
> purtroppo galliani e allegri sono una combo micidiale. il troiaio che stanno creando loro è quasi agli stessi livelli di quello interista nei primi anni 2000.


no...perche gl interisti tiravano fuori la grana e buttavano via i soldi...
Galliani senza soldi non sa fare mercato.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Quindi arriva o no?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Dicembre 2013)

ora come ora naingollan sposta gli equilibri rispetto a un muntari o un nocerino o un poli.
quindi è ben accetto


----------



## 2515 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dimentichi il Gila



e oliveira


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marotta:"Nainggolan sarebbe perfetto per la filosofia di gioco di Conte".*



eccola la  se non ci svegliamo c'è lo fregano.


----------



## 2515 (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;359270 ha scritto:


> eccola la  se non ci svegliamo c'è lo fregano.



sarebbe panchinaro nella juve, Vidal è inviolabile. Senza contare che c'è pure Marchisio come prima riserva.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sarebbe panchinaro nella juve, Vidal è inviolabile. Senza contare che c'è pure Marchisio come prima riserva.



Alla Juve non interessa. Lo vedo più come un apprezzamento personale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi arriva o no?



Alla fine c'è lo faremo soffiare, parole parole e ancora parole e 0 fatti vedrai, andremo a prendere Parolo alla fine.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dai che magari ci salviamo


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alla Juve non interessa. Lo vedo più come un apprezzamento personale.



L'hanno cercato a fine agosto, dubito che non interessi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alla Juve non interessa. Lo vedo più come un apprezzamento personale.



Pero a settembre si sono interessati, se veramente sarà il giocatore a scegliere se vuole vincere trofei andrà alla juve, poi magari l'inter perchè lo seguono da tanto tempo e poi c'è thoir, noi boh per me non arriva si fanno sempre tante parole ma poi di fatti 0.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;359277 ha scritto:


> Pero a settembre si sono interessati, se veramente sarà il giocatore a scegliere se vuole vincere trofei andrà alla juve, poi magari l'inter perchè lo seguono da tanto tempo e poi c'è thoir, noi boh per me non arriva si fanno sempre tante parole ma poi di fatti 0.



Che va a fare alla Juve??? Giocherebbe poco e le speranza di andiare al mondiale si ridurrebbero ulteriormente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che va a fare alla Juve??? Giocherebbe poco e le speranza di andiare al mondiale si ridurrebbero ulteriormente.



Veramente non rientra proprio nel giro della Nazionale


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marotta:"Nainggolan sarebbe perfetto per la filosofia di gioco di Conte".*



.


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Gli altri pagano le tangenti a raiola ? No , mattioni, un altro brasiliano che non ricordo , robinho e altri che mi sfuggono



Qua si ci dimentica troppo in fretta di che cosa era robinho l annno dello scudetto


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Qua si ci dimentica troppo in fretta di che cosa era robinho l annno dello scudetto



Ti prego che ci è costato di tutto robinho , si valutano i 4 anni e lui dovrebbe vergognarsi di aver fatto parte dell'ac Milan e di aver non giocato a calcio


----------



## vota DC (22 Dicembre 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Qua si ci dimentica troppo in fretta di che cosa era robinho l annno dello scudetto



Strapagato e miracolato da Ibra. Un Nocerino di lusso.


----------



## 2515 (22 Dicembre 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Qua si ci dimentica troppo in fretta di che cosa era robinho l annno dello scudetto



giusto. 18 milioni più 8 lordi l'anno, alla fine dei conti pagato quasi 50 milioni finora. Eh già, per uno scudetto ne valeva la pena. Ma va va! Manco l'anno dello scudo fosse stato un cecchino, agli ottavi col Tottenham si è mangiato un gol fatto che ci spediva ai supplementari in trasferta! Nella sua stagione migliore c'è costato i quarti, ma questo voi non ve lo ricordate vero?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dai, il primo anno di Robinho fu di buon livello. Sono i tre successivi il problema.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il primo anno Robinho è stato decisivo. Doveva essere ceduto dopo il secondo anno orripilante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che va a fare alla Juve??? Giocherebbe poco e le speranza di andiare al mondiale si ridurrebbero ulteriormente.



beh certo nella Juve non partirebbe titolare, bisogna vedere se lui preferisce giocare sempre senza vincere i trofei oppure giocare molto meno e vincere trofei, io credo che comunque al mondiale ci vada non credo che la sua nazionale abbia cosi tanti "fenomeni".


----------



## 2515 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Teniamoci muntari eh.. E c'è gente che schifa Nainggolan!


----------



## Milo (22 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Teniamoci muntari eh.. E c'è gente che schifa Nainggolan!



infatti, roba d'altro mondo!!!


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Infatti dai, MUNTARI per sempre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ritiro tutto.Diamogli 40 milioni + De Sciglio + El Shaarawy al Cagliari,diamogli tutto ciò che vogliono.Mi basta non vedere mai più Muntari vestito di rossonero.


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2013)

Siamo dei morti,almeno sto qui corre...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

E che viene a fare, col Cagliari ci sta sopra. Per dire...


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dopo stasera credo in molti abbiano cambiato idea sul fatto che Nainggolan non serva. Serve eccome.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Direi siano decisamente meglio i vari Poli, Nocerino, Muntari et similia......


----------



## Belfast Boy (23 Dicembre 2013)

Chissenefrega tutta di seguito...senza un cambio in panca decisivo e per decisivo non intendo un traghettatore (termine orrido, roba da Caronte nel fiume Stige) c'è poco da fare mercato sia entrata che uscita. Va sposata una nuova guida tecnica con il suo modo di pensare il calcio, comprare giocatori ad Allegri che ha la data di scadenza, significa gettare danaro e risorse per il nuovo tecnico che avremo, chiunque esso sia.
Sfoltire la rosa va bene ma ampliarla non ha senso: il terzo posto non lo raggiungiamo manco con 10 rigori a partita, se ne faccia una ragione Fester e pensi a giugno.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 Dicembre:

Oggi vertice decisivo tra Milan e Cagliari per l'acquisto di Nainggolan in comproprietà. Poi Galliani vola in Brasile per le vacanze natalizie.*


----------



## O Animal (23 Dicembre 2013)

Una squadra da ricostruire e sto pirla va in vacanza in Brasile... Speriamo succeda qualcosa all'aereo...


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Vacanze strameritate, grande Simply  

Magari va a vendere Binho


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Dicembre 2013)

magari,ottimo giocatore nainggolan,sarebbe un acquisto sensato e lungimirante


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 Dicembre:
> 
> Oggi vertice decisivo tra Milan e Cagliari per l'acquisto di Nainggolan in comproprietà. Poi Galliani vola in Brasile per le vacanze natalizie.*




.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Un bel mediano è proprio quello che ci serve. Vai adriano, buone vacanze! Te le sei proprio meritate!


----------



## Tobi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Abbiati
De sciglio Mexes Rami Emanuelson
De Jong Naingolaan
Honda Kakà El Sharaawy
Balotelli.

Potiere a Parte .. squadra inferiore solo alla Juve e di poco


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> De sciglio Mexes Rami Emanuelson
> De Jong Naingolaan
> Honda Kakà El Sharaawy
> ...



spero che tu stia scherzando. Per UNA prestazione buona adesso Emanuelson è un terzino? Ha fatto tante di quelle boiate in sta stagione da spararsi nella balle! Idem Mexes! Rami non è un fenomeno, è un buon difensore, non ti assicura una gran difesa. Kakà ha la sua età, può fare ancora bene ma va centellinato, non le regge troppe partite di fila, si vede! Con De Jong e Nainggolan non combiniamo nulla, o uno o l'altro, perché uno dei due deve essere un regista in un centrocampo a due, specie in 4-2-3-1, dove la palla manco la fai arrivare a quelli davanti se non hai padronanza tecnica. De Jong deve avere accanto qualcuno.
All'altezza delle grandi in squadra ci sono 4 giocatori di quelli citati. De Sciglio che è il miglior terzino italiano, Elsha, Balotelli (quando gli gira) e De Jong. Honda non lo giudico ancora, voglio prima vederlo nel campionato. Per il resto buonanotte.


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> De sciglio Mexes Rami Emanuelson
> De Jong Naingolaan
> Honda Kakà El Sharaawy
> ...




Qui bisognerebbe puntare un terzino e a un portiere, poi sarebbe perfetta se elsha la smettesse di infortunarsi!!


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dopo lo scempio dei centrocampisti in questo inizio di stagione (escludendo De Jong e i primi 2 mesi di Poli) Nainggolan, con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti, sarebbe davvero oro colato.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Dicembre 2013)

la gazzetta dice che oggi c'è l'incontro decisivo perchè poi Galliani vola in Brasile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nella mediocrità dei nostri centrocampisti ( ci metto anche Poli tra i mediocri) sarebbe il meno peggio. Mi arrendo, ben venga. Poi se fallisce, allora andasse a cogliere i fiori pure lui.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Dicembre 2013)

In mezzo al campo ci serve qualità. Nainggolan non so quanto sia utile in termini di qualità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Bravo vai in ferie ... Tanto non c'è lavoro da fare


----------



## Denni90 (23 Dicembre 2013)

va in ferie il tatone...bravo bravo...

bene se arriva radja ma in una squadra di stronz.i come la nostra rischia di far male anche lui


----------



## matteo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Questo è un ottimo acquisto ma si doveva proprio dar via Cristante con gente come Nocerino ancora in squadra??


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

sky è già passato da siamo vicini a non siamo ne vicini ne lontani, ho detto tutto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

Auriemma parla di un inserimento del Napoli. La mia sensazione è che o si chiude oggi, o se la mandiamo per le lunghe rischiamo di essere scavalcati perché gli altri non hanno i nostri problemi di soldi.


----------



## ROQ (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> spero che tu stia scherzando. Per UNA prestazione buona adesso Emanuelson è un terzino? Ha fatto tante di quelle boiate in sta stagione da spararsi nella balle! Idem Mexes! Rami non è un fenomeno, è un buon difensore, non ti assicura una gran difesa. Kakà ha la sua età, può fare ancora bene ma va centellinato, non le regge troppe partite di fila, si vede! Con De Jong e Nainggolan non combiniamo nulla, o uno o l'altro, perché uno dei due deve essere un regista in un centrocampo a due, specie in 4-2-3-1, dove la palla manco la fai arrivare a quelli davanti se non hai padronanza tecnica. De Jong deve avere accanto qualcuno.
> All'altezza delle grandi in squadra ci sono 4 giocatori di quelli citati. De Sciglio che è il miglior terzino italiano, Elsha, Balotelli (quando gli gira) e De Jong. Honda non lo giudico ancora, voglio prima vederlo nel campionato. Per il resto buonanotte.


si lui è ottimista però la juve non è sta squadra di fenomeni ed in europa si è visto, poi oggettivamente dal punto di vista degli episodi diciamo che le va tutto per il verso giusto, al contrario di noi e della roma per esempio, almeno da quello che ho visto... e cmq un 4-2-3-1 con Naingollan\De Jong e Montolivo\Poli e già molto meglio con coppie che si sposano molto bene. E Kaka per sperare faccia qualcosa deve giocare A DESTRA, trequartista centrale faceva pena già anni fa quando aveva iniziato la fasce discendente da noi. Mentre lo stesso Honda rende di più da centrale anche se col Giappone ha giocato spesso adattandosi sulla fascia... per il resto oltre a rilanciare Elsha ricordiamo che Saponara (migliore in campo per noi ieri no?) qualcosa può fare, sicuramente meglio di quel cesso di Robinho e , ahinoi, Niang


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

matteo ha scritto:


> Questo è un ottimo acquisto ma si doveva proprio dar via Cristante con gente come Nocerino ancora in squadra??



Nocerino te lo devi tenere finchè muore, perchè ha uno stipendio troppo alto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tanto per dirne una: viene a costare due milioni in più di Thiago Alcantara


----------



## ROQ (23 Dicembre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> si lui è ottimista però la juve non è sta squadra di fenomeni ed in europa si è visto, poi oggettivamente dal punto di vista degli episodi diciamo che le va tutto per il verso giusto, al contrario di noi e della roma per esempio, almeno da quello che ho visto... e cmq un 4-2-3-1 con Naingollan\De Jong e Montolivo\Poli e già molto meglio con coppie che si sposano molto bene. E Kaka per sperare faccia qualcosa deve giocare A DESTRA, trequartista centrale faceva pena già anni fa quando aveva iniziato la fasce discendente da noi. Mentre lo stesso Honda rende di più da centrale anche se col Giappone ha giocato spesso adattandosi sulla fascia... per il resto oltre a rilanciare Elsha ricordiamo che Saponara (migliore in campo per noi ieri no?) qualcosa può fare, sicuramente meglio di quel cesso di Robinho e , ahinoi, Niang


cmq scandaloso perdere anche solo mezzo Cristante, ma tanto oltre a questa cosa dovremo anche sopportare il solito Muntari e Nocerino pronto in caso di emergenza in qualunque modulo sbagliato tranne che il 4-2-3-1.. grazie Allegri eh 

(cmq come terzino ti sei dimenticato D'Ambrosio, che conosco pochissimo, ma peggio dei nostri non può fare...)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tanto per dirne una: viene a costare due milioni in più di Thiago Alcantara



Alcantara è costato 20+5. Nainggolan da come pare verrà ceduto a 15M circa (10 in meno) e verrà pure in comproprietà...


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> De sciglio Mexes Rami Emanuelson
> De Jong Naingolaan
> Honda Kakà El Sharaawy
> ...



Ma ti pare che prendiamo Nainggocoso e passiamo al 4231 (per il quale siamo già più che coperti tra l'altro). Il nostro centrocampo sarà Montolivo De Jong Nainggolan, alla faccia della qualità...


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Alcantara è costato 20+5. Nainggolan da come pare verrà ceduto a 15M circa (10 in meno) e verrà pure in comproprietà...


Ed il riscatto di Cristante non lo conti? 20 milioni per uno che non ti cambia niente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ed il riscatto di Cristante non lo conti? 20 milioni per uno che non ti cambia niente



secondo te Cellino darà a Cristante la stessa valutazione che Preziosi da ai giocatori che gli molliamo in comproprietà? Parliamo di un primavera con 0 esperienza. Cristante per l'intero non verrà valutato più di 2-3M imho. Il prezzo totale sarà sui 15-16M. E comunque paragoni non se ne possono fare a prescindere perché viene in comproprietà, al 90% a giugno la rinnoveremo (altrimenti non ha alcun senso), e lo acquisteremo del tutto nel 2015. Con Alcantara e Strootman potevamo fare la stessa cosa?


----------



## ROQ (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tanto per dirne una: viene a costare due milioni in più di Thiago Alcantara



e dipende a quanto dobbiam ricomprare Cristante, che si spera si dimostri forte quanto pensa chiunque Allegri a parte... cmq Thiago mi pare abbia un ingaggio sui 4 mln, Radja prende sicuramente meno.. ovvio che non c'è paragone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> e dipende a quanto dobbiam ricomprare Cristante, che si spera si dimostri forte quanto pensa chiunque Allegri a parte... cmq Thiago mi pare abbia un ingaggio sui 4 mln, Radja prende sicuramente meno.. ovvio che non c'è paragone



Mexes ne prende 4.5, pensa te..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> e dipende a quanto dobbiam ricomprare Cristante, che si spera si dimostri forte quanto pensa chiunque Allegri a parte... cmq Thiago mi pare abbia un ingaggio sui 4 mln, Radja prende sicuramente meno.. ovvio che non c'è paragone



Come il risparmio sull'ingaggio di Matri rispetto a Tevéz oserei dire


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

matteo ha scritto:


> Questo è un ottimo acquisto ma si doveva proprio dar via Cristante con gente come Nocerino ancora in squadra??



Hai ragione ma Nocerino non lo vuole nessuno,tanto si sapeva che Cristante sarebbe andato via, ormai nessuno prende piu giocatori in prestito secco vogliono almeno la metà o comunque un diritto di riscatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tanto per dirne una: viene a costare due milioni in più di Thiago Alcantara



Hai ragione ma Thiago non sarebbe manco venuto da noi, ha "rifiutato" lo united noi saremmo stati l'ultima ruota di "scorta" (giustamente direi), bisognava prendere o Strootman oppure anche Eriksen e invece


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sì ma è per dire che:

1) Ci servirebbe altro tipo di giocatore (anche se bravo e migliore dei nostri)

2) Qualsiasi tifoso medio sapeva che già in estate serviva un centrocampista


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come il risparmio sull'ingaggio di Matri rispetto a Tevéz oserei dire



Con i soldi spesi tra Matri e Kakà, considerando gli ingaggi di entrambi, più il prezzo del cartellino del mitra ci potevamo prendere Tevez e pagare anche il suo stipendio. 

Tevez prende 5,5 Mln se non sbaglio, Kakà ne prende 4,5 all'incirca, Matri prende 2,5 Mln sono 7 mlm netti per entrambi. Tevez è costato 9 milioni alla Juve, Matri è costato 12 Milioni. 

Cioè rendetevi conto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

quest'altro paragone Matri Tevez pure non regge, perché Matri lo abbiamo preso con i soldi di Boateng e a quel punto Tevez era già bello che andato. Che poi manco io avrei preso Matri ma un centrocampista son d'accordo, ma l'argomento Tevez mi pare inopportuno tirarlo fuori parlando di Matri.


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con i soldi spesi tra Matri e Kakà, considerando gli ingaggi di entrambi, più il prezzo del cartellino del mitra ci potevamo prendere Tevez e pagare anche il suo stipendio.
> 
> Tevez prende 5,5 Mln se non sbaglio, Kakà ne prende 4,5 all'incirca, Matri prende 2,5 Mln sono 7 mlm netti per entrambi. Tevez è costato 9 milioni alla Juve, Matri è costato 12 Milioni.
> 
> Cioè rendetevi conto.


Abbiamo perso la strada quando abbiamo deciso di tenere Pato rifiutando 40 milioni dal PSG...
Non avremmo venduto Ibrahimovic o Thiago e avremmo avuto Tevez.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> quest'altro paragone Matri Tevez pure non regge, perché Matri lo abbiamo preso con i soldi di Boateng e a quel punto Tevez era già bello che andato. Che poi manco io avrei preso Matri ma un centrocampista son d'accordo, ma l'argomento Tevez mi pare inopportuno tirarlo fuori parlando di Matri.



A mio avviso è doppiamente grave, perché una società come il Milan DEVE guardare avanti, al futuro e avere piani e programmi ben definiti. Un attaccante forte serviva? Prendi Tevéz a quei soldi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Teniamoci muntari eh.. E c'è gente che schifa Nainggolan!



Eh ma non è forte come Xavi o Iniesta,che lo prendiamo a fareh?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh ma non è forte come Xavi o Iniesta,che lo prendiamo a fareh?



Se non arriva lui prendiamo Parolo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è doppiamente grave, perché una società come il Milan DEVE guardare avanti, al futuro e avere piani e programmi ben definiti. Un attaccante forte serviva? Prendi Tevéz a quei soldi.



Tevez, il 29 Giugno, con quali soldi lo prendevi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tevez, il 29 Giugno, con quali soldi lo prendevi?



Con i soldi della CL. Una squadra come il Milan deve dare per scontato di arrivare ai gironi di CL

Poi se il colpaccio Champions doveva essere Matri a 12, beh, complimenti a chi l'ha pensata


----------



## Gekyn (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Con i soldi della CL. Una squadra come il Milan deve dare per scontato di arrivare ai gironi di CL
> 
> Poi se il colpaccio Champions doveva essere Matri a 12, beh, complimenti a chi l'ha pensata



matri l abbiamo pagato non con i soldi della CL ma con la vendita del tamarro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> matri l abbiamo pagato non con i soldi della CL ma con la vendita del tamarro



è un concetto che non entra in testa a tutti. A giugno non avevamo una lira da spendere.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è un concetto che non entra in testa a tutti. A giugno non avevamo una lira da spendere.



ma per me non è un'attenuante ma un'aggravante!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> matri l abbiamo pagato non con i soldi della CL ma con la vendita del tamarro



Ancora peggio infatti


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Con i soldi della CL. Una squadra come il Milan deve dare per scontato di arrivare ai gironi di CL
> 
> Poi se il colpaccio Champions doveva essere Matri a 12, beh, complimenti a chi l'ha pensata



Matri è stato pagato con i soldi di Boateng.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Matri è stato pagato con i soldi di Boateng.



Ripeto: ancora peggio


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ripeto: ancora peggio



Piscio ragioni come se il Milan fosse quello di una volta, aldilà che l'operazione Matri sia da ergastolo. La rivoluzione non deve essere solo tecnica, ma anche dirigenziale. Un repulisti TOTALE.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Piscio ragioni come se il Milan fosse quello di una volta, aldilà che l'operazione Matri sia da ergastolo. La rivoluzione non deve essere solo tecnica, ma anche dirigenziale. Un repulisti TOTALE.



Il fatto è che la campagna acquisti si è chiusa con segno positivo praticamente. Una cosa terribile, vista soprattutto la qualità della squadra


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che la campagna acquisti si è chiusa con segno positivo praticamente. Una cosa terribile, vista soprattutto la qualità della squadra



Positivo??? Sicuro???


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 Dicembre:
> 
> Oggi vertice decisivo tra Milan e Cagliari per l'acquisto di Nainggolan in comproprietà. Poi Galliani vola in Brasile per le vacanze natalizie.*



.


Dai ragà tenete il topic pulito, ci sono altri 9859895 topic per parlare di Matri ed i suoi soldi..


----------



## robs91 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Possibile che tutti i centrocampisti che cerchiamo abbiano le stesse caratteristiche?Uno che sappia impostare un minimo di gioco non va bene per la hapra?


----------



## Ciachi (23 Dicembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Possibile che tutti i centrocampisti che cerchiamo abbiano le stesse caratteristiche?Uno che sappia impostare un minimo di gioco non va bene per la hapra?



L unico potrebbe essere hernanes!!! Ma onestamente in mancanza di tutto meglio naingolann che niente!!!! Almeno nn vedremo più in campo quell ****** di muntari!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Dicembre 2013)

prendiamolo per favore...a giugno spero si possa prendere hernanes o qualcuno con un pòdi qualità,ma nel frattempo meglio lui di muntari,nocerino o dell'attuale montolivo...almeno poli e de jong non predicano nel deserto...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Bronzetti: "Per gennaio il Milan ha già fatto qualcosa di importante con Honda e Rami, lo so perchè io stesso ho partecipato a queste operazioni. Se si chiude anche per Nainggolan il Milan è sistemato, avrebbe già messo a posto diverse cose."*


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Bronzetti: "Per gennaio il Milan ha già fatto qualcosa di importante con Honda e Rami, lo so perchè io stesso ho partecipato a queste operazioni. Se si chiude anche per Nainggolan il Milan è sistemato, avrebbe già messo a posto diverse cose."*



Manca solo l'allenatore


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Manca solo l'allenatore



la dirigenza gli osservatori e lo staff atletico no?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> la dirigenza gli osservatori e lo staff atletico no?



intanto inziamo con l'allenatore


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Bronzetti: "Per gennaio il Milan ha già fatto qualcosa di importante con Honda e Rami, lo so perchè io stesso ho partecipato a queste operazioni. Se si chiude anche per Nainggolan il Milan è sistemato, avrebbe già messo a posto diverse cose."*



sarebbe sistemato se compri un terzino e un portiere e se ramì è veramente forte, sennò occorre un altro centrale!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Bronzetti: "Per gennaio il Milan ha già fatto qualcosa di importante con Honda e Rami, lo so perchè io stesso ho partecipato a queste operazioni. Se si chiude anche per Nainggolan il Milan è sistemato, avrebbe già messo a posto diverse cose."*



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Dicembre 2013)

sarebbe sistemato se prendiamo un portiere,un terzino sinistro un altro centrale e un altro centrocampista,che sia hernanes o chi per lui...e se iniziassimo a cedere un pò di gent einutile...lavorare con 30 giocatori non è per niente facile...


----------



## Doctore (23 Dicembre 2013)

Naingolan va bene...pero la sconfitta di ieri nel derby potrebbe giovare in qualche maniera la prossima campagna acquisti(quella estiva).
Se quest anno chiudiamo l annata fuori dalle coppe e una posizione di classifica squallida al limite della retrocessione...il bresidente metterà mano al portafoglio per forza di cose.
Naingolan è un buon inizio a mio avviso.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho capito, arriva o non arriva ?


----------



## alexrossonero (23 Dicembre 2013)

Buon giocatore, ma non è quello che serve a questa squadra, per lo meno non prioritario e considerando il budget credo che potrebbe rilevarsi un acquisto non risolutivo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Spero davvero che arrivi, di centrocampisti ne abbiamo assoluto bisogno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, arriva o non arriva ?


boh secondo la gds di stamattina oggi doveva esserci l'incontro decisivo ma non si sa nulla mi sa che era una trollata  stasera il gallo parte per le vacanze in Brasile  cosi inter juve ecc avranno strada libera, bisognava chiudere subito ma ovviamente noi non l'abbiamo fatto


----------



## Doctore (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;360795 ha scritto:


> boh secondo la gds di stamattina oggi doveva esserci l'incontro decisivo ma non si sa nulla mi sa che era una trollata  stasera il gallo parte per le vacanze in Brasile  cosi inter juve ecc avranno strada libera, bisognava chiudere subito ma ovviamente noi non l'abbiamo fatto


ci sono i telefoni per fare le trattative 
Al massimo ci manda braida da cellino


----------



## folletto (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;360795 ha scritto:


> boh secondo la gds di stamattina oggi doveva esserci l'incontro decisivo ma non si sa nulla mi sa che era una trollata  stasera il gallo parte per le vacanze in Brasile  cosi inter juve ecc avranno strada libera, bisognava chiudere subito ma ovviamente noi non l'abbiamo fatto



Anche per la metà ci vogliono sempre dei soldi per prenderlo quindi difficilmente arriverà


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ci sono i telefoni per fare le trattative
> Al massimo ci manda braida da cellino



Hai ragione però per me è un casino, il gallo va in vacanza se ne frega del Milan,te lo vedi Braida trattare con Cellino


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche per la metà ci vogliono sempre dei soldi per prenderlo quindi difficilmente arriverà



si hai ragione, pero il mio "incubo" è che alla fine arriva il primo cesso che ci offrono, a me Raja non mi dispiace anzi ma ho brutte sensazioni, ci dobbiamo muovere non aspettare.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;360805 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione però per me è un casino, il gallo va in vacanza se ne frega del Milan,te lo vedi Braida trattare con Cellino



Se ti fa stare tranquilla Cellino vola a Miami domani, quindi il Gallo si trova comunque più vicino dei suoi ipotetici avversari XD XD XD.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se ti fa stare tranquilla Cellino vola a Miami domani, quindi il Gallo si trova comunque più vicino dei suoi ipotetici avversari XD XD XD.



Vai allora è nostro   a parte gli scherzi, se arriva sono contenta se non arriva non mi strappo i capelli, ma visto che il somaro di Muntari starà fuori per tre giornate dobbiamo cercare qualcuno da subito non aspettare come sempre l'ultima settimana di mercato.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Dicembre 2013)

Voglio esprimere un parere tecnico. Nainggolan non è esattamente ciò che ci serve, o meglio, è una parte di ciò che ci servirebbe. Premesso che tutte le grandi squadre che giocano a 3 a centrocampo hanno un mediano, un regista e un giocatore in grado di creare superiorità numerica a centrocampo saltando l'uomo e/o di inserirsi ottimamente e avere grande intensità a noi serve quest'ultimo tipo di giocatore (chiaramente semplifico il mio pensiero). Nainggolan è capace di inserirsi e dà molta intensità, ma secondo me pecca nella prima caratteristica. Ergo, con il suo acquisto, l'asticella si alza, ma non saremmo al livello nè del centrocampo della Juventus nè di quello della Roma, dove ci sono giocatori più completi e che si completano (prendo ad esempio chiaramente i più forti "impianti a 3 centrocampisti" del nostro Campionato, la Serie A).
Ciò non toglie che ci può dare grande mano e che, visti i nomi che girano, probabilmente è il migliore. Con lui virtualmente raggiungeremmo, secondo me, il livello del centrocampo della Fiorentina, seppur con caratteristiche diverse.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Sky Sport: Frenata nella trattativa Nainggolan, Il Cagliari vuole 10 milioni per la comproprietà.*


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata nella trattativa Nainggolan, Il Cagliari vuole 10 milioni per la comproprietà.*



Ciao ciao


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata nella trattativa Nainggolan, Il Cagliari vuole 10 milioni per la comproprietà.*



Una valutazione complessiva di 20 milioni è decisamente troppo per il valore reale del giocatore.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Dicembre 2013)

Capirai che frenata, secondo me stavamo andando ai 2 all'ora


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata nella trattativa Nainggolan, Il Cagliari vuole 10 milioni per la comproprietà.*


Nocerino titolare in cl contro l'atletico


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Dicembre 2013)

Oddio, se poi penso che Isla e Asamoah sono stati valutati 18 milioni complessivi l'uno...


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata nella trattativa Nainggolan, Il Cagliari vuole 10 milioni per la comproprietà.*



.


----------



## Hammer (23 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Una valutazione complessiva di 20 milioni è decisamente troppo per il valore reale del giocatore.



Ma Cellino non era nostro amico? Ma come?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata nella trattativa Nainggolan, Il Cagliari vuole 10 milioni per la comproprietà.*



.


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2013)

esatto..20 sono troppi


----------



## Aragorn (23 Dicembre 2013)

Il Corriere dello Sport facepalm riporta che il giocatore interesserebbe anche a PSG, Manchester Utd e Barcellona


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

Amen, pure questo è andato.


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbé non vi preoccupate, arriverà Parolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata nella trattativa Nainggolan, Il Cagliari vuole 10 milioni per la comproprietà.*



Ma scherziamo!? Le valutazioni del mercato ormai sono fuori da ogni logica.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

Che Natale di cioccolata.............  (sportivamente parlando)


----------



## Graxx (23 Dicembre 2013)

20 milioni è uno sproposito dai...che resti dov'è...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Galliani:"Nainggolan al Milan? non lo so vediamo,inutile parlare ora di calciomercato".*


----------



## Aragorn (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;360939 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan al Milan? non lo so vediamo,inutile parlare ora di calciomercato".*



Radja non ci tradirà


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;360939 ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato alla malpensa:"Nainggolan al Milan? non lo so vediamo,inutile parlare ora di calciomercato".*


.


----------



## Butcher (23 Dicembre 2013)

Boom, 20 milioni? Ma forse di schiaffi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Boom, 20 milioni? Ma forse di schiaffi!



La cifra si sa da tempo, il Cagliari vorrebbe 10 milioni cash il Milan vuole inserire metà Cristante, ma si continua a trattare come ha detto di Marzio.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Manco Nainggolan riusciamo a prendere 

Arriverà il cesso di turno tramite Preziosi, garantito.


----------



## Butcher (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;360950 ha scritto:


> La cifra si sa da tempo, il Cagliari vorrebbe 10 milioni cash il Milan vuole inserire metà Cristante, ma si continua a trattare come ha detto di Marzio.



Io sapevo della richiesta di 7 milioni per la comproprietà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io sapevo della richiesta di 7 milioni per la comproprietà.



ed era così, detto anche da Laudisa, ma Cellino avrà sentito l'odore dell'asta selvaggia e non vuole svenderlo in tutta fretta visto che il mercato chiude il 31 gennaio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io sapevo della richiesta di 7 milioni per la comproprietà.



Dalla scorsa estate le cifre sono 18/20, Cellino fa il suo gioco ma come ha detto Di Marzio nessuna squadra italiana è disposta a spendere 10 milioni cash per la metà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;360968 ha scritto:


> Dalla scorsa estate le cifre sono 18/20, Cellino fa il suo gioco ma come ha detto Di Marzio nessuna squadra italiana è disposta a spendere 10 milioni cash per la metà.



se l'Inter vende Guarin ci mette 2 minuti a comprare Nainggolan


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ed era così, detto anche da Laudisa, ma Cellino avrà sentito l'odore dell'asta selvaggia e non vuole svenderlo in tutta fretta visto che il mercato chiude il 31 gennaio...


Cellino ha sempre detto che Raja per lui vale 20 milioni poiper forza dovrà abbassare le richieste.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se l'Inter vende Guarin ci mette 2 minuti a comprare Nainggolan


 Guarin non sembra piu cosi scontato che vada via, poi come mi ha ricordato l'altro giorno andreas l'inter cerca un cc ma anche un attaccante


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan al Milan? non lo so vediamo,inutile parlare ora di calciomercato".*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Dicembre 2013)

ma perchè c'era mai stata un'accellerata??  la nostra dirigenza pensava solo a che "posizioni" sperimentare durante le vacanze... 

Magari il viagra ci fa qualche regalo


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Radja non ci tradirà



"Filtra ottimismo"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> "Filtra ottimismo"


E' cauto questo ottimismo?
Cmq sarà l'ennesima trattativa mai conclusa dei buon Galliani. Il mercato di quest'anno è stato inverecondo.


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Dicembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' cauto questo ottimismo?
> Cmq sarà l'ennesima trattativa mai conclusa dei buon Galliani. Il mercato di quest'anno è stato inverecondo.



Sara' una telenovela infinita e dopo 200 pagine di discussione, il 31 gennaio Galliani dira',

La rosa e' completa, siamo ultra competitivi, tra la nona e l'undicesima giornate di campionato abbiamo fatto piu' punti di tutti, insomma " siamo a posto cosi'"


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ah si giusto, è utile parlare di mercato solamente l'ultimo giorno di mercato appunto.


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Cellino su Nainggolan:"Vedremo se andrà alla Juve o al Milan".*


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cellino su Nainggolan:"Vedremo se andrà alla Juve o al Milan".*


Allora va all'Inter


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 Dicembre 2013:

Nainggolan al Milan dipende da Silvio Berlusconi. Se il Presidente rossonero darà l'ok, il belga diventerà un giocatore milanista.*


----------



## iceman. (24 Dicembre 2013)

Chissà che scusa tirerà fuori per non sborsare i soldi, per Cissokho il dente malato, per Nainggolan? Ha pochi capelli?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2013)

Pare che ballino solo 750mila euro... le cifre però non sono chiare, c'è chi parla di 7, chi di 8, chi di 10M (e non si sa se nel cash è compresa o è a parte la comproprietà di Cristante). Vediamo, io alla fine credo che si chiuda a 8M compresa la comproprietà di Cristante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 Dicembre 2013:
> 
> Nainggolan al Milan dipende da Silvio Berlusconi. Se il Presidente rossonero darà l'ok, il belga diventerà un giocatore milanista.*



Capirai se Berlusca da l'ok, appena gli diranno che Lodi o Parolo costeranno di meno si fionderà su loro .


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cellino su Nainggolan:"Vedremo se andrà alla Juve o al Milan".*



Io continuo ad essere convinta che alla fine andrà all'inter, detto questo bisogna vedere se per lui è piu importante giocare allora viene da noi se invece per lui sono piu importanti i trofei allora va alla juve.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dai Dudu, convincilo tu


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ma Berlusconi lo conosce a Nainggolan?


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma Berlusconi lo conosce a Nainggolan?



Se c'ha la ragazza o la sorella bona di sicuro  
EDIT: ok la sorella scartiamola pure XD è brutta quanto lui 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













comunque io non ci credo molto... fin'ora solo la gazzetta fa le sparate su questa trattativa. Non sono così convinto che esista davvero. Tanto più che Galliani è partito


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ho letto di alcuni che si lamentano nainggolan ... Meritate 3 muntari a centrocampo


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se c'ha la ragazza o la sorella bona di sicuro
> EDIT: ok la sorella scartiamola pure XD è brutta quanto lui
> 
> 
> ...



Laudisa è il più affidabile, non fa sparate. Anche Sky ha comunque confermato la trattativa, pur rimanendo più fredda sulla vicinanza dell'affare. La trattativa c'è, ma secondo me si sta facendo, giornalisticamente, tanta confusione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo che non dia l'ok. O poi almeno non si lamenti che giochiamo da cani


----------



## andre (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non dia l'ok. O poi almeno non si lamenti che giochiamo da cani


----------



## mandraghe (24 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho letto di alcuni che si lamentano nainggolan ... Meritate 3 muntari a centrocampo




Perfetto, oppure chi schifa Nainggolan, meriterebbe 3 Parolo, 3 Kucka, o tre Nocerino, cioè si schifa uno dei migliori centrocampisti sul mercato italiano mah!


----------



## Hammer (24 Dicembre 2013)

Se danno via metà Cristante vuol dire che non hanno imparato NULLA dai vari Petagna, K. Boateng e soci.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se danno via metà Cristante vuol dire che non hanno imparato NULLA dai vari Petagna, K. Boateng e soci.


in che senso? non ho capito


----------



## Hammer (24 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> in che senso? non ho capito



Che a Cagliari non giocherà mai.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ma Berlusconi secondo voi conosce Nainggolan?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 Dicembre 2013:
> 
> Nainggolan al Milan dipende da Silvio Berlusconi. Se il Presidente rossonero darà l'ok, il belga diventerà un giocatore milanista.*



.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Che a Cagliari non giocherà mai.



Il Cagliari ha tutto l'interesse a farlo giocare, se non da subito ma vedrai che con il tempo scenderà in campo. Che poi, se rimane sicuro gioca ancora meno perchè non è pronto.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Berlusconi secondo voi conosce Nainggolan?



No però conosce i soldi che deve cacciare per prenderlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari ha tutto l'interesse a farlo giocare, se non da subito ma vedrai che con il tempo scenderà in campo. Che poi, se rimane sicuro gioca ancora meno perchè non è pronto.



Mm in quel ruolo ci sarebbe Conti, è impossibile. Forse da mezzo esterno, ma secondo me non è proprio il suo ruolo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ma poi perchè darlo via in comproprietà per poi pagare per riprenderlo. Inserirlo gradualmente fa male? O dobbiamo assicurare il posto a Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari e Nainggocoso fino ai 30 anni?


----------



## Hammer (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma poi perchè darlo via in comproprietà per poi pagare per riprenderlo. Inserirlo gradualmente fa male? O dobbiamo assicurare il posto a Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari e Nainggocoso fino ai 30 anni?



Misteri della programmazione a lunghissssima durata della nostra arguta dirigenza.


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 Dicembre 2013:
> 
> Nainggolan al Milan dipende da Silvio Berlusconi. Se il Presidente rossonero darà l'ok, il belga diventerà un giocatore milanista.*




*Tra domanda e offerta la differenza è di 750mila euro. Galliani aspetta l'ok di Berlusconi per la chiusura della trattativa.*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma poi perchè darlo via in comproprietà per poi pagare per riprenderlo. Inserirlo gradualmente fa male? O dobbiamo assicurare il posto a Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari e Nainggocoso fino ai 30 anni?



Ma oltre a essere un incentivo per farlo giocare, permette di abbassare il prezzo di un paio di milioni.


----------



## Dexter (24 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque,anche se non corrisponde al prototipo di giocatore che ci serve,è sicuramente un miglioramento. A me da' solo fastidio che verrà pagato troppo in un periodo in cui non cacciamo una lira.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra domanda e offerta la differenza è di 750mila euro. Galliani aspetta l'ok di Berlusconi per la chiusura della trattativa.*



Ma non poteva chiederli prima  intavoliamo la trattativa e poi chiede al capo


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma oltre a essere un incentivo per farlo giocare, permette di abbassare il prezzo di un paio di milioni.


Ma poi devi pagare di più per riprenderlo.

Che senso ha darlo via in comproprietà per prendere un altro centrocampista per poi riprenderlo magari tra un anno? La verità è che si pensa a salvare la faccia quest'anno, si naviga a vista.


----------



## Dave (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma poi devi pagare di più per riprenderlo.
> 
> Che senso ha darlo via in comproprietà per prendere un altro centrocampista per poi riprenderlo magari tra un anno? La verità è che si pensa a salvare la faccia quest'anno, si naviga a vista.


E cosa fai? in una situazione del genere butti nella mischia ragazzini del 95 ?


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Comunque,anche se non corrisponde al prototipo di giocatore che ci serve,è sicuramente un miglioramento. A me da' solo fastidio che verrà pagato troppo in un periodo in cui non cacciamo una lira.



Appunto, che poi parliamoci chiaro: il prossimo anno non andremo neanche in Europa League a meno di non arrivare in finale in Coppa Italia e magari poi dovremmo vendere uno dei pochi che hanno mercato.

Perchè non inserire Cristante piano piano in una stagione in cui al massimo possiamo salvare la faccia arrivando 8-9° invece di spendere una fortuna per avere l'ennesimo doppione che non ti cambia la squadra?


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> E cosa fai? in una situazione del genere butti nella mischia ragazzini del 95 ?


Io parlo di inserirlo gradualmente. Se non lo fai quest'anno quando lo devi fare? Quando ti giochi lo scudetto o un posto Champions?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra domanda e offerta la differenza è di 750mila euro. Galliani aspetta l'ok di Berlusconi per la chiusura della trattativa.*



meglio dirgli che stiamo parlando di un raffinato trequartista o di un attaccante rapace... se sente che è un centrocampista tuttofare ci da al massimo 750mila per tutto il cartellino.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Che poi l'Atletico, primo in Liga e primo nel Girone, perchè vuole Cristante? Per farlo marcire in panchina come stiamo facendo noi?

Guardate che Cristante è stato eletto miglior giocatore del Campionato Primavera e del Torneo di Viareggio e di lui si parla già da 3-4 anni, non è che è uno preso a caso dalla Primavera


----------



## Dave (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io parlo di inserirlo gradualmente. Se non lo fai quest'anno quando lo devi fare? Quando ti giochi lo scudetto o un posto Champions?


e perchè no? nelle annate che lotti per qualcosa d'imporante capitano le partite che stai vincendo 3-0 a un quarto d'ora dalla fine e allora lo butti dentro, così lo inserisci gradualmente, non buttandolo dentro quando siamo sotto e dobbiamo recuperare una partita.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> e perchè no? nelle annate che lotti per qualcosa d'imporante capitano le partite che stai vincendo 3-0 a un quarto d'ora dalla fine e allora lo butti dentro, così lo inserisci gradualmente, non buttandolo dentro quando siamo sotto e dobbiamo recuperare una partita.


Perchè se devi fare un cambio sull'1-1 si rischia di bruciarlo?

Cioè, siamo in una stagione in cui al massimo possiamo arrivare 7-8°, questo ormai lo sanno anche i muri. Non abbiamo più niente da chiedere al campionato, al massimo salvare la faccia


----------



## Dave (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Perchè se devi fare un cambio sull'1-1 si rischia di bruciarlo?*
> 
> Cioè, siamo in una stagione in cui al massimo possiamo arrivare 7-8°, questo ormai lo sanno anche i muri. Non abbiamo più niente da chiedere al campionato, al massimo salvare la faccia



Si, lo rischi di bruciare perchè gli metti troppa pressione addosso, immagino se poi sbaglia un pallone importante San Siro con la pazienza che ha come reagisce.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> Si, lo rischi di bruciare perchè gli metti troppa pressione addosso, immagino se poi sbaglia un pallone importante San Siro con la pazienza che ha come reagisce.



Se è così non può giocare in una grande squadra


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Dicembre 2013)

ora uscirà la notizia che berlusca non vuole dare in comproprietà cristante e salta tutto


----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2013)

io non vorrei perdere Cristante, anche solo la metà del cartellino, poi va a finire che gli diamo anche l'altra metà perché non si vogliono cacciare 3milioni…


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quanto scommettiamo che tra due anni Cristante varrà almeno il triplo? Lungimiranza zero


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Dicembre 2013)

infatti cristante è l'ultimo da dare in comproprietà... ma se si hanno le pezze al c**o non si può fare altrimenti


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma poi devi pagare di più per riprenderlo.
> 
> Che senso ha darlo via in comproprietà per prendere un altro centrocampista per poi riprenderlo magari tra un anno? *La verità è che si pensa a salvare la faccia quest'anno, si naviga a vista.*



Ti sei risposto da solo. Meglio risparmiare ogni centesimo, fino all'ultimo. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Milo (24 Dicembre 2013)

concordo anch'io su cristante, sinceramente è l'unico giovane dei nostri che m'interessa, fosse per me avrei dato tutto petagna, niang o vergara, ma cristante solo in prestito secco.

non ce l'ho contro i nostri giovani, ma alcuni hanno avuto delle ghiotte occasioni (come petagna e salamon alla samp) ma se non fungono nemmeno con loro figuriamoci con noi...

cristante e saponara invece penso che anche da gennaio potrebbero farsi spazio nel milan


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime, tra domanda e offerta la differenza è di 750mila euro. Galliani aspetta l'ok di Berlusconi per la chiusura della trattativa.*



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Operazione scellerata. Cristante vale 3 Nainggolan in prospettiva.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

A me Nainggolan non dice nulla e prenderei altro, ma sto Cristante perchè viene valutato così??? In cosa eccelle??? Vabbè che è giovane, ma non esagerate. Non mi sembra sto fenomeno in prospettiva, anzi. Peraltro è vero che il belga non vale 20 mln (manco 15....), ma neanche valutare Bryan 6 mln, che non ha mai visto il campo, credo sia giusto.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Dicembre 2013)

Resto dell'idea che andrà all'Inter.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Operazione scellerata. Cristante vale 3 Nainggolan in prospettiva.



Ma noi giochiamo adesso o in prospettiva? Quindi dovrei smettere di guardare il Milan per 3-4 anni in attesa di Bryan?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2013)

La verità è che rischiamo la B quindi poche balle e giocatori di qualità che conoscano il campionato italiano SUBITO.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me Nainggolan non dice nulla e prenderei altro, ma sto Cristante perchè viene valutato così??? In cosa eccelle??? Vabbè che è giovane, ma non esagerate. Non mi sembra sto fenomeno in prospettiva, anzi. Peraltro è vero che il belga non vale 20 mln (manco 15....), ma neanche valutare Bryan 6 mln, che non ha mai visto il campo, credo sia giusto.



La Juve ha valutato Marrone 9 milioni ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me Nainggolan non dice nulla e prenderei altro, ma sto Cristante perchè viene valutato così??? In cosa eccelle??? Vabbè che è giovane, ma non esagerate. Non mi sembra sto fenomeno in prospettiva, anzi. Peraltro è vero che il belga non vale 20 mln (manco 15....), ma neanche valutare Bryan 6 mln, che non ha mai visto il campo, credo sia giusto.


Allora diciamo che l'idea di darlo in comproprietà potrebbe anche essere giusta, anche se mi sarebbe piaciuto più un prestito secco. Il discorso è che non lo avrei dato per Nainggolan. Cioè per un talento del genere voglio un giocatore di tecnica in mezzo al campo, un centrocampista di qualità (non dico i nomi grossi, ma ad esempio Maher o per l'appunto Hernanes). Non ci serve un tuttofare, a noi serve uno in grado di saltare l'uomo e creare un minimo di gioco. Oppure vogliamo andare avanti con Muntari in eterno?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra domanda e offerta la differenza è di 750mila euro. Galliani aspetta l'ok di Berlusconi per la chiusura della trattativa.*



.

Si certo Berlusconi che darà l'ok, poi dirà che il giocatore è brutto


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che l'idea di darlo in comproprietà potrebbe anche essere giusta, anche se mi sarebbe piaciuto più un prestito secco. Il discorso è che non lo avrei dato per Nainggolan. Cioè per un talento del genere voglio un giocatore di tecnica in mezzo al campo, un centrocampista di qualità (non dico i nomi grossi, ma ad esempio Maher o per l'appunto Hernanes). Non ci serve un tuttofare, a noi serve uno in grado di saltare l'uomo e creare un minimo di gioco. Oppure vogliamo andare avanti con Muntari in eterno?



Un talento del genere....... 

Quelli che dimostrano talento sono altri. Che giochi alla grande in primavera conta poco. Non ha mai fatto mezza partita in prima squadra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma noi giochiamo adesso o in prospettiva? Quindi dovrei smettere di guardare il Milan per 3-4 anni in attesa di Bryan?


Ma tanto cosa cambia con Nainggolan? Nainggolan ha senso se hai già un centrocampista tecnico, che noi non abbiamo.
Avrebbe avuto senso se avessimo avuto Hernanes o Maher o Hamsik ad esempio in rosa.

Per esempio
Nainggolan---Montolivo---Hernanes 

ha un senso

Che senso ha
Nainggolan---Montolivo---Muntari?

E' un centrocampo comunque mediocre a livello tecnico, Nainggolan non cambierà le cose.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me Nainggolan non dice nulla e prenderei altro, ma sto Cristante perchè viene valutato così??? In cosa eccelle??? Vabbè che è giovane, ma non esagerate. Non mi sembra sto fenomeno in prospettiva, anzi. Peraltro è vero che il belga non vale 20 mln (manco 15....), ma neanche valutare Bryan 6 mln, che non ha mai visto il campo, credo sia giusto.



Cristante è stato eletto miglior giocatore del Campionato Primavera e miglior giocatore dell'ultimo torneo di Viareggio, ed è un '95. Se non si deve puntare su di lui su chi si deve puntare? Quando lo inserisci un primavera in prima squadra?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Cristante è stato eletto miglior giocatore del Campionato Primavera e miglior giocatore dell'ultimo torneo di Viareggio, ed è un '95. Se non si deve puntare su di lui su chi si deve puntare? Quando lo inserisci un primavera in prima squadra?



Miglior giovane primavera, tipo Adiyah miglior giovane del mondiale sub-20, cioè delle robe che non contano un belino. Ora non dico che sia poca roba, però calma, non ha dimostrato ancora nulla. Se poi sia così, dallo in prestito e vedi se gioca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un talento del genere.......
> 
> Quelli che dimostrano talento sono altri. Che giochi alla grande in primavera conta poco. Non ha mai fatto mezza partita in prima squadra.


Ora non è neanche un talento? E poi Allegri non mi pare sia un genio a capire i talenti. Il binomio livornese di A alla guida delle panchine milanesi non mi pare sia geniale nella gestione dei giovani.

Andassero a mangiare cacciucco.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ora non è neanche un talento? E poi Allegri non mi pare sia un genio a capire i talenti. Il binomio livornese di A alla guida delle panchine milanesi non mi pare sia geniale nella gestione dei giovani.
> 
> Andassero a mangiare cacciucco.



Voglio vederlo, però che uno sia bravo in primavera non vuol dire che lo sia altrettanto in prima squadra. Qui lo descrivete come il Messia.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Miglior giovane primavera, tipo Adiyah miglior giovane del mondiale sub-20, cioè delle robe che non contano un belino. Ora non dico che sia poca roba, però calma, non ha dimostrato ancora nulla. Se poi sia così, dallo in prestito e vedi se gioca.


Di Cristante si parla già da 3-4 anni e lo scorso anno si è confermato il migliore della sua categoria. Stai facendo un discorso senza senso. De Rossi, per fare un esempio, è stato mandato in prestito? No, era potenzialmente un grande centrocampista e lo hanno inserito in prima squadra. E senza bestemmiare scomodando i vari Maldini, Totti, Del Piero, Nesta ecc ecc, ci sono decine e decine di esempi. L'usanza di mandare in giro i ragazzini è tipica in Italia, all'estero se uno è bravo gioca. L'Atletico secondo te vuole Cristante per mandarlo in prestito?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Di Cristante si parla già da 3-4 anni e lo scorso anno si è confermato il migliore della sua categoria. Stai facendo un discorso senza senso. De Rossi, per fare un esempio, è stato mandato in prestito? No, era potenzialmente un grande centrocampista e lo hanno inserito in prima squadra. E senza bestemmiare scomodando i vari Maldini, Totti, Del Piero, Nesta ecc ecc, ci sono decine e decine di esempi. L'usanza di mandare in giro i ragazzini è tipica in Italia, all'estero se uno è bravo gioca. L'Atletico secondo te vuole Cristante per mandarlo in prestito?



State facendo voi un discorso senza senso. Voglio vedere prima come si comporta in prima squadra ed eventualmente giudicare se sia bravo o meno. Ho il diritto di far questo o no???


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> State facendo voi un discorso senza senso. Voglio vedere prima come si comporta in prima squadra ed eventualmente giudicare se sia bravo o meno. Ho il diritto di far questo o no???


Infatti si sta discutendo sull'utilità di buttare 20 milioni per l'ennesimo centrocampista tutto fare quando lo sanno anche i muri che ci serve gente di qualità e si può lanciare Cristante che qualitativamente è molto più valido.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Di Cristante si parla già da 3-4 anni e lo scorso anno si è confermato il migliore della sua categoria. Stai facendo un discorso senza senso. De Rossi, per fare un esempio, è stato mandato in prestito? No, era potenzialmente un grande centrocampista e lo hanno inserito in prima squadra. E senza bestemmiare scomodando i vari Maldini, Totti, Del Piero, Nesta ecc ecc, ci sono decine e decine di esempi. L'usanza di mandare in giro i ragazzini è tipica in Italia, all'estero se uno è bravo gioca. L'Atletico secondo te vuole Cristante per mandarlo in prestito?



Perchè secondo te l'Atletico vuole Cristante per farlo giocare? Non pensi che magari lo voglia per un domani? 

Voi fate sembrare che lasciamo in panchina un grande giocatore, forse un domani lo potrà anche essere, ma ad oggi se non gioca è perchè c'è gente più brava di lui. Ed aimè nel calcio conta il presente, mica il futuro che raramente va come si crede. 

Ma tanto è sempre Allegri che non ci capisce niente, ha fatto fuori Merkel che a detta vostra era un fenomeno, si peccato in serie A non giochi da nessuna parte da quant'è scarso. Ha panchinato Niang per un palo, non capisce nulla, si peccato sia talmente inadeguato che lo mandiamo in Francia perchè in Italia non se lo fila nessuno. 

I giovani veramente forti, vedi De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy mi pare proprio che giochino. Se non giocano è perchè sono scarsi o non sono pronti. 

Sono d'accordissimo Bryan vada a Cagliari, anche per giocare solo qualche scampolo, se è veramente bravo si ritaglierà il suo spazio da titolare e ce lo riprendiamo. 

Semplice. 

E nel frattempo ci godiamo Nainggolan che è un giocatore completo ed assolutamente pronto, seppur non sia un Iniesta, ma vi dico che non è nemmeno un Muntari!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti si sta discutendo sull'utilità di buttare 20 milioni per l'ennesimo centrocampista tutto fare quando lo sanno anche i muri che ci serve gente di qualità e si può lanciare Cristante che qualitativamente è molto più valido.



Sai leggere o no??? Ho scritto chiaramente che a me il belga non piace e non vale manco 15 mln, perchè a noi serve un leader tecnico, la famosa mezzala, però non capisco tutto questo clamore attorno a Cristante e che vorrei vederlo all'opera. Non cambiate quel che scrivo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sai leggere o no??? Ho scritto chiaramente che a me il belga non piace e non vale manco 15 mln, perchè a noi serve un leader tecnico, la famosa mezzala, però non capisco tutto questo clamore attorno a Cristante e che vorrei vederlo all'opera. Non cambiate quel che scrivo.


Sei tu che non capisci quello che stiamo dicendo 

Su Cristante tutti quelli che lo conoscono dicono che sia bravo, Galliani e Allegri lo scorso anno si sono vantati che lo avrebbero inserito in prima squadra, e poi non gioca manco quando sono tutti rotti. E lo stesso vale per Saponara. 

Quanto deve passare prima di provarli in prima squadra? Devono andare in pensione Muntari, Nocerino, e compagnia bella? Non lo si può provare prima di spendere 20 milioni per Nainggolan?


----------



## matteo (24 Dicembre 2013)

Per vedere quanto vale Cristante bisogna vederlo all'opera.......Ma Allegri non lo fa giocare


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè secondo te l'Atletico vuole Cristante per farlo giocare? Non pensi che magari lo voglia per un domani?
> 
> Voi fate sembrare che lasciamo in panchina un grande giocatore, forse un domani lo potrà anche essere, ma ad oggi se non gioca è perchè c'è gente più brava di lui. Ed aimè nel calcio conta il presente, mica il futuro che raramente va come si crede.
> 
> ...


Di certo l'Atletico non lo vuole per farlo giocare titolare subito, ma nemmeno per farlo marcire in panchina o mandarlo in giro per la Spagna. Koke per esempio lo hanno inserito piano piano a 18 anni...

Merkel da noi ha fatto molto bene considerando che aveva appena 20 anni ed infatti il Genoa non l'ha pagato mica poco. Poi quello che sta facendo ad Udine non lo so, ma è pur sempre ancora un '92.

Su Nainggolan rimango della mia idea. Secondo me non alza il livello della squadra e non è il tipo di giocatore che ci serve visto quello che è il tasso tecnico del nostro centrocampo


----------



## Livestrong (24 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me Nainggolan non dice nulla e prenderei altro, ma sto Cristante perchè viene valutato così??? In cosa eccelle??? Vabbè che è giovane, ma non esagerate. Non mi sembra sto fenomeno in prospettiva, anzi. Peraltro è vero che il belga non vale 20 mln (manco 15....), ma neanche valutare Bryan 6 mln, che non ha mai visto il campo, credo sia giusto.



È un giocatore fuori categoria per la primavera, lo si capiva anche l'anno scorso. Di un altro pianeta rispetto ai vari fenomeni o presunti tali come calvano o fossati. Stesso discorso per saponara.

Ad ogni modo è giusto vada a giocare, la comproprietà ci può anche stare, quello che non mi va giu è la valutazione gonfiata di nainggolan


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Aldilà dell'incapacità di Allegri, questa squadra può giocare a calcio con un centrocampo con Montolivo, De Jong, Nainggolan, Muntari e Poli, considerando che ne giocheranno sempre 3? Se venisse a fare il mediano in un 4-2-3-1 sarebbe un conto, ma non viene certo a panchina uno tra Montolivo e De Jong o a fare la riserva.

Poi ci si lamenta perchè facciamo schifo...


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È un giocatore fuori categoria per la primavera, lo si capiva anche l'anno scorso. Di un altro pianeta rispetto ai vari fenomeni o presunti tali come calvano o fossati


Ecco, la gente pensa che sia un Calvano, Fossati o un Carmona qualsiasi...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È un giocatore fuori categoria per la primavera, lo si capiva anche l'anno scorso. Di un altro pianeta rispetto ai vari fenomeni o presunti tali come calvano o fossati. Stesso discorso per saponara.
> 
> Ad ogni modo è giusto vada a giocare, la comproprietà ci può anche stare, quello che non mi va giu è la valutazione gonfiata di nainggolan



Sono d'accordo su tutto, è giusto che vada. Non mi esprimo su di lui, voglio vederlo all'opera prima di prendere il solito granchio.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sei tu che non capisci quello che stiamo dicendo
> 
> Su Cristante tutti quelli che lo conoscono dicono che sia bravo, Galliani e Allegri lo scorso anno si sono vantati che lo avrebbero inserito in prima squadra, e poi non gioca manco quando sono tutti rotti. E lo stesso vale per Saponara.
> 
> Quanto deve passare prima di provarli in prima squadra? Devono andare in pensione Muntari, Nocerino, e compagnia bella? Non lo si può provare prima di spendere 20 milioni per Nainggolan?



posso vedere all'opera Cristante con continuità prima di bollarlo come nuovo crack??? Ma scrivo arabo???


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra domanda e offerta la differenza è di 750mila euro. Galliani aspetta l'ok di Berlusconi per la chiusura della trattativa.*



.


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ma voi veramente pensate che cristante sia un futuro campione(me lo auguro da milanista) o semplicemente lo definite ''campione affermato'' perche non lo fa giocare allegri?
Mi sembra che siamo al paradosso.
Ma poi paragonare naingolan a cristante?assurdo lol


----------



## Livestrong (24 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma voi veramente pensate che cristante sia un futuro campione(me lo auguro da milanista) o semplicemente lo definite ''campione affermato'' perche non lo fa giocare allegri?
> Mi sembra che siamo al paradosso.
> Ma poi paragonare naingolan a cristante?assurdo lol


No, io l'ho visto giocare più volte. Chi è sul forum da anni penso sappia come la penso sui giovani, io voglio vedere la gente forte giocare, non mi interessa nulla della carta d'identità. Cristante secondo me potrebbe far bene già da subito, quando uno ha le qualità le ha anche a 19 anni, fabregas a quell età era già titolare nell'arsenal per dire. Detto questo però, se allegri non lo vede, è meglio che vada a giocare. Le qualità le ha, non ha bisogno di fare tribuna o panchina ed apprendere dai senatori, anche perché:
1- di gente con personalità al Milan ce n'è rimasta poca;
2- cristante é un ragazzo già discretamente maturo per l'età che ha.


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, io l'ho visto giocare più volte. Chi è sul forum da anni penso sappia come la penso sui giovani, io voglio vedere la gente forte giocare, non mi interessa nulla della carta d'identità. Cristante secondo me potrebbe far bene già da subito, quando uno ha le qualità le ha anche a 19 anni, fabregas a quell età era già titolare nell'arsenal per dire. Detto questo però, se allegri non lo vede, è meglio che vada a giocare. Le qualità le ha, non ha bisogno di fare tribuna o panchina ed apprendere dai senatori, anche perché:
> 1- di gente con personalità al Milan ce n'è rimasta poca;
> 2- cristante é un ragazzo già discretamente maturo per l'età che ha.


Condivido live...pero
Fabregas a 19 anni giocava gia in premier...cristante per un motivo o per un altro(allegri)non ha giocato con costanza nella massima serie.
Cristante è ancora una scommessa.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Dicembre 2013)

È una scommessa nella stessa identica misura in cui lo è kovacic. Sono giocatori dall'avvenire assicurato che non giocano per colpa dei loro allenatori


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Condivido live...pero
> Fabregas a 19 anni giocava gia in premier...cristante per un motivo o per un altro(allegri)non ha giocato con costanza nella massima serie.
> Cristante è ancora una scommessa.



D'altra parte è improbabile che potesse fare meglio di de Jong, che è stato il meno peggio per rendimento fino ad ora.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È una scommessa nella stessa identica misura in cui lo è kovacic. Sono giocatori dall'avvenire assicurato che non giocano per colpa dei loro allenatori



Sì però già Kovacic è più utile di Kuzmanovic. Cristante dubito che faccia meglio di De Jong onestamente (anche se l'ho visto giocare poco).


----------



## Rui Costa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Cioè davvero ci siam concentrati nel prendere Nainggolan invece che Hernanes?


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Cioè davvero ci siam concentrati nel prendere Nainggolan invece che Hernanes?


ma chi ha parlato di hernanes?
Galliani non parla di naingolan fra un po...


----------



## Rui Costa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Tutti i siti di Calciomercato e voci ufficiali rossonere. Si voleva fare lo scambio Matri-Hernanes + qualche mln. E' la vera trattativa su cui concentrarsi, dato che ci serve un centrocampista da gioco, tecnica, regia, cross e completezza etc. Non l'ennesimo giocatore fisico, con doti incontriste, buon tiro, posizionamento etc. No. Serve Hernanès o qualcosa di simile. Non Nainggolan.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Tutti i siti di Calciomercato e voci ufficiali rossonere. Si voleva fare lo scambio Matri-Hernanes + qualche mln. E' la vera trattativa su cui concentrarsi, dato che ci serve un centrocampista da gioco, tecnica, regia, cross e completezza etc. Non l'ennesimo giocatore fisico, con doti incontriste, buon tiro, posizionamento etc. No. Serve Hernanès o qualcosa di simile. Non Nainggolan.


Io non prenderei né l'uno né l'altro. Hernanes lo vedo più trequartista che mezzala e poi è un bradipo.


----------



## Djici (24 Dicembre 2013)

hernanes lo vorrei vedere anche lui in un 4231 come con la nazionale.


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Tutti i siti di Calciomercato e voci ufficiali rossonere. Si voleva fare lo scambio Matri-Hernanes + qualche mln. E' la vera trattativa su cui concentrarsi, dato che ci serve un centrocampista da gioco, tecnica, regia, cross e completezza etc. Non l'ennesimo giocatore fisico, con doti incontriste, buon tiro, posizionamento etc. No. Serve Hernanès o qualcosa di simile. Non Nainggolan.


eh si perche lotito voleva fare lo scambio 
Naingolan fisico e incotrista lol?ma li conoscete i giocatori almeno?


----------



## Albijol (24 Dicembre 2013)

Per i gusti di Berlusconi lo vedo più propenso a sganciare soldi per Hernanes che per Naingollan. Ma non so se al momento segue il calcio.


----------



## Frikez (24 Dicembre 2013)

Il 26 gennaio c'è Cagliari Milan, mi aspetto un'accelerata i giorni successivi all'incontro


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il 26 gennaio c'è Cagliari Milan, mi aspetto un'accelerata i giorni successivi all'incontro



Si beh, pensare che alla ripresa degli allenamenti sia già con noi è impossibile. Ovvio il rischio non arrivi è alto in quel caso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ma chi è Nainggolan? Non risolve niente... non sarebbe un investimento sbagliato ai livelli di Matri, ma non ci serve. Ci serve un altro tipo di centrocampista.


----------



## folletto (25 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è Nainggolan? Non risolve niente... non sarebbe un investimento sbagliato ai livelli di Matri, ma non ci serve. Ci serve un altro tipo di centrocampista.


Hai ragione ma già rispetto a tutti i nostri centrocampisti è un'altra cosa, più completo e corre di più. 
Io sono convinto che Montolivo deve tornare davanti alla difesa come lo scorso anno e con Nainggolan sulla destra faremmo un salto di qualità, niente di clamoroso eh ma già qualcosa sarebbe


----------



## Graxx (25 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma già rispetto a tutti i nostri centrocampisti è un'altra cosa, più completo e corre di più.
> *Io sono convinto che Montolivo deve tornare davanti alla difesa come lo scorso anno* e con Nainggolan sulla destra faremmo un salto di qualità, niente di clamoroso eh ma già qualcosa sarebbe


Solo che de jong al momento è insostituibile...troppo importante per noi anche se sn d'accordissimo che montolivo davanti alla difesa è tutto un altro giocatore...si potrebbe provare con de jong alla gattuso quindi mezz'ala dx...avremmo più qualità nella ripartenza del gioco ed un grandissimo recuperapalloni 20 metri più in avanti...ma sn idee troppo sofisticate per allegri...


----------



## Doctore (25 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è Nainggolan? Non risolve niente... non sarebbe un investimento sbagliato ai livelli di Matri, ma non ci serve. Ci serve un altro tipo di centrocampista.


che il milan non puo permettersi.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Dicembre 2013)

ma mica viene subito, arriverà -se viene- all'ultimo minuto dell'ultimo giorno di mercato, da buona società straccionara quale siamo diventati.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ecco un passo significativo di Di Marzio su Nainggolan:"...ma i rossoneri la porteranno per le lunghe, in modo da far abbassare ancora il prezzo...". Tanto il fatto che il Campionato ricominci per l'Epifania non ci interessa, meglio strappare un milione in meno facendogli saltare tutto gennaio. Che volpe che è Fester, un volpone di prima categoria. Doveva andarsene quando ne aveva l'occasione, altro che:"Ho bussato alla porta del Real Madrid senza appuntamento e mi hanno aperto."


----------



## Albijol (25 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ecco un passo significativo di Di Marzio su Nainggolan:"...ma i rossoneri la porteranno per le lunghe,



"Radjito non mi tradisce", poi va alla Juve il 25 gennaio perché ha offerto cinquantamila euro in più


----------



## The P (25 Dicembre 2013)

il Milan deve capire come vuole giocare. Nainggollan ha senso se giochiamo con il 4-2-3-1, così abbiamo Montolivo-De Jong- Nainggollan che in quella posizione sono ottimi giocatori + Poli come discreta alternativa. 

Ma con i 3 centrali di centrocampo serve uno che fa gioco, anche Honda mezzala potrebbe andar bene.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Dicembre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> il Milan deve capire come vuole giocare. Nainggollan ha senso se giochiamo con il 4-2-3-1, così abbiamo Montolivo-De Jong- Nainggollan che in quella posizione sono ottimi giocatori + Poli come discreta alternativa.
> 
> Ma con i 3 centrali di centrocampo serve uno che fa gioco, anche Honda mezzala potrebbe andar bene.



Ecco, in un 4-2-3-1 avrebbe già senso, ma purtroppo lo prendono per fargli fare la mezzala. Ti pare che viene a panchinare De Jong o Montolivo o a fare la riserva?

Holly comunque è un trequartista, al massimo può fare l'ala a destra


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo sky sport la trattativa per Nainggolan va avanti ma è da escludere che si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*


----------



## Frikez (25 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;361678 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport la trattativa per Nainggolan va avanti ma è da escludere che si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*



Per fortuna che ce l'hanno detto loro, non lo sapevamo già no no


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;361678 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport la trattativa per Nainggolan va avanti ma è da escludere che si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*



Non l'avrei mai detto....


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;361678 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport la trattativa per Nainggolan va avanti ma è da escludere che si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*



Ogni volta è un parto.


----------



## Ciachi (25 Dicembre 2013)

Sta seguendo le orme di quella per Honda!!!! Praticamente una telenovela....


----------



## 2515 (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sta seguendo le orme di quella per Honda!!!! Praticamente una telenovela....



le orme di qualsiasi trattativa, tranne per Matri, quella del resto è stata un'evacuazione sotto lassativi.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport la trattativa per Nainggolan va avanti ma è da escludere che si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*



Incredibile 
Continuo a pensare che andrà all'Inter, al massimo alla Juve.


----------



## Graxx (26 Dicembre 2013)

l'unico che dovevamo prendere con prestito con diritto di riscatto cercando di limare il prezzo e facendo durare la trattativa mille giorni era matri..e invece blitz e acquisto...prima lo facevamo per van basten e gullit ora per matri...


----------



## Ciachi (26 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Incredibile
> Continuo a pensare che andrà all'Inter, al massimo alla Juve.



Quanto sono d'accordo con te!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport la trattativa per Nainggolan va avanti ma è da escludere che si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*



Giusto, meglio risparmiare 1-2 milioni, piuttosto che cercare di fare una figura dignitosa in campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Incredibile
> Continuo a pensare che andrà all'Inter, al massimo alla Juve.



L'inter coi soldi di Guarin vuol prendere Lavezzi.


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2013)

*Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, per Nainggolan al Milan siamo alla stretta finale. La forbice tra i rossoneri ed il Cagliari, negli ultimi giorni, è notevolmente calata. *


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Milo (26 Dicembre 2013)

prima dicono che ci vorrà molto, poi dicono ci siamo.... mha...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Incredibile
> Continuo a pensare che andrà all'Inter, al massimo alla Juve.



volesse il cielo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> volesse il cielo.



Si infatti meglio muntari


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, per Nainggolan al Milan siamo alla stretta finale. La forbice tra i rossoneri ed il Cagliari, negli ultimi giorni, è notevolmente calata. *




.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> volesse il cielo.



Beh dai, secondo me non è il prototipo di giocatore che serve a noi in grado di farci fare un salto di qualità, ma rispetto a quasi tutti i nostri centrocampisti è tanta roba.


----------



## andre (26 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh dai, secondo me non è il prototipo di giocatore che serve a noi in grado di farci fare un salto di qualità, ma rispetto a quasi tutti i nostri centrocampisti è tanta roba.



O Iniesta o la morte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> che il milan non puo permettersi.


Cellino non lo regala comunque Nainggocoso. 

Per questa operazione andranno via diversi milioni più un talento come Cristante. Non sarei affatto contento dell'operazione, per niente. 

Ripeto, con Cristante in mezzo alla trattativa voglio un giocatore tecnico, basta macellai anche se devo ammettere che Nainggolan non è un macellaio alla Muntari. Andrebbe bene, ma in un centrocampo in cui il tasso tecnico è già elevato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tempi duri amici, se arriva è oro.

Se non arriva lui viene Parolo. *Parolo.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> il Milan deve capire come vuole giocare. Nainggollan ha senso se giochiamo con il 4-2-3-1, così abbiamo Montolivo-De Jong- Nainggollan che in quella posizione sono ottimi giocatori + Poli come discreta alternativa.
> 
> Ma con i 3 centrali di centrocampo serve uno che fa gioco, anche Honda mezzala potrebbe andar bene.


Ecco questo avrebbe già senso. Se l'idea fosse quella di giocare con il 4-2-3-1 Nainggolan ci starebbe alla grande (e magari a giugno Xabi Alonso a parametro zero...). Ma in un centrocampo a 3, già scarso tecnicamente, ci servirebbe un giocatore in grado di aumentare notevolmente il tasso tecnico del reparto. Honda mezzala è un rischio, ma sarebbe meglio provare. Per me con Nainggolan in un centrocampo a tre si potrebbe panchinare benissimo il mastro fabbro tulipano.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè,io non sarei così drammatico sulla cessione di Cristante. Il ragazzo deve giocare,piuttosto di vederlo marcire in tribuna al Milan per far spazio a Muntari e Nocerino,è meglio che vada in provincia a farsi le ossa.
Poi immagino che faremo qualche accordo con Cellino,non penso che tra un paio di anni ci chiederà 20 milioni per la metà di Cristante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2013)

si parla di un interessamento del PSG, speriamo sia bufala o se vero flebile perché altrimenti è andato.


----------



## arcanum (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tempi duri amici, se arriva è oro.
> 
> Se non arriva lui viene Parolo. *Parolo.*



Il punto è esattamente questo. 

Inutile parlare di moduli, se non prendiamo (subito) Nainggolan arriva PAROLO e "stiamo apposto così".
Cristante in ogni caso lo daremo in prestito e la società è pronta a darlo in giro anche in comproprietà (ovviamente Gallo farà di tutto per un prestito secco, mica è ******)...a sto punto Cagliari o un'altra meta cambia poco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, per Nainggolan al Milan siamo alla stretta finale. La forbice tra i rossoneri ed il Cagliari, negli ultimi giorni, è notevolmente calata. *



Si dassero una svegliata a prenderlo.


----------



## Tobi (26 Dicembre 2013)

L offerta sarebbe? 7 milioni piu cristante per la comproprietà?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Dicembre 2013)

Premessa: questo non vuole essere il solito post del tipo "Che scarso questo giocatore! O Ozil o muerte!!111!1"
Però...per quanto possa essere bravo,per quanto sia infinitamente volte meglio avere lui in rosa,piuttosto che Parolo,va detto che ci serve un giocatore forte ad impostare,e lui non è propriamente un regista.
In un 4231 se metti lui e De Jong in mediana,chi detta i tempi alla squadra? Chi imposta? Se consideriamo che il trequartista titolare (Kakà) e la sua riserva (Saponara) sono due incursori,non playmaker alla Rui Costa,rimane il problema della mancanza di gioco.

Per me,se viene,è meglio fare il 4321.


----------



## Doctore (26 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cellino non lo regala comunque Nainggocoso.
> 
> Per questa operazione andranno via diversi milioni più un talento come Cristante. Non sarei affatto contento dell'operazione, per niente.
> 
> Ripeto, con Cristante in mezzo alla trattativa voglio un giocatore tecnico, basta macellai anche se devo ammettere che Nainggolan non è un macellaio alla Muntari. Andrebbe bene, ma in un centrocampo in cui il tasso tecnico è già elevato.


mma cristante non lo vendiamo...lo riscattiamo.
Se esplode cristante qualsiasi squadra sarebbe felice di pagare 10 mil di euro.


----------



## The P (26 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Premessa: questo non vuole essere il solito post del tipo "Che scarso questo giocatore! O Ozil o muerte!!111!1"
> Però...per quanto possa essere bravo,per quanto sia infinitamente volte meglio avere lui in rosa,piuttosto che Parolo,va detto che ci serve un giocatore forte ad impostare,e lui non è propriamente un regista.
> In un 4231 se metti lui e De Jong in mediana,chi detta i tempi alla squadra? Chi imposta? Se consideriamo che il trequartista titolare (Kakà) e la sua riserva (Saponara) sono due incursori,non playmaker alla Rui Costa,rimane il problema della mancanza di gioco.
> 
> *Per me,se viene,è meglio fare il 4321*.



E' meglio a priori. Montolivo mezzala non rende. De Jong è meglio nel centrocampo s 2, 1 tra El Shaarawi, Kakà ed Honda deve stare in panchina. Saponara non vede più il campo. E' la soluzione migliore a prescindere.


----------



## 2515 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Premessa: questo non vuole essere il solito post del tipo "Che scarso questo giocatore! O Ozil o muerte!!111!1"
> Però...per quanto possa essere bravo,per quanto sia infinitamente volte meglio avere lui in rosa,piuttosto che Parolo,va detto che ci serve un giocatore forte ad impostare,e lui non è propriamente un regista.
> In un 4231 se metti lui e De Jong in mediana,chi detta i tempi alla squadra? Chi imposta? Se consideriamo che il trequartista titolare (Kakà) e la sua riserva (Saponara) sono due incursori,non playmaker alla Rui Costa,rimane il problema della mancanza di gioco.
> 
> Per me,se viene,è meglio fare il 4321.



scusa ma allora non hai capito come gioca saponara, lui è un assist man, non un incursore. Infatti gioca sempre con 2 tocchi verticalizzando e cambiando gioco.


----------



## Tobi (26 Dicembre 2013)

Naingolaan in fase di impostazione è superiore sia a De Jong sia a Montolivo.


----------



## folletto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Solo che de jong al momento è insostituibile...troppo importante per noi anche se sn d'accordissimo che montolivo davanti alla difesa è tutto un altro giocatore...si potrebbe provare con de jong alla gattuso quindi mezz'ala dx...avremmo più qualità nella ripartenza del gioco ed un grandissimo recuperapalloni 20 metri più in avanti...ma sn idee troppo sofisticate per allegri...



Ma infatti Dormolivo davanti alla difesa non esclude De Jong. Un centrocampo con Montolivo regista + De Jong e Nainggolan sarebbe già un qualcosa di almeno decente. Se poi avessimo anche un allenatore con gli attributi si potrebbe fare un girone di ritorno diverso dall'andata, che è stato per distacco il periodo più deprimente del Milan


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Naingolaan in fase di impostazione è superiore sia a De Jong sia a Montolivo.



finalmente qualcuno lo dice...


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Dicembre 2013)

la cosa più divertente del topic (non vi offendete) è la quantità di modi diversi in cui viene chiamato.

Nainggolan (che è quello giusto)
Naingolan
Nainngolan
Naingollan
Nainggollan
Naingolaan
...
...
...


----------



## sion (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Naingolaan in fase di impostazione è superiore sia a De Jong sia a Montolivo.



la cosa bella e' che molti non sembrano capirla sta cosa


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusa ma allora non hai capito come gioca saponara, lui è un assist man, non un incursore. Infatti gioca sempre con 2 tocchi verticalizzando e cambiando gioco.


Onestamente nell'Empoli il suo punto di forza mi sembravano gli inserimenti. Poi,felice si essere smentito.



The P ha scritto:


> E' meglio a priori. Montolivo mezzala non rende. De Jong è meglio nel centrocampo s 2, 1 tra El Shaarawi, Kakà ed Honda deve stare in panchina. Saponara non vede più il campo. E' la soluzione migliore a prescindere.



Si mette Montolivo centrale,De Jong mezz'ala a fare però il medianaccio puro,Nainggolan come interno sinistro che difende ma aiuta anche gli attaccanti,e Kakà/Honda/Saponara/El Shaarawy a giocarsi i due posti da titolare dietro a Balotelli 



Tobi ha scritto:


> Naingolaan in fase di impostazione è superiore sia a De Jong sia a Montolivo.



Vabbè,anch'io sono superiore a De Jong in fase di impostazione 
Io però non dico che sia una super pippa in fase di impostazione,tipo Muntari o Nocerino...credo semplicemente che i registi "puri" siano altri.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 Dicembre:

Nainggolan: Milan sempre più vicino*


----------



## Rui Costa (27 Dicembre 2013)

Sì sì vabbè, il solito temporeggiare inutile e se arriva arriva a fine sessione. Così se deve integrarsi lo fa proprio quando c'è bisogno di giocare ad alti ritmi invece che settimane prima. Mah.

Inutile che poi diciate che chi è sfavorevole a tale acquisto è un ****** ecc. Tutti sanno che Nainggolan è un buon giocatore, ciò che non capite di chi è sfavorevole a prenderlo è che non è il tipo di giocatore che ci serve. Dobbiamo prendere un regista tecnico, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2013)

ma se naingolan mi sostituisce muntari mi sembra un passo in avanti.


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2013)

*SKY: Nianggolan più lontano dal Milan, più probabile che vada all'estero*


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *SKY: Nianggolan più lontano dal Milan, più probabile che vada all'estero*



Nel caso non rimanesse in Italia, Io lo vedo bene in Russia. Non so perchè....


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ma se anche cellino ha detto: o milan o juve


----------



## 666psycho (27 Dicembre 2013)

se al estero tirano fuori 15-16 milioni cash sicuro ci va…


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *SKY: Nianggolan più lontano dal Milan, più probabile che vada all'estero*



vera spadini...  ancora gli rimbomba nelle orecchie il ca**o guardi di Ibra...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> vera spadini...  ancora gli rimbomba nelle orecchie il ca**o guardi di Ibra...



Ah, Vera Spadini non sa una ceppa....


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza manca poco per l'approdo di Radja Nainggolan al Milan. Infatti s'attende il si definitivo di Silvio Berlusconi per la chiusura dell'affare e la distanza oramai è minima (750 mila euro tra domanda e offerta).*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza manca poco per l'approdo di Radja Nainggolan al Milan. Infatti s'attende il si definitivo di Silvio Berlusconi per la chiusura dell'affare e la distanza oramai è minima (750 mila euro tra domanda e offerta).*



Vecchia sta news  Era giù uscita prima del 24; la Gazzetta ora pure ricicla notizie.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2013)

La Befana con Radja! Daje!


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La Befana con Radja! Daje!



Non credo proprio. Nel caso arrivi, non scontantissimo, l'affare andrà in porto dopo il 20.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Nel caso arrivi, non scontantissimo, l'affare andrà in porto dopo il 20.



Qualcuno deve per forza arrivare, spero. Allo stato attuale, se Milan-Atletico si giocasse oggi finirebbe qualcosa come 0-3. Bisogna intervenire per evitare una figuraccia storica.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me in questi due giorni non ci sono state grosse novità. Di Marzio tace, la Gazzetta ribatte notizie già date. Degli altri non mi fido.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

La gds dice che è piu vicino sky piu lontano boh


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2013)

Sì ma la metà del cartellino di Cristante.

Galliani e il progetto giovani.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me in questi due giorni non ci sono state grosse novità. Di Marzio tace, la Gazzetta ribatte notizie già date. Degli altri non mi fido.



In questi due giorni han fatto tutti festa, dai dirigenti, ai calciatori, ai giornalai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Come riporta Di Marzio la Roma torna su Nainggolan, in mattinata era in programma un incontro tra Cellino e Sabatini, si tratta per la metà di 7,5 milioni.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ecco l'altro va in vacanza e gli altri ci prendono i giocatori  ma si ora andremo su Parolo  ehhh ma poverino lui era in vacanza e caso strano ci hanno superato  solita storia facciamo finta di interessarci ai giocatori poi "ehh ma ci hanno anticipato e bla bla "


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362189 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio la Roma torna su Nainggolan, in mattinata era in programma un incontro tra Cellino e Sabatini, si tratta per la metà di 7,5 milioni.*



Non ho capito, hanno offerto 7,5 milioni per metà Nainggolan?


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, hanno offerto 7,5 milioni per metà Nainggolan?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

E se lo prende la Roma, panchinano De Rossi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E se lo prende la Roma, panchinano De Rossi?



boh sarà la prima riserva raja.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362189 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio la Roma torna su Nainggolan, in mattinata era in programma un incontro tra Cellino e Sabatini, si tratta per la metà di 7,5 milioni.*



Praticamente la stessa offerta nostra. Non vedo perchè debbano accettare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me si scrivono un sacco di cavolate, tutte ste presunte offerte sia nostre che degli altri è tutto da verificare se siano vere.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si scrivono un sacco di cavolate, tutte ste presunte offerte sia nostre che degli altri è tutto da verificare se siano vere.



Soprattutto le nostre


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Bisogna vedere pure se la nostra è reale, può essere una bufala, magari ha cercato di fare un favore al suo amico Cellino sparando questa presunta offerta per far svegliare le altre società.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Qui ogni organo d'informazione riporta una news diversa.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E se lo prende la Roma, panchinano De Rossi?



Se lo prendono hanno 4 calciatori forti per i tre ruoli in mediana: De Rossi, Pjanic, Strootman, Nainggolan. Vuoi essere una squadra forte? Devi avere anche alternative forte.

Vi fate sempre paranoie di chi verrà panchinato, ci siamo veramente un pò dimenticati cosa sia una squadra forte con gli anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362205 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere pure se la nostra è reale, può essere una bufala.



Può essere una bufala anche quella della Roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio la Roma torna su Nainggolan, in mattinata era in programma un incontro tra Cellino e Sabatini, si tratta per la metà di 7,5 milioni.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Può essere una bufala anche quella della Roma.



Beh Di Marzio ha detto che si sono incontrati io credo molto di piu alla loro offerta che alla nostra visto che noi offriamo sempre noccioline.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362211 ha scritto:


> Beh Di Marzio ha detto che si sono incontrati io credo molto di piu alla loro offerta che alla nostra visto che noi offriamo sempre noccioline.


In realtà non si sono incontrati perchè Cellino è ripartito per Miami e Di Marzio scrive che il Milan sta trattando il giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In realtà non si sono incontrati perchè Cellino è ripartito per Miami e Di Marzio scrive che il Milan sta trattando il giocatore.



io prima ho letto che era in programma un incontro prima che Cellino ripartisse boh, il Milan "tratta" da giorni e giorni ci mettiamo sempre anni per trattare,gli altri in poche ore fanno tutto (parlo in generale non solo di questa trattativa).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque non penso che Radja possa tradire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo che la nostra offerta sia migliore di quella della Roma... P.S. penso sia una ripicca per la questione D'Ambrosio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362215 ha scritto:


> io prima ho letto che era in progamma un incontro prima che Cellino ripartisse boh.



Ho letto qualche istante fa la news e dice che non si sono incontrati stamane perchè Cellino è ripartito per Miami, però i giallorossi vogliono tentare il blitz, superando il Milan, che sta trattando il calciatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la nostra offerta sia migliore di quella della Roma... P.S. penso sia una ripicca per la questione D'Ambrosio.



Avevano solo da prenderlo! noi siamo arrivati molto ma molto dopo, poi mica è arrivato D'ambrosio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ripicca per D'Ambrosio??? Avessi detto Evra....


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio la Roma torna su Nainggolan, in mattinata era in programma un incontro tra Cellino e Sabatini, si tratta per la metà di 7,5 milioni.*



.


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Dicembre 2013)

ma il milan offre 6,5 mln più metà cristante, gia così l'offerta è meglio di quella della roma.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ma Cellino non odiava la Roma,per la questione dello stadio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma il milan offre 6,5 mln più metà cristante, gia così l'offerta è meglio di quella della roma.



Il Milan valuta 3 milioni Cristante il Cagliari solo 1 l'offerta sarebbe uguale, con la differenza che noi li diamo un giocatore la Roma no, per me va dove gli offrono piu soldi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Baiocchini di sky sport ha parlato di Nainggolan:"Stamattina Sabatini ha incontrato Cellino a fiumicino, i giallorossi hanno offerto 7,5 milioni per la metà di Nainggolan,il Milan ha offerto 6,25 milioni + la metà di Cristante".*​


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362245 ha scritto:


> *Baiocchini di sky sport ha parlato di Nainggolan:"Stamattina Sabatini ha incontrato Cellino a fiumicino, i giallorossi hanno offerto 7,5 milioni per la metà di Nainggolan,il Milan ha offerto 6,25 milioni + la metà di Cristante".*​



Se vogliono monetizzare, va alla Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362245 ha scritto:


> *Baiocchini di sky sport ha parlato di Nainggolan:"Stamattina Sabatini ha incontrato Cellino a fiumicino, i giallorossi hanno offerto 7,5 milioni per la metà di Nainggolan,il Milan ha offerto 6,25 milioni + la metà di Cristante".*​



L'offerta nostra mi sembra decisamente migliore e poi i rapporti Galliani-Cellino saranno decisivi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'offerta nostra mi sembra decisamente migliore e poi i rapporti Galliani-Cellino saranno decisivi.



Quando ci sono soldi in gioco, gli amici non esistono. Cellino è anche un uomo d'affari, ragiona col portafoglio prima che per amicizia. Se reputa più conveniente per i suoi interessi l'offerta della Roma, lo cede a loro.
Il rapporto d'amicizia potrebbe valere casomai in caso di offerta pari.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quando ci sono soldi in gioco, gli amici non esistono. Cellino è anche un uomo d'affari, ragiona col portafoglio prima che per amicizia. Se reputa più conveniente per i suoi interessi l'offerta della Roma, lo cede a loro.
> Il rapporto d'amicizia potrebbe valere casomai in caso di offerta pari.



Anche dal punto di vista economico mi sembra un'offerta migliore. La metà di Cristante varrà sui 2 mln.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche dal punto di vista economico mi sembra un'offerta migliore. La metà di Cristante varrà sui 2 mln.



Dipende se Cristante a loro interessa. Che poi io non lo cederei, a Cagliari non giocherà mezzo minuto non vedo perchè impacchettarglielo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dipende se Cristante a loro interessa. Che poi io non lo cederei, a Cagliari non giocherà mezzo minuto non vedo perchè impacchettarglielo.



Interessa. Credo siano stati loro a chiederlo e poi senza Radja avrebbe molte possibilità di giocare e crescere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quando ci sono soldi in gioco, gli amici non esistono. Cellino è anche un uomo d'affari, ragiona col portafoglio prima che per amicizia. Se reputa più conveniente per i suoi interessi l'offerta della Roma, lo cede a loro.
> Il rapporto d'amicizia potrebbe valere casomai in caso di offerta pari.



va beh ma per 1,5 mica si parla di chissà quanto, poi gli diamo Cristante mica un cesso qualunque.


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè si sapeva, troppi soldi e a questo punto dubito che quella fosse la nostra offerta..avremo fatto la solita offerta da barboni, tipo prestito di 6 mesi con riscatto fissato a 8/10 milioni.

Ora arriverà Parolo o Lodi bah.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Dicembre 2013)

La Roma ha 4 centrocampisti e giustamente cerca una riserva di De Rossi e Strootman


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Interessa. Credo siano stati loro a chiederlo e poi senza Radja avrebbe molte possibilità di giocare e crescere.


Senza Radja avrebbe molte possibilità di crescere è un discorso che facciamo noi, ma a Cellino cosa gli può interessare di far crescere un nostro giocatore. Non sono mica la nostra succursale. Che poi siano interessati a Cristante ok.


B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362257 ha scritto:


> va beh ma per 1,5 mica si parla di chissà quanto, poi gli diamo Cristante mica un cesso qualunque.


Oddio, 1.5M considerando l'attuale contesto economico del calcio italiano e di quello del Cagliari pochi non sono.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362257 ha scritto:


> va beh ma per 1,5 mica si parla di chissà quanto, poi gli diamo Cristante mica un cesso qualunque.



1.5 rapportati a 7 sono tantissimi.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Senza Radja avrebbe molte possibilità di crescere è un discorso che facciamo noi, ma a Cellino cosa gli può interessare di far crescere un nostro giocatore. Non sono mica la nostra succursale. Che poi siano interessati a Cristante ok.
> 
> Oddio, 1.5M considerando l'attuale contesto economico del calcio italiano e di quello del Cagliari pochi non sono.


Beh aspè la differenza è 1.25 mln, però conta che la metà di Cristante vale ben oltre quella cifra (circa 2) e Cellino, nel caso il ragazzo giocasse bene, potrebbe ricavarci molto di più ricedendo la metà al Milan. Poi ho la sensazione che il calciatore sia stato promesso al Milan.


----------



## sion (27 Dicembre 2013)

dopo lijaic e strootman ora anche nainngolan,surclassati dalla roma sul mercato.grandi


----------



## alexrossonero (27 Dicembre 2013)

Teniamoci Cristante e facciamolo giocare.
Piuttosto vendiamo Nocerino e Muntari e prendiamoci un centrocampista come Hernanes.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dipende se Cristante a loro interessa. Che poi io non lo cederei, a Cagliari non giocherà mezzo minuto non vedo perchè impacchettarglielo.



Se non va al Cagliari vedrai che andrà al Parma per Parolo.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Dicembre 2013)

Non prendere Nainggolan è da protesta violenta contro Berlusconi.....che vergogna e che pena


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Teniamoci Cristante e facciamolo giocare.
> *Piuttosto vendiamo Nocerino e Muntari* e prendiamoci un centrocampista come Hernanes.



Ti pare facile, con quegli ingaggi. Se ci ricavi 5 milioni da entrambi devi accendere un cero alla Madonna.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Baiocchini di sky sport ha parlato di Nainggolan:"Stamattina Sabatini ha incontrato Cellino a fiumicino, i giallorossi hanno offerto 7,5 milioni per la metà di Nainggolan,il Milan ha offerto 6,25 milioni + la metà di Cristante".*​



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362273 ha scritto:


> Se non va al Cagliari vedrai che andrà al Parma per Parolo.



Beh, se ci presentiamo contro l'Atletico con Poli-De Jong-Parolo penso che Simeone si farà grosse risate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Teniamoci Cristante e facciamolo giocare.
> Piuttosto vendiamo Nocerino e Muntari e prendiamoci un centrocampista come Hernanes.



Cristante se non va al Cagliari parte di sicuro, se salta questa trattativa lo daranno al Parma in cambio di Parolo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Beh, se ci presentiamo contro l'Atletico con Poli-De Jong-Parolo penso che Simeone si farà grosse risate.



eh hai ragione ma quelli sono i nomi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Dicembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non prendere Nainggolan è da protesta violenta contro Berlusconi.....che vergogna e che pena


Avessi detto Messi o Ronaldo


----------



## Milo (27 Dicembre 2013)

tutto questo casino per 750 mila euro??? ma diamoglieli e chiudiamo subito ca**o!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Avessi detto Messi o Ronaldo


Uno dei migliori centrocampisti centrali del campionato italiano, sa difendere e attaccare, è giovane. Quello che serve come il pane a noi


----------



## Dexter (27 Dicembre 2013)

La Roma vuole uno fra Parolo e Nainggolan,il Milan anche...Vi lascio immaginare chi viene da noi e chi va da loro


----------



## Butcher (27 Dicembre 2013)

La nostra offerta è migliore, non vedo perché dovrebbero accettare quella della Roma. Cristante è uno dei giovani più interessanti in circolo e potenzialmente c'è solo da guadagnarci dalla comproprietà.


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> tutto questo casino per 750 mila euro??? ma diamoglieli e chiudiamo subito ca**o!!!



Crediamoci


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Dicembre 2013)

certo se ci facciamo fregare un altro giocatore dalla riomma è meglio chiudere baracca e burattini...che tristezza.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Roma vuole uno fra Parolo e Nainggolan,il Milan anche...Vi lascio immaginare chi viene da noi e chi va da loro



Parolo e Nainggolan alla Roma quindi?


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Beh Di Marzio ha detto che si sono incontrati io credo molto di piu alla loro offerta che alla nostra visto che noi offriamo sempre noccioline.



O banane


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Incredibile quanto sia pezzente la proprietà


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> certo se ci facciamo fregare un altro giocatore dalla riomma è meglio chiudere baracca e burattini...che tristezza.



Ljajic e Strootman non bastano?


----------



## Dexter (27 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Parolo e Nainggolan alla Roma quindi?


Magari  Parolo al Milan e Nanigocoso alla Roma è molto peggio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Queste mosse non fanno che evidenziare l'incapacità della dirigenza di guardare sul lungo periodo. Dopo un anno in A, Cristante varrà il triplo di quanto lo valutano oggi. E tutto questo per 750mila euro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Pedullà: "Nainnggolan, una squadra al giorno scatena l'asta più il contorno. Quello che voleva Cellino"*


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque voglio ricordare che si tratta, in caso, di comproprietà. Va bene che Cellino è un amico e non tradisce, però...


----------



## peppe75 (27 Dicembre 2013)

meno male sembra che stiamo cambiando politica sul mercato...da prendere subito insieme anche a Jorginho...con l'ausilio di Sogliano magari!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> meno male sembra che stiamo cambiando politica sul mercato...da prendere subito insieme anche a Jorginho...con l'ausilio di Sogliano magari!



Si infatti stiamo trattando giocatoroni di rango internazionale


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si infatti stiamo trattando giocatoroni di rango internazionale



I top player


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si infatti stiamo trattando giocatoroni di rango internazionale



A questo punto dico :" Magari arrivassero quelli che stiamo trattando", perchè i Parolo, i Basha, i Valiani sono sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

La Roma prende in estate Lijaic e Strootman seguiti dal Milan (mentre noi prendiamo Matri a 12 milioni.....) e probabilmente ci frega pure la metà di Nainggolan. E il miglior presidente della storia affiancato dal miglior dirigente al mondo e da un allenatore con demenza precoce, per non tirar fuori soldi, probabilmente andranno a prendere Parolo pagandolo con un giovane potenziamente migliore di lui. Se poi contiamo che la Roma ha già un centrocampo stellare rispetto al nostro e che quindi noi abbiamo più bisogno di un centrocampista e che abbiamo la difesa più scarsa della storia (diciamo) recente del Milan e che non abbiamo un portiere affidabile........beh non sorprendiamoci se siamo appena sopra la zona retrocessione (con la gentile collaborazione di mister Allegria) e se siamo sempre più una barzelletta. Grazie nano, grazie pelato.......eh ma Raja e Cellino non ci tradiranno......


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> La Roma prende in estate Lijaic e Strootman seguiti dal Milan (mentre noi prendiamo Matri a 12 milioni.....) e probabilmente ci frega pure la metà di Nainggolan. E il miglior presidente della storia affiancato dal miglior dirigente al mondo e da un allenatore con demenza precoce, per non tirar fuori soldi, probabilmente andranno a prendere Parolo pagandolo con un giovane potenziamente migliore di lui. Se poi contiamo che la Roma ha già un centrocampo stellare rispetto al nostro e che quindi noi abbiamo più bisogno di un centrocampista e che abbiamo la difesa più scarsa della storia (diciamo) recente del Milan e che non abbiamo un portiere affidabile........beh non sorprendiamoci se siamo appena sopra la zona retrocessione (con la gentile collaborazione di mister Allegria) e se siamo sempre più una barzelletta. Grazie nano, grazie pelato.......eh ma Raja e Cellino non ci tradiranno......



Quoto tutto, tranne su Nainggolan. Aspettiamo, le 2 offerte sono simili.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto, tranne su Nainggolan. Aspettiamo, le 2 offerte sono simili.



Questo è ciò che sostengono i "mercatologi", io non ci credo che noi offriamo 6,25 mln + metà Cristante per metà Nainggolan. Spero ma non credo che i buffoni mi smentiscano.


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Dicembre 2013)

Finchè ci sarà Galliani a condurre le trattative questi saranno i risultati. Aste e giocatori persi per una questione di pochi milioni. Non ci saranno soldi ma se lui gli avesse risparmiati evitando di strapagare giocatori che la nostra maglia manco dovrebbero toccarla, a quest'ora di soldi da spendere per i cartellini ce ne sarebbero eccome.
Solo con Matri non ha fatto il tirchio. Soldi buttati nel water..


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Questo è ciò che sostengono i "mercatologi", io non ci credo che noi offriamo 6,25 mln + metà Cristante per metà Nainggolan. Spero ma non credo che i buffoni mi smentiscano.



Beh, l'anno scorso hanno pagato Balotelli 20+3 di bonus.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Finchè ci sarà Galliani a condurre le trattative questi saranno i risultati. Aste e giocatori persi per una questione di pochi milioni. Non ci saranno soldi ma se lui gli avesse risparmiati evitando di strapagare giocatori che la nostra maglia manco dovrebbero toccarla, a quest'ora di soldi da spendere per i cartellini ce ne sarebbero eccome.
> Solo con Matri non ha fatto il tirchio. Soldi buttati nel water..


Però ora è rimasta realmente solo la maglia. Alla fine sto discorso che al Milan dovrebbe arrivare solo gente forte, lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Dicembre 2013)

Bisogna vedere, ammesso che le due offerte siano reali e i termini economici siano quelli descritti, le modalità di pagamento. Se uno paga in una rata e l'altro in dieci è evidente che quale sia la convenienza di Cellino. Io sono convinto che, se le offerte sono paragonabili, lo da a noi, ma bisogna appunto vedere questo.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh, l'anno scorso hanno pagato Balotelli 20+3 di bonus.



E' un attaccante come lo sono Ibra e Robinho (credo le ultime spese considerevoli assieme a Balotelli). Staremo a vedere e mi auguro che Nainggolan arrivi (avere un giocatore vero a centrocampo anche se non un top non sarebbe male) anche se in caso dovessero spendere sta cifra per la metà (8 mln circa in totale) mi girerebbero un pò visto che Strootman per intero è stato pagato 16 + bonus, e tra i due non c'è paragone.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Sky Sport 24: La Roma ha chiesto qualche giorno a Cellino per cedere qualche giocatore ( Bradley che piace in Inghilterra). Poi Nainggolan sarà giallorosso?*


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: La Roma ha chiesto qualche giorno a Cellino per cedere qualche giocatore ( Bradley che piace in Inghilterra). Poi Nainggolan sarà giallorosso?*


la roma pensa di cedere bradley...noi non pensiamo di cedere un cesso tra muntari e nocerino?


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: La Roma ha chiesto qualche giorno a Cellino per cedere qualche giocatore ( Bradley che piace in Inghilterra). Poi Nainggolan sarà giallorosso?*



Da noi Bradley farebbe il capitano


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ero convinta che finisse cosi ma si ora arriva Parolo e tutti contenti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> la roma pensa di cedere bradley...noi non pensiamo di cedere un cesso tra muntari e nocerino?



Pensa che Bradley sarebbe oro colato rispetto a Muntari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Eravamo talmente ai dettagli che è bastata una chiaccherata all'aeroporto di fiumicino per farlo andare alla Roma


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2013)

c.v.d.

adesso arriverà quel cesso di parolo, anzi magari ci fottono pure quello. 
che società ridicola. 

l'alternativa chi è, lazzari ?


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pensa che Bradley sarebbe oro colato rispetto a Muntari.


ma la società è convinta che abbiamo dei campioni...non so se lo fanno a posta o perche sono totalmente incompetenti.
Altre società di calcio quando sono carenti in qualche reparto lo dicono in modo aperto...il milan quando fa defecare in qualche reparto il nostro gallo dice


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

"Non possiamo competere con la fiscalità della Capitale"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Radio Radio: Nainggolan sarebbe della Roma. Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362417 ha scritto:


> Eravamo talmente ai dettagli che è bastata una chiaccherata all'aeroporto di fiumicino per farlo andare alla Roma


Tanto galliani salterà fuori con la frase: ''In realta non lo abbiamo mai trattato è stata una pura fantasia giornalistica''

Poi fra 10 anni quando naingolan avrà vinto 2 champions e un pallone d'oro dirà:Era quasi nostro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nainggolan vicinissimo al Milan ->Nainggolan vicinissimo alla Roma


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Aiuto


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Aiuto


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Radio Radio: Nainggolan sarebbe della Roma. Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Solito figurone.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Do - ve - te an - da - re vi - a


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Solito figurone.



Il tutto per trattare 750mila euro ragazzi


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2013)

AHAHHAHA siamo la squadra più RIDICOLA della serie A.

Meno male che è rimasto fester eh, sia mai..


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tranquilli c'e il govine 29enne campione parolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il tutto per trattare 750mila euro ragazzi



Non c'è problema,tanto adesso Galliani va a Madrid senza appuntamento.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non c'è problema,tanto adesso Galliani va a Madrid senza appuntamento.



A prendere chi  ?


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A prendere chi  ?


va a prenderlo


----------



## odio23 (27 Dicembre 2013)

la fiscalita indonesiana ha fatto saltare il transferimento.....


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (27 Dicembre 2013)

solo a me sta storia mi sta riportando indietro a giugno??

i soldi per tevez, che pur essendoci, non vengono tirati fuori per cercare di risparmiare ancora qualcosa e alla fine va alla juve per poi arrivare a fine agosto e spendere gli stessi soldi per matri.
adesso stessa scena con naingollan, la roma ce lo soffierà e noi a fine mese a ripiegare sul parolo di turno o peggio sull'altro figlioccio di allegri, lazzari....


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A prendere chi  ?



Intanto ci va a cena,poi si vedrà


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo Pedulla Roma-Nainggolan non è ancora vicina alla definizione ma solo ai primi "assaggi",oltre al Milan potrebbe provarci ancora la Juventus magari prenotandolo per giugno.*


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2013)

sisi ma adesso non ammetteranno mai l'ennesima figuraccia fatta, se ne usciranno con le solite sboroneggiate tipo: "non abbiamo voluto sacrificare cristante, crediamo in lui e rischiavamo di perderlo", per poi a fine mese sbatterlo ne più ne meno in prestito da qualche parte, ripiegando su parolo o qualche altro bidonazzo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si infatti meglio muntari



spenderli (o tenerli da parte per giugno, considerando che la champions te le scordi e in b non ci vai) per un jorginho pareva troppo brutto, in effetti.
ah già, che sciocco: sicuramente tireremo fuori un ventello per prendere pure lui, in estate.
ecco, speriamo che le ultime news siano veridiche.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Solita figuraccia da cioccolatai...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> spenderli (o tenerli da parte per giugno, considerando che la champions te le scordi e in b non ci vai) per un jorginho pareva troppo brutto, in effetti.
> ah già, che sciocco: sicuramente tireremo fuori un ventello per prendere pure lui, in estate.



Noi a Giugno prendiamo una sega, con o senza Nainggolan, quindi fate vobis.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sisi ma adesso non ammetteranno mai l'ennesima figuraccia fatta, se ne usciranno con le solite sboroneggiate tipo: "non abbiamo voluto sacrificare cristante, crediamo in lui e rischiavamo di perderlo", per poi a fine mese sbatterlo ne più ne meno in prestito da qualche parte, ripiegando su parolo o qualche altro bidonazzo.



Cristante te lo dico io finirà al Parma per Parolo vedrai.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362454 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedulla Roma-Nainggolan non è ancora vicina alla definizione ma solo ai primi "assaggi",oltre al Milan potrebbe provarci ancora la Juventus magari prenotandolo per giugno.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362463 ha scritto:


> Cristante te lo dico io finirà al Parma per Parolo vedrai.



Madò, non lo scrivere manco per scherzo...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Noi a Giugno prendiamo una sega, con o senza Nainggolan, quindi fate vobis.



meglio un possibile jorginho che un sicuro nainggolan.
tanto nel secondo caso la situazione non cambia di una virgola, a differenza del primo. il brasiliano è forte davvero.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Radio Radio: Nainggolan sarebbe della Roma. Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*



.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2013)

Sono sempre stato scettico. Scrissi "Figuratevi se lo fanno prendere a noi"...

Comunque, vedremo. Ma se si fa soffiare pure questo, Galliani farebbe davvero bene a cambiare mestiere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Madò, non lo scrivere manco per scherzo...



Vedrai che finisce cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedulla Roma-Nainggolan non è ancora vicina alla definizione ma solo ai primi "assaggi",oltre al Milan potrebbe provarci ancora la Juventus magari prenotandolo per giugno.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato scettico. Scrissi "Figuratevi se lo fanno prendere a noi"...
> 
> Comunque, vedremo. Ma se si fa soffiare pure questo, Galliani farebbe davvero bene a cambiare mestiere.



L'ennesima figuraccia è dedicata a chi voleva che Galliani rimanesse. E' una piaga.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'ennesima figuraccia è dedicata a chi voleva che Galliani rimanesse. E' una piaga.



L'ultima parola quando si tratta di aprire il borsellino spetta al nano, non dimentichiamocelo eh


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> L'ultima parola quando si tratta di aprire il borsellino spetta al nano, non dimentichiamocelo eh



Però i contratti mln ai morti de sonno che abbiamo in rosa e i vari tentativi a giocatori difficilmente raggiungibili, li fa lui. Gestisce la società da cani, deve scomparire a fine anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> L'ultima parola quando si tratta di aprire il borsellino spetta al nano, non dimentichiamocelo eh



Solita figura di melma però, probabilmente il gallo prima va a trattare e poi chiede l'ok a berlusca, il prezzo si sa da tempo eh, prima doveva chiedere se era disponibile e poi eventualmente andava a trattare per Raja, io mi sono rotta di queste figure di melma ma proprio stancata.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però i contratti mln ai morti de sonno che abbiamo in rosa e i vari tentativi a giocatori difficilmente raggiungibili, li fa lui. Gestisce la società da cani, deve scomparire a fine anno.



Su questo non ci piove, ma il fatto che va a fare le trattative accattando è altrettanto vero. Andassero via tutti e due domani morirei di gioia


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2013)

Se si scatena un'asta siamo in pole


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Come lijaic come quest estate come sempre..... Siamo una società di meeeeelllllmmmmmaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Sesfips (27 Dicembre 2013)

Quanto ci scommettete che alla fine lo pagheranno uno sproposito sto Nainggolan (sicuro qualche società estera)?
Manco fosse Messi, poi. Sarà un affare alla Pastore, per intenderci.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ci sono almeno 3-4 club che ce lo soffiano se tirano su la cornetta del telefono.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci sono almeno 3-4 club che ce lo soffiano se tirano su la cornetta del telefono.



3-4??? Ti sei mantenuto alla grande.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 3-4??? Ti sei mantenuto alla grande.



Beh parlo di club potenzialmente interessati. 

Juve, Inter e Roma.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Dicembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Quanto ci scommettete che alla fine lo pagheranno uno sproposito sto Nainggolan (sicuro qualche società estera)?
> Manco fosse Messi, poi. Sarà un affare alla Pastore, per intenderci.



Io lascerei perdere già oltre i 15 milioni sinceramente.
Secondo me va a finire che va via per 20/25 milioni.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> meglio un possibile jorginho che un sicuro nainggolan.
> tanto nel secondo caso la situazione non cambia di una virgola, a differenza del primo. il brasiliano è forte davvero.



Jorginho ha mercato anche fuori dall'italia, al contrario di nainggolan. quindi ce lo scordiamo di sicuro. 

poi magari c'è l'aggancio sogliano, però con ste storie degli amici degli amici di galliani non abbiamo mai portato a casa un fico secco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

*La Nuova Sardegna: Il PSG piomba su Nainggolan, pronti 16 milioni di euro.*


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ma non capite che è una tattica per avere pista libera per Lazzari?


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Dicembre:

Il Milan è ancora in pole per acquistare Nainggolan dal Cagliari nonostante l'offerta della Roma sia di 8 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Milo (28 Dicembre 2013)

Non ci capisco più niente... Ci rinuncio


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Dicembre:
> 
> Il Milan è ancora in pole per acquistare Nainggolan dal Cagliari nonostante l'offerta della Roma sia di 8 milioni di euro.*




.


----------



## Sesfips (28 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io lascerei perdere già oltre i 15 milioni sinceramente.
> Secondo me va a finire che va via per 20/25 milioni.



Appunto.
Si parla di tra gli 8 e gli 11 milioni di euro per la sola metà del cartellino. Una pura follia.
Cellino non è mica uno scemo, farà scatenare un'asta e poi lo venderà al miglior offerente (cioè, all'estero).


----------



## zico (28 Dicembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Si parla di tra gli 8 e gli 11 milioni di euro per la sola metà del cartellino. Una pura follia.
> Cellino non è mica uno scemo, farà scatenare un'asta e poi lo venderà al miglior offerente (cioè, all'estero).



Concordo, spendere una cifra tra 8 e 10 milioni e' pura follia , con 15 milioni porti a casa un centrocampista in grado di produrre gioco, certo che paragonato ai nostri anche nainggolan e' buono.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza il Milan, nonostante l'offerta di 8 mln per la metà di Nainggolan da parte della Roma, sarebbe ancora in pole per assicurarsi le prestazioni del calciatore belga. Infatti il Cagliari avrebbe una sorta di pre-accordo con Galliani, che una volta rientrato dalle vacanze dovrebbe avere il via libera della proprietà per chiudere l'affare.*


----------



## neversayconte (28 Dicembre 2013)

ma perchè gli altri non vanno mai in vacanza e questo appena può?


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2013)

con meno di 20 mil quali centrocampisti il milan puo prendere?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan, nonostante l'offerta di 8 mln per la metà di Nainggolan da parte della Roma, sarebbe ancora in pole per assicurarsi le prestazioni del calciatore belga. Infatti il Cagliari avrebbe una sorta di pre-accordo con Galliani, che una volta rientrato dalle vacanze dovrebbe avere il via libera della proprietà per chiudere l'affare.*


.


----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2013)

nainggolan mi piace molto ma se penso ai soldi che abbiamo speso per matri e quelli che stiamo per spendere per lui...

insomma si poteva prendere una mezzala di grande livello.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Dal suo articolo Suma dice praticamente che, Roma o non Roma, nel caso arrivasse l'ok di Berlusconi, Nainggolan sarebbe del Milan*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Dal suo articolo Suma dice praticamente che, Roma o non Roma, nel caso arrivasse l'ok di Berlusconi, Nainggolan sarebbe del Milan*



Addio, penso che a questo punto non vada ne alla Roma ne al Milan. L'innominabile ha parlato.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Quindi mo berlusca aspetta l'ok delle nazioni unite per dare l'assenso a questa operazione??  è 3 giorni che s'aspetta l'ok.

non siamo manco a gennaio e sto mercato m'ha già frantumato i gioielli


----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quindi mo berlusca aspetta l'ok delle nazioni unite per dare l'assenso a questa operazione??  è 3 giorni che s'aspetta l'ok.
> 
> non siamo manco a gennaio e sto mercato m'ha già frantumato i gioielli



a me ha gia frantumato i gioielli quello di luglio


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quindi mo berlusca aspetta l'ok delle nazioni unite per dare l'assenso a questa operazione??  è 3 giorni che s'aspetta l'ok.
> 
> non siamo manco a gennaio e sto mercato m'ha già frantumato i gioielli



Davvero, sta diventando un incubo ogni volta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> con meno di 20 mil quali centrocampisti il milan puo prendere?



gia prendere un ottimo giocatore con meno di venti mil è difficile , figuriamoci a gennaio . Praticamente la scelta è tra nainggolan e parolo


----------



## Tobi (28 Dicembre 2013)

Avessimo speso gli 11 milione per matri per comprare Eriksen.. piu nainggolan avremo un centrocampo forte forte forte


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque non per dire ma Thiago Alcantara pure mi pare sia costato sui 20 milioni, THIAGO ALCANTARA.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan, nonostante l'offerta di 8 mln per la metà di Nainggolan da parte della Roma, sarebbe ancora in pole per assicurarsi le prestazioni del calciatore belga. Infatti il Cagliari avrebbe una sorta di pre-accordo con Galliani, che una volta rientrato dalle vacanze dovrebbe avere il via libera della proprietà per chiudere l'affare.*



Siamo sempre il pole e poi ci facciamo fregare sempre ma si svegliano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Le nostre pole sono peggio di quelle di Alonso.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362661 ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre il pole e poi ci facciamo fregare sempre ma si svegliano



E' anche singolare come le vacanze vengano prima della squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque non per dire ma Thiago Alcantara pure mi pare sia costato sui 20 milioni, THIAGO ALCANTARA.



Hanno pagato la clausola per quello.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' anche singolare come le vacanze vengano prima della squadra



Mamma mia  non so piu come insultare la proprietà e tutto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;362669 ha scritto:


> Hanno pagato la clausola per quello.



E non potevamo pagarla noi sta clausola? THIAGO ALCANTARA cioè, un top! Altro che Nainggolan e Parolo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E non potevamo pagarla noi sta clausola? THIAGO ALCANTARA cioè, un top! Altro che Nainggolan e Parolo.



Eh magari Thiago lo seguo dalla cantera del Barca, siamo talmenti scarsi ridicoli senza appel che anche se avessimo pagato la clausola non sarebbe venuto ma avrebbe aspettato i veri top club, ma ci andava tanto a prendere eriksen a 11/12 milioni e strootman a 20? una spesa di 30 milioni circa ma eri ok per anni  non ne posso piu


----------



## gabuz (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E non potevamo pagarla noi sta clausola? THIAGO ALCANTARA cioè, un top! Altro che Nainggolan e Parolo.



Ma secondo te, pur pagando la clausola, sarebbe venuto da noi o sarebbe andato comunque al Bayern Monaco, campione d'Europa ed allenato da un allenatore che lo voleva a tutti i costi? Potevamo averne anche 80 di mln, ma per Alcantara non sarebbe cambiato nulla.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E non potevamo pagarla noi sta clausola? THIAGO ALCANTARA cioè, un top! Altro che Nainggolan e Parolo.



In un'intervista in estate Alacantara ad alcuni giornalisti che parlavano di squadre italiane ha risposto che lui in Italia ci viene volentieri in vacanza perchè è bellissima. 

Non avevamo i soldi per convincere il ragazzo dai, ma non solo per il suo cartellino, ma per costruire un progetto di squadra che possa andare a vincere tutto e lo convinca a scegliere noi.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E non potevamo pagarla noi sta clausola? THIAGO ALCANTARA cioè, un top! Altro che Nainggolan e Parolo.



A prescindere che, come dice il buon [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], lui in Italia ha detto che ci viene, ma solo in barca in vacanza, poi pagare la clausola significa pagare cash, in una sola rata, 25 milioni di euro, cifra che noi non possiamo assolutamente permetterci. Così come non possiamo permetterci di costruire attorno a Thiago Alcantara una squadra per farlo lottare in Europa, che è il principale obiettivo di tutti i giocatori forti ambiziosi. Per di più non potevamo offrirgli un ingaggio come quello del Bayern Monaco. Il discorso per Eriksen, invece, lo trovo diverso. Secondo me lui sarebbe potuto arrivare, non prenderlo è stato un errore clamoroso della società.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A prescindere che, come dice il buon [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], lui in Italia ha detto che ci viene, ma solo in barca in vacanza, poi pagare la clausola significa pagare cash, in una sola rata, 25 milioni di euro, cifra che noi non possiamo assolutamente permetterci. Così come non possiamo permetterci di costruire attorno a Thiago Alcantara una squadra per farlo lottare in Europa, che è il principale obiettivo di tutti i giocatori forti ambiziosi. Per di più non potevamo offrirgli un ingaggio come quello del Bayern Monaco. Il discorso per Eriksen, invece, lo trovo diverso. Secondo me lui sarebbe potuto arrivare, non prenderlo è stato un errore clamoroso della società.



Se Berlusconi ci tiene tanto a "riportare il Milan in alto in Europa", DEVE comprare i Thiago Alcantara.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan, nonostante l'offerta di 8 mln per la metà di Nainggolan da parte della Roma, sarebbe ancora in pole per assicurarsi le prestazioni del calciatore belga. Infatti il Cagliari avrebbe una sorta di pre-accordo con Galliani, che una volta rientrato dalle vacanze dovrebbe avere il via libera della proprietà per chiudere l'affare.*




.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Dicembre 2013)

8 milioni nel migliore dei casi poteva essere il costo dell'intero cartellino...


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Questo è il topic di Nainggolan. Non c'entra nulla Alcantara. Mantenere pulita la discussione, per piacere.*


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se Berlusconi ci tiene tanto a "riportare il Milan in alto in Europa", DEVE comprare i Thiago Alcantara.



Come avevo scritto, non ce li possiamo permettere, per questo andiamo su Nainggolan. Perchè lo possiamo pagare in due volte, perchè costa meno di stipendio e cartellino. Non saremo competitivi in Europa per un pò, e non solo per colpa di Berlusconi. Nel vecchio Milan Nainggolan avrebbe potuto essere un "investimento minore", ad oggi è quasi il massimo che ci si può aspettare. Anche se il mancato acquisto di Eriksen questa estate grida ancora vendetta.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2013)

La variabile è la rateizzazione eh, se Cellino ce la concede noi ci siamo altrimenti no. Noi ormai paghiamo solo in comodissime rate.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan, nonostante l'offerta di 8 mln per la metà di Nainggolan da parte della Roma, sarebbe ancora in pole per assicurarsi le prestazioni del calciatore belga. Infatti il Cagliari avrebbe una sorta di pre-accordo con Galliani, che una volta rientrato dalle vacanze dovrebbe avere il via libera della proprietà per chiudere l'affare.*



.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan, nonostante l'offerta di 8 mln per la metà di Nainggolan da parte della Roma, sarebbe ancora in pole per assicurarsi le prestazioni del calciatore belga. Infatti il Cagliari avrebbe una sorta di pre-accordo con Galliani, che una volta rientrato dalle vacanze dovrebbe avere il via libera della proprietà per chiudere l'affare.*



beh, gli 8 milioni sono giusti giusti quelli che abbiamo incassato per il passaggio agli ottavi di champions. 
quindi non facciano i pezzenti dicendo che i soldi non ci sono perchè non è vero.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque secondo me noi utenti non ci siamo adeguati ai prezzi che girano. Qualche anno fa sarei stato d'accordo, una valutazione di 15-18 mln per Nainggolan sarebbe stata esagerata, ma io vedo ad ogni sessione di calciomercato in Europa che giocatori all'ultimo anno di contratto costano più di 10 mln, che squadre di mezza classifica (Tottenham, Schalke04) fanno colpi da 10 mln e più, che giocatori con un solo anno buono alle spalle vengono valutati 30 mln di euro e più, e allora capisco il perchè Cellino valuti Nainggolan quella cifra lì.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan, nonostante l'offerta di 8 mln per la metà di Nainggolan da parte della Roma, sarebbe ancora in pole per assicurarsi le prestazioni del calciatore belga. Infatti il Cagliari avrebbe una sorta di pre-accordo con Galliani, che una volta rientrato dalle vacanze dovrebbe avere il via libera della proprietà per chiudere l'affare.*



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me noi utenti non ci siamo adeguati ai prezzi che girano. Qualche anno fa sarei stato d'accordo, una valutazione di 15-18 mln per Nainggolan sarebbe stata esagerata, ma io vedo ad ogni sessione di calciomercato in Europa che giocatori all'ultimo anno di contratto costano più di 10 mln, che squadre di mezza classifica (Tottenham, Shalke04) fanno colpi da 10 mln e più, che giocatori con un solo anno buono alle spalle vengono valutati 30 mln di euro e più, e allora capisco il perchè Cellino valuti Nainggolan quella cifra lì.



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me noi utenti non ci siamo adeguati ai prezzi che girano. Qualche anno fa sarei stato d'accordo, una valutazione di 15-18 mln per Nainggolan sarebbe stata esagerata, ma io vedo ad ogni sessione di calciomercato in Europa che giocatori all'ultimo anno di contratto costano più di 10 mln, che squadre di mezza classifica (Tottenham, Shalke04) fanno colpi da 10 mln e più, che giocatori con un solo anno buono alle spalle vengono valutati 30 mln di euro e più, e allora capisco il perchè Cellino valuti Nainggolan quella cifra lì.



purtroppo la mentalità gallianesca "quando ho sentito il prezzo mi sono alzato e sono andato via" ha colpito anche noi tifosi


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Il DS del Cagliari:"Non c'è alcun accordo con la Roma per la cessione di Nainggolan. Con il Milan c'è stato un pour parler. Ma non è detto che lo daremo via a Gennaio".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il DS del Cagliari:"Non c'è alcun accordo con la Roma per la cessione di Nainggolan. Con il Milan c'è stato un pour parler. Ma non è detto che lo daremo via a Gennaio".*



Meno male va ora ci dobbiamo svegliare e prenderlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Si muove a giugno, secondo me.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Dicembre 2013)

che poi qui si parla tanto di udinese tirapacchi, ma ditemi quale fenomeno cagliaritano si è poi confermato fuori dalla sardegna.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che poi qui si parla tanto di udinese tirapacchi, ma ditemi quale fenomeno cagliaritano si è poi confermato fuori dalla sardegna.



Nessuno. è anche vero che il cagliari l'unica cessione importante l'ha fatta con Matri alla Juventus, per il resto i titolari sono gli stessi da anni. Hanno venduto anche Lazzari alla stessa Udinese, che però ha fatto una sola stagione a Cagliari, era calato anche lì. L'Udinese ne ha invece esportati molti di "pacchi", e tutti considerati anche molto di più.

L'unico friulano che si sta confermando è Benatia.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Jorginho ha mercato anche fuori dall'italia, al contrario di nainggolan. quindi ce lo scordiamo di sicuro.
> 
> poi magari c'è l'aggancio sogliano, però con ste storie degli amici degli amici di galliani non abbiamo mai portato a casa un fico secco.



io invece ti dico che se trattiamo col verona e offriamo le stesse cifre che leggo adesso l'affare va in porto (grazie anche alla mediazione di sogliano).
quasi sicuramente non ce lo darebbero nella finestra invernale, ma non è un problema.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io invece ti dico che se trattiamo col verona e offriamo le stesse cifre che leggo adesso l'affare va in porto (grazie anche alla mediazione di sogliano).
> quasi sicuramente non ce lo darebbero nella finestra invernale, ma non è un problema.



Tutto sta nelle cifre. Se ce lo possiamo permettere è da prendere.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Altre dichiarazioni del DS del Cagliari: "Cellino e Sabatini si sono parlati in maniera generale e posso dirvi che si sono incontrati in aeroporto per caso. Non so fino a che punto la Roma sia interessata a Nainggolan".*


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Nessuno. è anche vero che il cagliari l'unica cessione importante l'ha fatta con Matri alla Juventus, per il resto i titolari sono gli stessi da anni. Hanno venduto anche Lazzari alla stessa Udinese, che però ha fatto una sola stagione a Cagliari, era calato anche lì. L'Udinese ne ha invece esportati molti di "pacchi", e tutti considerati anche molto di più.
> 
> L'unico friulano che si sta confermando è Benatia.



o' neill, acquafresca, esposito, matri, suazo...
per non parlare dei giocatori minori come lazzari.
questi sono nel mollare i pacchi sono dei maghi: non sbagliano un colpo che sia uno.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> o' neill, acquafresca, esposito, matri, suazo...
> per non parlare dei giocatori minori come lazzari.
> questi sono nel mollare i pacchi sono dei maghi: non sbagliano un colpo che sia uno.



Ah ok, sei andato anche più dietro negli anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Dicembre 2013)

Il DS del Cagliari ha anche aggiunto... *Quando si potrà sapere qualcosa? "Non prima della metà di gennaio".*


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ah ok, sei andato anche più dietro negli anni.



credo proprio che l'ultimo giocatore che si è confermato (parzialmente, fra l'altro) sia stato fonseca.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> credo che l'ultimo giocatore che abbia parzialmente confermato le attese sia stato fonseca.



Sì sì, in tal caso hai ragione, io consideravo solo questa squadra che hanno adesso, che più o meno è la stessa da 3-4 anni, per cui l'unico bidone grosso che hanno tirato è Matri.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Dicembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il DS del Cagliari ha anche aggiunto... *Quando si potrà sapere qualcosa? "Non prima della metà di gennaio".*



Più o meno è confermato ciò che si diceva pochi giorni fa sugli organi di informazione. Il Milan, pe rrisparmiare 1-2 mln, perde del tempo. Bella strategia. Seems legit. Applausi per il Gallo.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Più o meno è confermato ciò che si diceva pochi giorni fa sugli organi di informazione. Il Milan, pe rrisparmiare 1-2 mln, perde del tempo. Bella strategia. Seems legit. Applausi per il Gallo.



Non c'entra niente qua il Milan, come ho detto giorni fa dipende dal Cagliari se arriva entro gennaio a 25 punti Cellino lo vende, se non arrivano a quella soglia difficilmente lo venderà a meno di offerte palesemente indecenti ovviamente...


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non c'entra niente qua il Milan, come ho detto giorni fa dipende dal Cagliari se arriva entro gennaio a 25 punti Cellino lo vende, se non arrivano a quella soglia difficilmente lo venderà a meno di offerte palesemente indecenti ovviamente...



trall'altro questo concetto Cellino lo disse già ad agosto


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo Sky sport la Roma rimane in vantaggio sul Milan per Nainggolan, l'offerta della Roma è migliore di quella del Milan.*


----------



## Graxx (28 Dicembre 2013)

vabbè cmq scordiamoci anche questo...e a chi non era contento del suo acquisto...continuatevi a godere muntari...ve lo meritate...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> vabbè cmq scordiamoci anche questo...e a chi non era contento del suo acquisto...continuatevi a godere muntari...ve lo meritate...



piu che altro si godranno parolo


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Dicembre 2013)

La Roma è una società seria. Logico vada lì. Il che la renderà ancora più forte: Strootman-Pjanic-De Rossi-Nainggolan.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;363104 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky sport la Roma rimane in vantaggio sul Milan per Nainggolan, l'offerta della Roma è migliore di quella del Milan.*



Tevez Ljajic Nainggolan, avanti il prossimo, i cessi non ce li soffia mai nessuno, vedasi traorè, matri, strada spianata , ROTFL.


----------



## Graxx (28 Dicembre 2013)

se la roma prende nainggolan e avanza pjanic farà paura....


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky sport la Roma rimane in vantaggio sul Milan per Nainggolan, l'offerta della Roma è migliore di quella del Milan.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky sport la Roma rimane in vantaggio sul Milan per Nainggolan, l'offerta della Roma è migliore di quella del Milan.*



Quindi le offerte non le valuta Cellino ma skysport.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Io penso che Cellino voglia scatenare un'asta.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky sport la Roma rimane in vantaggio sul Milan per Nainggolan, l'offerta della Roma è migliore di quella del Milan.*



In questo momento credo che anche se facciamo una colletta noi del forum facciamo un'offerta migliore del Milan


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky sport la Roma rimane in vantaggio sul Milan per Nainggolan, l'offerta della Roma è migliore di quella del Milan.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2013)

Quindi niente ??? Come al solito solo parole ???


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi niente ??? Come al solito solo parole ???



Si aspetta fine gennaio per farselo soffiare come sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky sport la Roma rimane in vantaggio sul Milan per Nainggolan, l'offerta della Roma è migliore di quella del Milan.*



Ecco, ennesimo giocatore che era nostro ma che finirà dagli altri...

Ora ci tocca giocare titolare con nocerino in cl..

Tevez, ljalic, Niangoolan e chi altri il tutto in 6 mesi...


----------



## 666psycho (29 Dicembre 2013)

Galliani " abbiamo fatto di tutto per prenderlo, mancavano 500 euro, ma gli ho spesi da Giannino…"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Detto francamente, se non arriva Nainggolan non mi strappo i capelli di certo. 

Il sangue mi ribolle quando ci facciamo soffiare Tevez...


----------



## Rui Costa (29 Dicembre 2013)

Va alla Roma.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il sangue mi ribolle quando ci facciamo soffiare Tevez...



E anche Liajic e per di più prendiamo Matri alla stessa cifra...proprio un'operazione da emeriti C0gli0ni!


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Dicembre 2013)

per quel poco che ho visto liajic non sta facendo proprio benissimo alla roma comunque


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Dicembre 2013)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> per quel poco che ho visto liajic non sta facendo proprio benissimo alla roma comunque



Meglio di Matri, fidati


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Dicembre 2013)

Eh ma Galliani è il più grande dirigente del mondo.,


Quanbdo abbandonerà questa terra sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan resta la favorita per Nainggolan, la Roma ha chiesto Raja fino a giugno (in prestito) per poi riscattare la metà a 9 milioni, il Milan invece offre 7 milioni (subito) + la metà di Cristante.*


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;363872 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan resta la favorita per Nainggolan, la Roma ha chiesto Raja fino a giugno (in prestito) per poi riscattare la metà a 9 milioni, il Milan invece offre 7 milioni (subito) + la metà di Cristante.*



Che confusione sta trattativa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ho paura a fare questa domanda ....

Dove trovano i soldi per comprarlo ??? Balo ? Elsha ?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura a fare questa domanda ....
> 
> Dove trovano i soldi per comprarlo ??? Balo ? Elsha ?



Anche l'anno scorso presero Balo a 20 cartelle. A Gennaio il Milan riesce a muoversi meglio, peraltro il passaggio del turno ha portato una decina di mln (circa 8 credo) e quindi qualche operazione può esser fatta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Qualcuno ricorda l'ultima volta che abbiamo bruciato la concorrenza per un acquisto?


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (30 Dicembre 2013)

parliamo sempre di un mediano con i piedi fucilati............


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ricorda l'ultima volta che abbiamo bruciato la concorrenza per un acquisto?



Honda perchè non c'era da tirà fori una lira  parlando di acquisti veri (non a 0) sinceramente non me ne viene a mente neanche uno... l'ultimo forse thiago silva, che anticipammo diverse squadre


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan resta la favorita per Nainggolan, la Roma ha chiesto Raja fino a giugno (in prestito) per poi riscattare la metà a 9 milioni, il Milan invece offre 7 milioni (subito) + la metà di Cristante.*



.


----------



## Marilson (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ricorda l'ultima volta che abbiamo bruciato la concorrenza per un acquisto?



Nesta fu soffiato all'Inter. Avevano anche tenuto la 13 per lui


----------



## Aldo (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ricorda l'ultima volta che abbiamo bruciato la concorrenza per un acquisto?



anche perchè raramente il Milan spende soldi per comprare giocatori. Preferisce darli ai giocatori i soldi e questo a molti DS e presidenti non piace.

Comunque non credo che la Roma in questo momento possa prendere Nainggolan, è un'affare molto costoso e rischioso, anche se Sabatini ha un piccolo budget da investire sufficiente a prenderlo, credo che lo investirà su giovani talenti.
Poi a centrocampo abbiamo De Rossi Strootman Pjanic e Bradley, e Garcia ha dimostrato di potersi adattare anche ad un 4-2-3-1.
Se non arriva il rinnovo di Pjanic le cose possono cambiare.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2013)

Le ultime su Nainggolan dalla Gazzetta dello Sport:

*Il Cagliari ha preso un impegno a tempo con il Milan ma i giorni passano ed il sì di Berlusconi tarda ad arrivare, così la Roma prende coraggio e la Juve tifa perchè il centrocampista resti in Sardegna in modo da tentare l'assalto la prossima estate. Il Milan resta in pole ma l'agente del belga passerà il capodanno a Roma. Quindi tutto è in evoluzione.*


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le ultime su Nainggolan dalla Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> *Il Cagliari ha preso un impegno a tempo con il Milan ma i giorni passano ed il sì di Berlusconi tarda ad arrivare, così la Roma prende coraggio e la Juve tifa perchè il centrocampista resti in Sardegna in modo da tentare l'assalto la prossima estate. Il Milan resta in pole ma l'agente del belga passerà il capodanno a Roma. Quindi tutto è in evoluzione.*



Secondo me in questi giorni non sta succedendo nulla di che e stanno tutti allungando il brodo. Non ci sono notizie di prima mano, allora aggiungono qualche buffo retroscena.


----------



## Milo (30 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me appena si può depositare il contratto ci sarà l'uffiialita a nostro favore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Secondo me appena si può depositare il contratto ci sarà l'uffiialita a nostro favore



quindi il 3 gennaio?  

dai stai trollando


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> quindi il 3 gennaio?
> 
> dai stai trollando



ma infatti prima del 31 gennaio non arriva


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le ultime su Nainggolan dalla Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> *Il Cagliari ha preso un impegno a tempo con il Milan ma i giorni passano ed il sì di Berlusconi tarda ad arrivare, così la Roma prende coraggio e la Juve tifa perchè il centrocampista resti in Sardegna in modo da tentare l'assalto la prossima estate. Il Milan resta in pole ma l'agente del belga passerà il capodanno a Roma. Quindi tutto è in evoluzione.*



Con calma Silvio, tanto c'è tempo fino al 31 gennaio.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con calma Silvio, tanto c'è tempo fino al 31 gennaio.



i giorni del condor


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Dicembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Nesta fu soffiato all'Inter. Avevano anche tenuto la 13 per lui



ma l'inter aveva appena preso cannavaro.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo gli ultimi aggiornamenti la Juventus si sarebbe inserita nell'affare per ostacolare sia Roma che Milan. 

*I bianconeri offrirebbero una comproprietà di 8 milioni di euro più gli interi cartellini di Padoin e Peluso, giocatori che non rientrano più nei piani di Conte.*


----------



## Dexter (30 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi aggiornamenti la Juventus si sarebbe inserita nell'affare per ostacolare sia Roma che Milan.
> 
> *I bianconeri offrirebbero una comproprietà di 8 milioni di euro più gli interi cartellini di Padoin e Peluso, giocatori che non rientrano più nei piani di Conte.*


8 milioni + padoin e peluso per la comproprietà!? vale 30 milioni quindi naingocoso?


----------



## Butcher (30 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi aggiornamenti la Juventus si sarebbe inserita nell'affare per ostacolare sia Roma che Milan.
> 
> *I bianconeri offrirebbero una comproprietà di 8 milioni di euro più gli interi cartellini di Padoin e Peluso, giocatori che non rientrano più nei piani di Conte.*




Ahahaha ma dai, è un'offerta assurda!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, nella notte ci potrebbe essere un importante contatto telefonico con Cellino per parlare del centrocampista belga.*


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, nella notte ci potrebbe essere un importante contatto telefonico con Cellino per parlare del centrocampista belga.*



L'ha detta Bargiggia


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, nella notte ci potrebbe essere un importante contatto telefonico con Cellino per parlare del centrocampista belga.*


Al massimo galliani gli prenota un posto da giannino.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

8 milioni piu Peluso e Padoin è un'offerta impareggiabile.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi aggiornamenti la Juventus si sarebbe inserita nell'affare per ostacolare sia Roma che Milan.
> 
> *I bianconeri offrirebbero una comproprietà di 8 milioni di euro più gli interi cartellini di Padoin e Peluso, giocatori che non rientrano più nei piani di Conte.*



Quale è la fonte di questa notizia?


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Dicembre 2013)

Manco stessero trattando iniesta...


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Dicembre 2013)

sarà divertente vedere le facce dei fans del best ad of the world


----------



## Albijol (30 Dicembre 2013)

Il club più sorpassato al Mondo


----------



## The P (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 8 milioni piu Peluso e Padoin è un'offerta impareggiabile.



La Juve ha pagato 8 Peluso e 4,5 Padoin se non erro. Considerando che il valore dei giocatori è sceso, ma parliamo comunque di una decina di milioni totali, stiamo parlando di più di 15mln per la comproprietà di Nainggollan. Follia.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè 30 mln per Nainggolan è follia allo stato puro. Suvvia, ma che roba è???? Il suo reale valore è 12-13 mln.


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> La Juve ha pagato 8 Peluso e 4,5 Padoin se non erro. Considerando che il valore dei giocatori è sceso, ma parliamo comunque di una decina di milioni totali, stiamo parlando di più di 15mln per la comproprietà di Nainggollan. Follia.



Per me non cercano un centrocampista centrale ma solo un esterno, magari Menez se riescono ad accordarsi altrimenti lo prendono a 0..poi a giugno non so se torneranno alla carica per il belga.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Quale è la fonte di questa notizia?



Quella roba che collabora con Criscitiello, quindi direi per nulla attendibile....


----------



## Pamparulez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Francamente fossi il cagliari mi prenderei 8 mln e padoin e peluso. Insomma significherebbe prendere per la metà di un calciatore due titolari e 8 mln... impareggiabile.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 8 milioni piu Peluso e Padoin è un'offerta impareggiabile.



Tra l'altro due giocatori senza futuro, dai quali il Cagliari non ci potrà guadagnare nulla.


----------



## Marilson (30 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma l'inter aveva appena preso cannavaro.



diedero a Cannavaro la 13 che avevano tenuto per Nesta. Non cascarono male virando su Cannavaro, ma tra i due non c'è mai stata storia. Imho


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (31 Dicembre 2013)

naingollan ma dai,ma un giocatore forte mai al Milan???


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2013)

No infatti , meglio Matri


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (31 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No infatti , meglio Matri



che centra Matri che dovrebbe essere un attaccante almeno cosi' si dice con un centrocampista tutto da vedere a San siro?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Dicembre 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> che centra Matri che dovrebbe essere un attaccante almeno cosi' si dice con un centrocampista tutto da vedere a San siro?



wat


----------



## Doctore (31 Dicembre 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> naingollan ma dai,ma un giocatore forte mai al Milan???


Ancora sei rimasto al milan dei tempi d'oro?
La realta milan è diventata come una qualsiasi roma-fiorentina-lazio...addirittura l inter ha piu ambizione di noi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Dicembre 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> naingollan ma dai,ma un giocatore forte mai al Milan???


O prendiamo Naingollan o Kucka. Di certo non prenderemo gli Iniesta.


----------



## peppe75 (1 Gennaio 2014)

prendiamolo subito e vi farò vedere se il giocatore non ci farà fare il salto di qualità!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2014)

Da prendere subito , lui il giappo rami' e magari un terzino degno di essere chiamato tale cambiamo faccia ai titolari .


----------



## Morghot (1 Gennaio 2014)

Sicuramente ottimo rispetto ai molti cessi che abbiamo, ma insomma, non mi convince tanto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2014)

Se mai dovessimo prenderlo ... Tempo 2 partite e capirete la sua importanza ... Non è Iniesta ma tra lui e i 4 cessi che giocano oggi c'è un abisso


----------



## Graxx (1 Gennaio 2014)

rispetto ai cessi che abbiamo ( che poi apro e chiudo parentesi immediatamente...io penso che de jong e montolivo con un allenatore decente con un gioco decente sarebbero molto più forti ed importanti di quanto lo sembrino adesso) sono tutti dei mostri...ma questo secondo me è fort a prescindere...questo è un giocatore coi controcax.xi...completo in tutto...speriamo bene...


----------



## Ciachi (1 Gennaio 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> rispetto ai cessi che abbiamo ( che poi apro e chiudo parentesi immediatamente...io penso che de jong e montolivo con un allenatore decente con un gioco decente sarebbero molto più forti ed importanti di quanto lo sembrino adesso) sono tutti dei mostri...ma questo secondo me è fort a prescindere...questo è un giocatore coi controcax.xi...completo in tutto...speriamo bene...



pienamente d'accordo con Te!!
magariiii arrivasse!!! ma faremo la stessa fine di liajc!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

lui e de jong assieme secondo me non possono giocare, ho questa impressione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lui e de jong assieme secondo me non possono giocare, ho questa impressione


Radja è mezz'ala.


----------



## Doctore (1 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lui e de jong assieme secondo me non possono giocare, ho questa impressione


monto de jong e naingolan al posto del cesso di muntari(che diventa un ottima riserva).


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Radja è mezz'ala.



si ma proprio come caratteristiche, vero che ha anche una buona tecnica ma non lo so


----------



## Rui Costa (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ancora a perdere tempo con questa notizia... Invece di chiudere come ogni società seria, bisogna sempre fingere smentite, allungare il brodo etc. Fanno passare la voglia di tutto. Comunque contrario all'acquisto: non ci serve. Serve un centrocampista tecnico e di regia, nulla a che vedere con Nainggolan.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio, il Milan vorrebbe inserire Cristante nella trattativa per Nainggolan. Parolo è l'alternativa al centrocampista belga.*


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Come si usa dire... Di Marzio arriva dopo la banda..... E' un mese che si parla di questa cosa


----------



## runner (2 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi è ufficiale o no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, il Milan vorrebbe inserire Cristante nella trattativa per Nainggolan. Parolo è l'alternativa al centrocampista belga.*



Di Marzio  ma cosa tira fuori notizia che si sa da giorni e giorni poteva evitare di ridirlo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Gennaio 2014)

Parolo sarebbe un disastro


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi è ufficiale o no?



ma che, Galliani torna se non erro il 5 per me prima di quella data non si saprà nulla di nuovo, a meno che la Roma accelleri e se lo prenda.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi è ufficiale o no?



No. Il nostro vero obiettivo è Fabregas, Nainggolan è solamente una copertura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2014)

Daiiiii muovetevi .


----------



## Milo (2 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta quando Galliani rientrerà punterà su almeno due cessioni prima di praticare l'offerta del belga*

cessioni anche in prestito, visto che la gazzetta ipotizza Gabriel e vergara


ma si sa quando rientra il pelatone??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Invece di essere titolare Cristante...


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport:

Milan in nettissima pole position su Nainggolan. Ma Galliani, prima di formalizzare l'offerta al Cagliari, vuole cedere due giocatori: probabilmente Gabriel e Vergara).*


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Milan in nettissima pole position su Nainggolan. Ma Galliani, prima di formalizzare l'offerta al Cagliari, vuole cedere due giocatori: probabilmente Gabriel e Vergara).*


Non lo prendiamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Milan in nettissima pole position su Nainggolan. Ma Galliani, prima di formalizzare l'offerta al Cagliari, vuole cedere due giocatori: probabilmente Gabriel e Vergara).*



si cosi gli altri hanno tempo a prenderlo  ma ci va tanto a prenderlo? poi Vergare e Gabriel li piazzi dopo, tanto li diamo via in prestito quindi mica guadagniamo $.


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno?


----------



## Graxx (2 Gennaio 2014)

visto che per cedere anche il più c.esso dei giocatori il miglior dirigente al mondo ci mette una vita scordiamoci nainggolan in tempi brevi...sperando di non dovercelo scordare proprio in senso assoluto...


----------



## Albijol (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Jorginho non ci costerebbe di meno?


----------



## Graxx (2 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma Jorginho non ci costerebbe di meno?


con il centrocampo che ci ritroviamo andrebbe preso anche jorginho...ma è un sogno che resterà tale...


----------



## Albijol (2 Gennaio 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> con il centrocampo che ci ritroviamo andrebbe preso anche jorginho...ma è un sogno che resterà tale...



Allora diciamola tutta, col centrocampo che ci ritroviamo andrebbero presi Naingollan, Jorginho e...un altro ancora


----------



## 666psycho (2 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora diciamola tutta, col centrocampo che ci ritroviamo andrebbero presi Naingollan, Jorginho e...un altro ancora



e verrati...


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo le ultime news, *lo Spezia avrebbe fatto pervenire al Milan una richiesta ufficiale per avere in prestito Bryan Cristante, fortemente richiesto da Devis Mangia*, allenatore dei liguri. 

*Richiesta subito respinta, dato che l'idea dei rossoneri è quella di inserire Cristante nella trattativa per Nainggolan*. 
Si aspetta comunque *il rientro di Galliani in Italia *dal Brasile, dove si trova attualmente in ferie, per il *5 gennaio*.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2014)

Se vale davvero qualcosa è inutile passi per la serie B...


----------



## iceman. (2 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;364847 ha scritto:


> si cosi gli altri hanno tempo a prenderlo  ma ci va tanto a prenderlo? poi Vergare e Gabriel li piazzi dopo, tanto li diamo via in prestito quindi mica guadagniamo $.



Il punto non è piazzarli, il problema è trovare qualcuno disposto a prenderseli.


----------



## arcanum (2 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora diciamola tutta, col centrocampo che ci ritroviamo andrebbero presi Naingollan, Jorginho e...un altro ancora



no basta così...il prossimo anno torna Traorè


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani dove sei ???? Sveglia che qui andiamo a fondo


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo le ultime news, *lo Spezia avrebbe fatto pervenire al Milan una richiesta ufficiale per avere in prestito Bryan Cristante, fortemente richiesto da Devis Mangia*, allenatore dei liguri.
> 
> *Richiesta subito respinta, dato che l'idea dei rossoneri è quella di inserire Cristante nella trattativa per Nainggolan*.
> Si aspetta comunque *il rientro di Galliani in Italia *dal Brasile, dove si trova attualmente in ferie, per il *5 gennaio*.



.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani che fa le vacanze fa capire che se l'affare andrà in porto sarà solo nei saldi degli ultimi 2-3 giorni


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo le ultime news, *lo Spezia avrebbe fatto pervenire al Milan una richiesta ufficiale per avere in prestito Bryan Cristante, fortemente richiesto da Devis Mangia*, allenatore dei liguri.
> 
> *Richiesta subito respinta, dato che l'idea dei rossoneri è quella di inserire Cristante nella trattativa per Nainggolan*.
> Si aspetta comunque *il rientro di Galliani in Italia *dal Brasile, dove si trova attualmente in ferie, per il *5 gennaio*.



Comunque il fatto che stia in ferie in periodo di trattative è indecoroso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Galliani che fa le vacanze fa capire che se l'affare andrà in porto sarà solo nei saldi degli ultimi 2-3 giorni



Ultimi giorni ??? Qua se non iniziamo a fare punti subito dalla prossima partita finiamo in B altro che aspettare un altro mese ..


----------



## gabuz (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ora sembra che voglia sempre difendere Galliani, ma non è così. Però sappiamo che Galliani è in ferie solamente perché è più mediatico di altri oltre che per l'incontro con Seedorf, ma non mi pare che nel frattempo le nostre avversarie stiano facendo chissà cosa... Magari anche i vari Sabatini, Marotta ecc... sono in ferie e non ce lo dicono 
Abbiate pazienza, se dovessimo perdere Nainggolan o chi per esso è perché non sarebbe arrivato comunque, non perché abbiamo aspettato un giorno in più.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ultimi giorni ??? Qua se non iniziamo a fare punti subito dalla prossima partita finiamo in B altro che aspettare un altro mese ..



Con atalanta e sassuolo non credo sia indispensabile l'arrivo di naingolaan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque il fatto che stia in ferie in periodo di trattative è indecoroso.



tecnicamente il mercato apre oggi e lui torna domani...


----------



## Gekyn (3 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ora sembra che voglia sempre difendere Galliani, ma non è così. Però sappiamo che Galliani è in ferie solamente perché è più mediatico di altri oltre che per l'incontro con Seedorf, ma non mi pare che nel frattempo le nostre avversarie stiano facendo chissà cosa... Magari anche i vari Sabatini, Marotta ecc... sono in ferie e non ce lo dicono
> Abbiate pazienza, se dovessimo perdere Nainggolan o chi per esso è perché non sarebbe arrivato comunque, non perché abbiamo aspettato un giorno in più.



è anche vero che loro hanno meno bisogno di noi


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> tecnicamente il mercato apre oggi e lui torna domani...



Eh lo so ma c'è proprio una trattativa in corso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Con atalanta e sassuolo non credo sia indispensabile l'arrivo di naingolaan



Dici ??? Speriamo ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Faccio un pronostico: ce lo soffiano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Con Honda e l'arrivo di Naingollan entrambi al massimo della forma, potremo fare un signor girone di ritorno. Allegri permettendo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2014)

Torna pure con comodo eh, gli altri vanno a visionare i giocatori a trattare e lui sta in brasile a fare gli affari suoi ehhh ma lui ama il Milan  mi stupisco che la Roma non l'abbia già preso.


----------



## Graxx (3 Gennaio 2014)

fabriman94 ha scritto:


> con honda e l'arrivo di naingollan entrambi al massimo della forma, potremo fare un signor girone di ritorno. *allegri permettendo*...



hai detto niente...


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport, Berlusconi avrebbe concesso a Galliani di alzare di soli 500mila euro l'offerta per Nainggolan. I due, nei prossimi giorni, parleranno nuovamente prima di fissare un incontro con il presidente del Cagliari, Cellino. Incontro che, probabilmente, avverrà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2014)

Cellino si vuole godere il centrocampista almeno fino alla fine del mese, sperando nel frattempo l'asta porti benefici. E fa benone.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Gennaio 2014)

tutti i proclami del parolaio cvd erano solo aria fritta... figuriamoti se torna ad aiutare veramente il Milan!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2014)

Se fosse vero ehhh ma Berlusconi vuole tornare ad occuparsi del Milan  non ha capito che delle sue visitine ne possiamo pure fare a meno servono $$$.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2014)

Onestamente, a me già così sembra congrua e soddisfacente la nostra offerta per Nainggolan


----------



## Butcher (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Onestamente, a me già così sembra congrua e soddisfacente la nostra offerta per Nainggolan



Si, infatti. Non vale di più.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Onestamente, a me già così sembra congrua e soddisfacente la nostra offerta per Nainggolan



E' anche troppo, ma essendoci i top club italiani il prezzo lievita


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport, Berlusconi avrebbe concesso a Galliani di alzare di soli 500mila euro l'offerta per Nainggolan. I due, nei prossimi giorni, parleranno nuovamente prima di fissare un incontro con il presidente del Cagliari, Cellino. Incontro che, probabilmente, avverrà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*



.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Dovete quotare quello che commentate*


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' anche troppo, ma essendoci i top club italiani il prezzo lievita



Cristante inoltre è una buonissima contropartita, uno dei migliori giovani in Italia.
Onestamente non credo che il Cagliari possa trovare un sostituto migliore. La nostra offerta è valida sia per la parte monetaria che per quella tecnica. E tale deve rimanere.


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

I sacrifici del Bresidente


----------



## Milo (3 Gennaio 2014)

500 mila invece di 750 mila??? ragazzi siamo messi MALISSIMO allora!!! mamma mia!!!


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> 500 mila invece di 750 mila??? ragazzi siamo messi MALISSIMO allora!!! mamma mia!!!


il bello e' che per tirar fuori 12 milioni per quel cesso di matri hanno fatto tutto in fretta


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> il bello e' che per tirar fuori 12 milioni per quel cesso di matri hanno fatto tutto in fretta



Non me lo ricordare. NON ME LO RICORDARE


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non me lo ricordare. NON ME LO RICORDARE


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport, Berlusconi avrebbe concesso a Galliani di alzare di soli 500mila euro l'offerta per Nainggolan. I due, nei prossimi giorni, parleranno nuovamente prima di fissare un incontro con il presidente del Cagliari, Cellino. Incontro che, probabilmente, avverrà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Berlusconi vergognoso


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


>



Non posso commentare senza rischiare il ban eterno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non posso commentare senza rischiare il ban eterno



Il Signore ti abbia in Gloria


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Paolo Bargiggia, Galliani ha un accordo sulla parola con Cellino ma ancora non ha il via libera di Berlusconi. L'alternativa sarebbe Jorginho che costerebbe 8-9M.*


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Gennaio 2014)

leggo da MN che con sogliano potrebbe arrivare Jorginho ... sarà vero ? i hope so


----------



## Graxx (3 Gennaio 2014)

non si fosse infortunato pazzini adesso non avremmo quella melma di matri...e chi sa con quei 12 mln...cmq io prenderei adesso nainggolan e a giugno jorginho...lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta...se prendiamo adesso nainggolan a giugno con una squadra che cmq a stento giocherà l'el io mi accontenterei di perin doria e appunto jorginho...insomma una 20ina di mln scarsi che potremmo tranquillamente racimolare da qualche cessione intelligente...


----------



## 2515 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Io prenderei sia Nainggolan che Jorginho, sono entrambi due giocatori che ci mancano.
Con Sogliano al posto di Braida potremmo avvantaggiarci visto che l'ha scelto lui.


----------



## alexrossonero (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho sarebbe più utile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Paolo Bargiggia, Galliani ha un accordo sulla parola con Cellino ma ancora non ha il via libera di Berlusconi. L'alternativa sarebbe Jorginho che costerebbe 8-9M.*



Jorginho che costava la metà in estate,è sempre bene ricordarlo.


----------



## Albijol (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho dai dai dai


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Gennaio 2014)

Conviene di più prendere Jorginho a 8 milioni,piuttosto che spenderne 7 più mezzo Cristante per la metà di Nainggolan.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho a 8 no.
Matri a 12 sì ovviamente


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho non è pronto (cit.)

Da mezzala (ruolo che da noi è scoperto) quest'anno sta giocando da dio mentre davanti alla difesa fa una fatica tremenda perché non ha ancora i ritmi per giocare lì.
L'occasione ce l'avevamo ma non l'abbiamo sfruttata, ora secondo me costa troppo per i nostri standard e il Verona non lo cede in comproprietà.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Jorginho che costava la metà in estate,è sempre bene ricordarlo.



Non è vero, in estate il Verona per Jorginho ha rifiutato 8 mln di sterline dal Liverpool, circa 10 mln di euro...


----------



## Doctore (3 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Jorginho che costava la metà in estate,è sempre bene ricordarlo.


ma che discorsi sono dai...anche nocerino e altri 100 giocatori in serie A in estate valevano zero...pure adesso.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Paolo Bargiggia, Galliani ha un accordo sulla parola con Cellino ma ancora non ha il via libera di Berlusconi. L'alternativa sarebbe Jorginho che costerebbe 8-9M.*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

meglio Jorginho


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2014)

Credo e spero che alla fine arriverà Jorginho


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho a 8-9 milioni.

Stiamo ancora parlando di Naingocoso!?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Paolo Bargiggia, Galliani ha un accordo sulla parola con Cellino ma ancora non ha il via libera di Berlusconi. L'alternativa sarebbe Jorginho che costerebbe 8-9M.*



eh, ma noi vogliamo gli iniesta. (cit.)


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Jorginho a 8-9 milioni.
> 
> Stiamo ancora parlando di Naingocoso!?



jorginho a 8-9 mln neanche nei sogni più bagnati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è vero, in estate il Verona per Jorginho ha rifiutato 8 mln di sterline dal Liverpool, circa 10 mln di euro...



Può essere,ma rimane una voce di corridoio uscita solo da fonti italiane e mai confermata.E se fosse vero sarebbe impossibile che il prezzo sia ancora quello,costerebbe almeno quanto Nainggolan.
Per il Milan si è sempre parlato di quattro/cinque milioni.



Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi sono dai...anche nocerino e altri 100 giocatori in serie A in estate valevano zero...pure adesso.



Non ho capito il post.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Jorginho a 8-9 milioni.
> 
> Stiamo ancora parlando di Naingocoso!?



Per Jorginho il Verona ne vorrà 15 adesso 
Lo preferisco a Nainggolan, si sarebbe dovuto prendere quest'estate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho tutta la vita.


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho andava preso un anno fa quando chiedevano 4/5 milioni per la metà o anche meno con l'inserimento dell'altra metà di Albertazzi, al limite lo si lasciava a Verona fino a giugno.

Invece abbiamo lasciato perdere, ora in serie A si sta facendo notare e si parla di una probabile convocazione in nazionale..sotto ai 12/15 milioni il Verona non lo libera di sicuro, come sempre ci muoviamo in ritardo.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Paolo Bargiggia, Galliani ha un accordo sulla parola con Cellino ma ancora non ha il via libera di Berlusconi. L'alternativa sarebbe Jorginho che costerebbe 8-9M.*



ma se valeva 6-7 milioni a giugno… adesso il verona ne chiederà almeno 12-13...


----------



## 666psycho (3 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Jorginho andava preso un anno fa quando chiedevano 4/5 milioni per la metà o anche meno con l'inserimento dell'altra metà di Albertazzi, al limite lo si lasciava a Verona fino a giugno.
> 
> Invece abbiamo lasciato perdere, ora in serie A si sta facendo notare e si parla di una probabile convocazione in nazionale..sotto ai 12/15 milioni il Verona non lo libera di sicuro, come sempre ci muoviamo in ritardo.





si infatti… dovevamo prenderlo a gennaio scorso… ma ormai, galliani é alla frutta, non é la prima volta che ci lasciamo sfuggire un potenziale talento, per di più per un somma relativamente abbordabile...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Paolo Bargiggia, Galliani ha un accordo sulla parola con Cellino ma ancora non ha il via libera di Berlusconi. L'alternativa sarebbe Jorginho che costerebbe 8-9M.*


Ma qualcuno crede che Jorginho lo cedano per meno di 15 mln??? Ma se hanno rifiutato oltre 8 mln di sterline in estate dalla Premier!


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> hai detto niente...


L'anno scorso avevamo fatto un signor girone di ritorno con l'arrivo del solo Balotelli. Certo non mi aspetto ciò che è successo la scorsa stagione, ma almeno di raggiungere dignitosamente sti 40 punti.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque tra Jorginho e Nainggolan preferisco il secondo. Non che Jorginho mi discpiaccia, però non mi pare nè dinamico, nè troppo tecnico. Somiglia un pò troppo a Montolivo (premetto che l'ho visto sporadicamente).


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Paolo Bargiggia, Galliani ha un accordo sulla parola con Cellino ma ancora non ha il via libera di Berlusconi. L'alternativa sarebbe Jorginho che costerebbe 8-9M.*



.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Novità su Nainggolan da Di Marzio:

La stratetegia, ora, è quella di chiudere per il centrocampista solo nel caso in cui dovesse partire un altro elemento della rosa con un ingaggio elevato (non un top alla Balotelli). Gli indizi portano a uno tra Matri, Mexes e Robinho. Galliani vorrebbe portare a termine uno scambio di prestiti con qualche club europeo. Un mediano in entrata, un attaccante o un difensore in uscita.*


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Novità su Nainggolan da Di Marzio:
> 
> La stratetegia, ora, è quella di chiudere per il centrocampista solo nel caso in cui dovesse partire un altro elemento della rosa con un ingaggio elevato (non un top alla Balotelli). Gli indizi portano a uno tra Matri, Mexes e Robinho. Galliani vorrebbe portare a termine uno scambio di prestiti con qualche club europeo. Un mediano in entrata, un attaccante o un difensore in uscita.*



In pratica Nainggolan si allontana... Cedere due di quei tre è praticamente impossibile, Mexes non so.


----------



## Stex (3 Gennaio 2014)

Matri hernanes


----------



## Stex (3 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Jorginho non è pronto (cit.)
> 
> Da mezzala (ruolo che da noi è scoperto) quest'anno sta giocando da dio mentre davanti alla difesa fa una fatica tremenda perché non ha ancora i ritmi per giocare lì.
> L'occasione ce l'avevamo ma non l'abbiamo sfruttata, ora secondo me costa troppo per i nostri standard e il Verona non lo cede in comproprietà.



Scusa ma jorginho gioca da play. Ai lati ha Romolo e halfredsson...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Novità su Nainggolan da Di Marzio:
> 
> La stratetegia, ora, è quella di chiudere per il centrocampista solo nel caso in cui dovesse partire un altro elemento della rosa con un ingaggio elevato (non un top alla Balotelli). Gli indizi portano a uno tra Matri, Mexes e Robinho. Galliani vorrebbe portare a termine uno scambio di prestiti con qualche club europeo. Un mediano in entrata, un attaccante o un difensore in uscita.*



...peccato, a questo punto diventa durissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Novità su Nainggolan da Di Marzio:
> 
> La stratetegia, ora, è quella di chiudere per il centrocampista solo nel caso in cui dovesse partire un altro elemento della rosa con un ingaggio elevato (non un top alla Balotelli). Gli indizi portano a uno tra Matri, Mexes e Robinho. Galliani vorrebbe portare a termine uno scambio di prestiti con qualche club europeo. Un mediano in entrata, un attaccante o un difensore in uscita.*



Incredibile come bisogna sempre cedere qualcuno per fare dei miseri acquisti, non si riesce mai a fare un minimo investimento o un minimo sforzo. Che desolazione.


----------



## Ciachi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Novità su Nainggolan da Di Marzio:
> 
> La stratetegia, ora, è quella di chiudere per il centrocampista solo nel caso in cui dovesse partire un altro elemento della rosa con un ingaggio elevato (non un top alla Balotelli). Gli indizi portano a uno tra Matri, Mexes e Robinho. Galliani vorrebbe portare a termine uno scambio di prestiti con qualche club europeo. Un mediano in entrata, un attaccante o un difensore in uscita.*



Ok....possiamo chiudere anche questo!!! Non arriverà mai!!!
Che trisccccciiitezzzzaaaa


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Novità su Nainggolan da Di Marzio:
> 
> La stratetegia, ora, è quella di chiudere per il centrocampista solo nel caso in cui dovesse partire un altro elemento della rosa con un ingaggio elevato (non un top alla Balotelli). Gli indizi portano a uno tra Matri, Mexes e Robinho. Galliani vorrebbe portare a termine uno scambio di prestiti con qualche club europeo. Un mediano in entrata, un attaccante o un difensore in uscita.*



A sto punto andrà alla Roma, no way.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Magari arriva Jorginho, non disperiamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Dovrebbero arrivare entrambi per provare a sistemare un po' sto centrocampo.


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2014)

solo quando c'e' stato da prendere matri , non si e' dovuto far partire nessuno. in tutti gli altri casi di giocatori interessanti in arrivo, c'e' sempre sta baggianata del dover prima vendere qualcuno di impossibile..


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> solo quando c'e' stato da prendere matri , non si e' dovuto far partire nessuno. in tutti gli altri casi di giocatori interessanti in arrivo, c'e' sempre sta baggianata del dover prima vendere qualcuno di impossibile..



Boateng ?


----------



## 666psycho (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> solo quando c'e' stato da prendere matri , non si e' dovuto far partire nessuno. in tutti gli altri casi di giocatori interessanti in arrivo, c'e' sempre sta baggianata del dover prima vendere qualcuno di impossibile..




si, é solo con matri abbiamo messo 1 settimana per chiudere la trattativa…


----------



## Elshafenomeno (3 Gennaio 2014)

le pezze al **** proprio.


Figuriamoci se nel 1995, quando ho iniziato a tifare Milan se qulcunno mi avesse detto che mi riducevo a sperare che arrivassero nainggolan o jorginho, quando eravamo abituati a trattare i Weah o i Van Basten


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Gennaio 2014)

quando hai giocatori strapagati a livello d'ingaggio in rosa i risultati sono questi.arigrazie galliani.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Novità su Nainggolan da Di Marzio:
> 
> La stratetegia, ora, è quella di chiudere per il centrocampista solo nel caso in cui dovesse partire un altro elemento della rosa con un ingaggio elevato (non un top alla Balotelli). Gli indizi portano a uno tra Matri, Mexes e Robinho. Galliani vorrebbe portare a termine uno scambio di prestiti con qualche club europeo. Un mediano in entrata, un attaccante o un difensore in uscita.*



.


----------



## Milo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque nei commetti dell articolo di marzio ha specificato che *si punterebbe a uno scambio di uno dei nostri con l'ingaggio alto con un mediano PIU' Naingollann, 2 centrocampisti quindi*


----------



## Hellscream (3 Gennaio 2014)

Io inizierei e cambiare il titolo al topic...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque nei commetti dell articolo di marzio ha specificato che *si punterebbe a uno scambio di uno dei nostri con l'ingaggio alto con un mediano PIU' Naingollann, 2 centrocampisti quindi*



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Gennaio 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io inizierei e cambiare il titolo al topic...



decisamente...


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Gennaio 2014)

Cambierei anche io il titolo a questo punto. Comunque sia non vedo chi dei nostri potrebbe rientrare in questo fantomatico "scambio europeo". Matri non ha mercato all'infuori, forse, dell'Italia, Robinho credo al massimo possa andare in paesi dove non possiedono giocatori che possano farci fare grossi salti di qualità, forse appunto l'unico è Mexes, magari in Francia.

Anche se l'idea dello "scambio europeo" mi puzza molto. Se facciamo uno scambio (ipoteticamente non ci guadagnamo nemmeno tanto di ingaggio), senza racimolare soldi, con cosa paghiamo Nainggolan? A questo punto chiudiamo subito o abbandoniamo la pista no?


----------



## Milo (4 Gennaio 2014)

Per di Marzio siamo ancora noi in pole


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Se andrà alla Juventus in molti lo rimpiangeranno, storia già scritta. 

Se prendono il belga, in estate prendono Verratti...per quanto possano vendere un fuoriclasse come Pogba gli rimangono comunque soldi per un altro colpo. E non potranno che uscirne ulteriormente rafforzati.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Gennaio 2014)

*Il Ds del Cagliari Nicola Salerno: " Su Nainggolan ci sono Milan, Inter e Juve. Ma di concreto nulla."*


----------



## Dave (4 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho è da prendere, con nainggolan o senza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Jorginho è da prendere, con nainggolan o senza



.


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se andrà alla Juventus in molti lo rimpiangeranno, storia già scritta.
> 
> Se prendono il belga, in estate prendono Verratti...per quanto possano vendere un fuoriclasse come Pogba gli rimangono comunque soldi per un altro colpo. E non potranno che uscirne ulteriormente rafforzati.


ma verratti perche deve andarsene dal psg?
Naingolan alla juve migliora la rosa ma niente di piu.


----------



## Ale (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma verratti perche deve andarsene dal psg?
> Naingolan alla juve migliora la rosa ma niente di piu.



hanno gia ennemila centrocampisti...


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma verratti perche deve andarsene dal psg?
> Naingolan alla juve migliora la rosa ma niente di piu.



Eh perchè vogliono fortemente Pogba e se serve credi non sacrifichino Marco pur di averlo?!


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh perchè vogliono fortemente Pogba e se serve credi non sacrifichino Marco pur di averlo?!


ma il psg non deve sacrificare nessuno per avere pogba...
Naingolan al milan puo fare la differenza alla juve non so.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma il psg non deve sacrificare nessuno per avere pogba...
> Naingolan al milan puo fare la differenza alla juve non so.



Si ma se il PSG che lo vuole fortemente si sente dire dalla Juve, inserisci nella trattativa Verratti o niente, credi non siano disposti a sacrificarlo?


----------



## Milo (4 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Jorginho è da prendere, con nainggolan o senza



c'è un incontro trà fiorentina e verona per Jorginho, mi pare che sia proprio oggi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il Ds del Cagliari Nicola Salerno: " Su Nainggolan ci sono Milan, Inter e Juve. Ma di concreto nulla."*



Inter? e la Roma? magari si sono sbagliati e hanno scritto inter al posto della Roma.


----------



## 2515 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> c'è un incontro trà fiorentina e verona per Jorginho, mi pare che sia proprio oggi...



Jorginho può già adesso trovare molto meglio di una squadra che non lotterà mai per lo scudo seriamente.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

*Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*



.


----------



## Ale (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*



Sempre la stessa storia....


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2014)

Che palle e che noia ...


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*



.


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*


Certooo con muntari e nocerino che problemi abbiamo...sicuramente ci salviamo.


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*



ma di chi e la colpa se ogni anno si inizia a dire che vogliamo una rosa meno ampia ma con piu qualita e invece ogni anno abbiamo almeno 30 giocatori e tanti brocchi ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*



Arriva dai, impacchettiamo un paio di cessi e arriva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Nainggolan? Abbiamo 30 giocatori in rosa. Dobbiamo cederne 2 o 3. Poi vedremo se arriverà un centrocampista".*



e ciao allora nessuno se ne va


----------



## Graxx (5 Gennaio 2014)

galliani è il dirigente più ridicolo al mondo...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Partitaccia oggi di Radja.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partitaccia oggi di Radja.



le voci di mercato secondo me non gli fanno bene, che vada via mi sembra quasi certo.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Gennaio 2014)

Dipende da che tipo di cessioni. Se bastano cessioni numeriche allora basta mandare in prestito Vergara e Gabriel e regalare Zaccardo, oppure rimandare al mittente Silvestre, ma se dobbiamo ricavare soldi per reinvestire su Nainggolan dubito che vedremo il belga anche solamente in foto o figurina.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Carlo Laudisa (Gazzetta),il Napoli ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Cagliari per Nainggolan sulla base di 9 milioni per la metà.In giornata si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Gennaio 2014)

Per quella cifra possono tenerselo.
Valutato 18 milioni,sbrotfl.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Laudisa (Gazzetta),il Napoli ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Cagliari per Nainggolan sulla base di 9 milioni per la metà.In giornata si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.*



Nainggolan e Gonalons???


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Laudisa (Gazzetta),il Napoli ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Cagliari per Nainggolan sulla base di 9 milioni per la metà.In giornata si aspetta la decisione del giocatore.*



Sarebbe una vergogna incredibile. Il Napoli non ha incassato nemmeno i soldi del passaggio agli ottavi di Champions.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Pagato troppo, però il Napoli compra e noi guardiamo. Evidente che non siamo più una squadra top in Italia. Il centrocampista per la Champions sarà un Bertolacci di turno, che pena.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Dopo quasi 100 pagine, il tutto si conclude come al solito con un nulla di fatto.

Nainggolan sembra essere praticamente un giocatore del Napoli.

Si continua qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/nainggolan-vicinissimo-al-napoli-vt13668.html#post366666*


----------

